# Flash your Stash - Photo Thread!



## taylors-mummy

_*I want to see your stash pictures! All in one place - I keep looking through the cloth bum thread in the hopes to find stash photo's! Yes, I am that sad 

Now following on from the what's in your stash thread;

Show me them! 
​I've got a few in the washing so will take a photo tonight when we are all dried  And mine isn't too great as I only started in buying/using in Real Nappy Week

*_


----------



## MummyKaya

These are old stash pics. Have lots more coming in the post so will do an updated one soon :) Have sold and brought quite a few since

https://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae10/Sparkerleur/645.jpg

https://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae10/Sparkerleur/579.jpg

Missing
2 Totsbots Easyfit
1 CT spotty dog
1 Camo BB
1 Emerald BB
various ittis
Issy Black Skulls
2 Mini Lala
1 WN
2 Bambooty
1 Mammy Made


----------



## Jetters

Mine are hanging up drying all round the house (getting them all washed ready for Beans arrival!) but when they're dry and back together i'll do a stash pic too. Can't wait to see others!


----------



## Plumfairy

There is a 'Flash Your Stash' thread somewhere already.. But would be good to have a new one :D I will do one when my nappies are dry. :happydance:

taylors-mummy, our LOs have the same birthday :D 

Nice stash Mummy-Kaya - Loving the wetbag too. What is it? x


----------



## Plumfairy

Ooh Is a monkey foot I found it now :D


----------



## Lunaty

jup there is a pic thread somewhere, here is my latest one though already out dated again LOL\

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs469.ash1/25735_374531932150_569242150_3817398_4956004_n.jpg


----------



## Kota

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs263.snc3/27814_442380410827_611280827_5757654_773746_n.jpg

this was taken last week and i've already got new ones to add. :blush:


----------



## MummyKaya

Yup its a Monkey Foot wetbag, erm Spa Damask I believe :)

Lovely stashes, cant wait to get my new one up :happydance:

Lunaty - what is that purple one (with dinos?) Any chance you wanna swap that?!


----------



## Plumfairy

My modest little stash. :D Minus 1 Bamboo BB in Pink Lemonade, 1 BGv3 in Ribbit, 1 Bambinex teddy, 1 motherease, a few wraps, some shorties and the 4 Ittis I ordered yesterday :happydance: 

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC13304.jpg

I actually think Im pretty stash happy at the moment :flower:


----------



## Lunaty

MummyKaya said:


> Yup its a Monkey Foot wetbag, erm Spa Damask I believe :)
> 
> Lovely stashes, cant wait to get my new one up :happydance:
> 
> Lunaty - what is that purple one (with dinos?) Any chance you wanna swap that?!

LOL it's a custom Weenotion, it was Cole's first cloth nappy (well the first one he wore) and I got it from Sara as my Secret Santa nappy...

Im gonna hold on to that one but im sure they still have the fabric on the WN website... :)


----------



## twiggy56

Not got a really new one but this is most recent...although theres more as I cant fit them all in the tower :wacko:

abigails fluff tower

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/P1020095.jpghttps://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/P1020094.jpg


----------



## MummyKaya

Lol no worries hun I can see why you want to keep it :)


----------



## MummyKaya

twiggy56 said:


> Not got a really new one but this is most recent...although theres more as I cant fit them all in the tower :wacko:
> 
> abigails fluff tower
> 
> https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/P1020095.jpg

Ahaha! you're another one with a gorgeous girlie stash :flower:
Cant see it very well though, can you post a closer one? V pretty bedroom x


----------



## twiggy56

added one next to it which is _slightly_ closer, will need to get a pic of them all lying out at some point!


----------



## veganmum2be

i already have a stash, but i dont have a baby bum to use them on yet, so i randomly take them out of the bag, admire them and put them back. :rofl: next time i do, i'll photograph! :D


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i was wondering how to store the nappies in a more organised way... tower! good idea!


----------



## taylors-mummy

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i243/ms_17/ff109136.jpg

*This is mine as it is just now, minus a couple of onelife wraps and nappies (which were preloved and I don't get on with them!)

Just flips and a few v3's - had more v3's but sold them on as preferred the flips!

And my Happy Flute taking centre stage as my only pretty fluff! Until later this week when my postie brings me some goodies!! *


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'll do one when my stuff arrives. Still waiting on about 10 xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I have not sent much on mine so it is probably not very impressive compared to most peoples. If we start to get on better with them when they star to fit better I will probably end up buying some more. 

View attachment 86825
View attachment 86826
View attachment 86827
View attachment 86828


----------



## taylors-mummy

katy said:


> I'll do one when my stuff arrives. Still waiting on about 10 xx

Lol, I have 11 to come :dohh: only 2 of which are preloved :dohh: Can't wait though!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/sjbno1/CIMG0535.jpg 

This was my most recent one which is now also out of date 

1 x dalmation BB missing
1 x yellow spotty TB missing
1 x WN missing
1x gro baby missing
plus i'm waiting on 1 BG Clementine 

I dont have many but its enough for the moment until I find something I just have to have!


----------



## 4boys4years

i must get my wash done so i can get a pic, i'm waiting on a couple and hoping to have a splurge with child benefit next week. I love the nappy tower Twiggy!


----------



## thelilbump

Here is my stash but it's missing quite a few as now outdated. Also it only includes the nappies i have in regulart circualtion, have a few more stashed away. 



i have another 2 bumgenius,
2 flips
a mini lala
a strawberry fields itti aio
a grobaby
a holdens landing bedbug
disana wol pull on pants
pumkin pants fleece soaker 
2 wet bags, 1 palin white and 1 boho blossom monkey foot
and a few more i don't use including 12 prefolds, bambinex teddy and bamboo bambinex, little kiwi and a huggle. 2 mammy mades on their way, 2 muttaqins and 2 holdens landings :blush:


----------



## thelilbump

Plumfairy; What wrap is that at the bottom of your photie, i _NEED_ it :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

Donna i think she made it herself :)


----------



## Jetters

Here is my stash at the moment :rofl:

It took me and the OH bloody ages to figure out which inserts went in which nappies after my mad washing spree!!! :dohh:

https://img227.imageshack.us/img227/9679/dscf6009.jpg


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> Donna i think she made it herself :)

oooooh but i think i need it, feeling creative PF? 21 inch rise :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

This is also now already outdated :wacko:


https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/695104/20100513/173928.jpg

https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/695104/20100513/173957.jpg


----------



## 4boys4years

omg i am sooo jealous!


----------



## Lunaty

muahahahah special fairy lights just for the nappies :cloud9:


----------



## Shazzy-babee

https://i540.photobucket.com/albums/gg352/shazzy-babee/fe066708.jpghttps://i540.photobucket.com/albums/gg352/shazzy-babee/9dd11a5e.jpghttps://i540.photobucket.com/albums/gg352/shazzy-babee/7e68c322.jpg

in the wash:
5x fuzzi
1x fluffles
1x magic alls


on there way:
4x ittis
1x lmt itti
1x wnss :happydance:

i think thats it :rofl:


----------



## Blob

How can you take them Tabs must go through A LOT of nappies as half my stash is always in the wash :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

lol yeah i think ive gotten rid of quite a few i wasnt really using though now im back washing every second day again :dohh:

time to have some new ones come in again LOL


----------



## Caz-x

PD, stash envy :haha:. What a lovely girly room. I am sooooo gonna empty our CD tower n put it in Tahlias room for her nappies, can't remember the last time I listened to a CD anyway :rofl: Not going to take a pic of it once its done till I can fill it though:haha:.


----------



## bubbles

Oh I apparently have far too many nappies already (DH claims he knew I was nappy obsessed last month) I'll get a stash pic done when I have the ones I am waiting on. I bought my first brand new nappy yesterday off cheeks and cherries :happydance:


----------



## Kaites

Okay- finally got organized for a decent fluff photoshoot :)

Boring bamboo fitteds, cotton prefolds and wipes
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/emmab008.jpg

Swim diapers and wetbags
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/emmab009.jpg

PUL wraps
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/emmab010.jpg

All things woolie
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/emmab011.jpg

Our "good" diapers
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/emmab012.jpg

Diapers made by me
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/emmab013.jpg

eBay cheapies (usually a bunch of them reside at grandma's house)
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/emmab014.jpg

The whole stash (minus a few in the wash and 12 small bamboo ME Sandy's and 10 Kushie Ultra's that have been outgrown but put away in case of a baby #2)
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/emmab015.jpg

Our house came with a fluff tower in Emma's closet :)
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/emmab016.jpg


----------



## Jetters

Yay for fluff towers!! Here's mine...

And fiiiinally, my stash pics!!
https://img517.imageshack.us/img517/5494/003nav.jpg

and my 'changing corner'...
https://img594.imageshack.us/img594/7091/006pl.jpg

Missing an ebay cheapie, another Zinnia Flip, a small clementine BG AIO, small grey Ecobubs, small Blueberry with mocha circles, and a medium WNSS with hedgehogs on it! (All are in the post :happydance:)


----------



## 4boys4years

oh wow love yours! I have serious stash envy atm! What is the on a whim (owls) one?


----------



## thelilbump

okay i really need to get myself one of them fluff towers :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

The purple one on the left? It's a Holdens Landing :flower:


----------



## twiggy56

Jetters, is that a designated itti tower?!! :shock:


----------



## Jetters

Yes!!! :D I have NO shame in it :rofl:


----------



## twiggy56

Shame?!

I commend you dear woman!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lorrilou

heres my stash which is teeny weeny compared to some of yours :blush:

https://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj318/lorrilou_2008/nappies009.jpg

ive also got in the wash

1 totsbots bamboozle
1 moo weenotions
1 blue daisy fuzzibunz

and i seem to have lost a skull pocketbots :shrug:

oh and im waiting for a peppermint itti.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs532.snc3/30190_390951251403_503001403_4188498_5332348_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs532.snc3/30190_390951266403_503001403_4188499_6328257_n.jpg

Have sold 4 of them and it's minus 10 others. Stash pics are hard work! :lol:


----------



## twiggy56

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Have sold 4 of them and it's minus 10 others. Stash pics are hard work! :lol:

But SO worth it...so we can ooh and aah at the pretty fluff :)

I LOVE your stash, its itti heaven...:cloud9:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ahhh, the stash is never complete I suppose. Forever a work in progress :lol:


----------



## Pops

Femme there are 6 in your stash that I neeeeeeeeeeeeeed!! :rofl:

We are doing Missys nursery now, all but finished it today, and one of the things I can't wait to do is get all her nappys in there!! :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Caz-x

Will do a stash pic once I have them all & have relocated all the CD's & pinched the tower for her bedroom for the fluff :rofl:.


----------



## 4boys4years

ok here's mine, please remind m not to attempt this again with 3 little helpers around :duhh:

https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/nappy%20fluff/SANY0193.jpg

waiting on a LHC AI2 and weenotions AI2 later this week. It needs some colour and my poor turquoise itti has died :cry:


----------



## OmiOmen

:shy:You can tell I have a cheepy stash, I need more nappies! Lol.


----------



## Blob

I want to do one :cry: But Tabs uses her nappies too fast ha ha


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

purpledahlia said:


> This is also now already outdated :wacko:
> 
> 
> https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/695104/20100513/173928.jpg
> 
> https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/695104/20100513/173957.jpg

Have just seen these piccies, Ava's room is looking so lovely! Nice tower! :D x


----------



## 4boys4years

Blob said:


> I want to do one :cry: But Tabs uses her nappies too fast ha ha

Noah was in a disposable overnight last night while i did the nappy wash, it leaked while i was messing with pics :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

Aw, RIP itti :(


----------



## Lunaty

booo some of my preloved Bubblebubs are starting to smell a bit... i think it is time to do a big strip wash!!!! Guess that can be a good think too as then i can make an updated stash pic again :D


----------



## purpledahlia

Sarah you can do 3.. and post them together, each one of your rotations... :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Heres mine...not bad for 2 weeks work :blush: It's missing:
Lime Itti (in wash)
Moo Itti (in wash)
(all awaiting delivery)
La p'tit prairie Owl print 
Custom WN
Flame Greenkids
Ribbit Greenkids
Chocolate Itti

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/nappies.jpg

xx


----------



## Caz-x

Good stash Katy, you have been busy spending :rofl:


----------



## buttonnose82

Love all your stash's

Should take a pic of cupcakes stash so far lol


----------



## anothersquish

Semi stash...just what I could get my hands on whilst Theo was asleep!
Missing...loads! Stretchies, WN, BBSS um....whatever else is in the machine and nappy box :rofl: Also missing some that were ontop of the wardrobe, I couldnt reach them!!!! Whatever is in the post coming...LOL
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/dewsnapponies2/Stashpics006.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/dewsnapponies2/Stashpics005.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/dewsnapponies2/Stashpics004.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/dewsnapponies2/Stashpics002.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/dewsnapponies2/Stashpics007.jpg


----------



## Caz-x

Squish - OMG!!:shock:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Wow squish. Jealous. 

Where is the very hungry caterpillar wetbag from? xx


----------



## thelilbump

its a greenkids one IIRC katy


----------



## anothersquish

I got it from bibs n bots, they sold out rather quickly LOL yeap it is Greenkids


----------



## buttonnose82

i am drooling over some of these stashes! ...... or maybe it's the smell of my banana bread cooking, either way, i am loving both hehe


----------



## Pops

I want all ours to come so I can do a stash piccy!!!

I am loving the photos!! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Lunaty

hey Squish, whats the nappy on the second photo second rom, third nappy from the right.. (the bluey one>?) I love it!!! i want one of those.. hahahhaa


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

^ Squish is banned xx


----------



## taylors-mummy

Why is squish banned? :wacko:

ETA; sorry not supposed to ask ):


----------



## Lunaty

huh?! Thats weird.. when did that happen... did i miss something whilst i was a sleep LOL?!


----------



## kiwimama

Squish has a brilliant stash. I love that hungry caterpillar wetbag too. I'm going to miss seeing cloth pics of little Theo - he always made me laugh with his funny facial expressions! :haha:


----------



## mummy_mi

This is our most recent one, missing a few nighttimes, wool, WNs on order and possibly a few others in the post!

https://i794.photobucket.com/albums/yy227/Princess_Grumblelina/Picture.jpg


----------



## Jetters

^ pretty :)


----------



## twiggy56

yay jetters, you're back- why was your account inactive yest?!

infact- pm' you...


----------



## twiggy56

mummy_mi

thats one hell of a girly stash! Love it <3


----------



## Blob

LOVE the girly nappies....better have another girl ha ha ha


----------



## OmiOmen

That is a very cute stash. I think girls nappies have so much more choice than the boys nappies (and clothes for that matter).


----------



## Tiff

mummy_mi said:


> This is our most recent one, missing a few nighttimes, wool, WNs on order and possibly a few others in the post!
> 
> https://i794.photobucket.com/albums/yy227/Princess_Grumblelina/Picture.jpg

:cloud9: OMG! I love that skull and crossbones one!!!! I can't ever seem to find anything like that over here... sucks!! :cry:


----------



## mommyof3co

Here is our stash
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs022.snc1/3066_74970721266_515016266_1825145_2131260_n.jpg

Since that pic I sold a couple and bought a few. It's missing a couple Goodmamas and Mutts. And also missing the start of our future girl stash that we have yet to conceive :)

Up close of my fitteds, my favorites
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/April%202009/DSC07640.jpg

And new that hadn't yet been added in when the pic was taken
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/April%202009/DSC07637.jpg


----------



## veganmum2be

wow impressive stash!!


----------



## Pops

mummy_mi said:


> This is our most recent one, missing a few nighttimes, wool, WNs on order and possibly a few others in the post!
> 
> https://i794.photobucket.com/albums/yy227/Princess_Grumblelina/Picture.jpg

<droolsatyourstash>

If you ever decide to sell any of them I'm first in line! :haha:

Gorgeous, gorgeous stash hun xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Mummy-Mi...amazing stash. Girly ones are so pretty. 

Mommyof3co- fab stash :) lots of nappies. Those fitteds are all so pretty xx


----------



## kiwimama

gorgeous stash there mummy mi - such pretty girlie nappies! :thumbup:

mo3 - great stash you have! it must take ages to get all those nappies together.


----------



## cleckner04

I'm loving all the stash piccies! I have a shipment coming in a few days so I'll try to get a picture when it arrives so it can be more updated! :thumbup:


----------



## Pops

Nowhere near a proper stash yet but this is as of the postie arriving today!! :haha:

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/DSC00665.jpg

xxx


----------



## taylors-mummy

taylors-mummy said:


> https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i243/ms_17/ff109136.jpg

*
Now these to join;*

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i243/ms_17/d6e72529.jpg

:happydance:


----------



## ImisMummy

Pops-the black one was mine :happydance:


----------



## Pops

ImisMummy said:


> Pops-the black one was mine :happydance:

I know!!! Such a small world!! When Boyo phone me and said "Do you know Imismummy" I couldn't believe it!!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## ImisMummy

Im famous:blush:

Its funny as you asked me if i had an itti bitti and i didnt as i had just sold mine, to your OH!


----------



## Blob

:lol: Awww i love the itti colours pops :)

Ok so i know i posted it in the other thread... but here is my stash :)

A few WNs missing and a few Issys am waiting on... but it is for two babies :blush:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 69









003.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 50









006.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 58









007.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 39


----------



## twiggy56

Sarah- you have LOADS. TEN MLL's?!! NINE Issys?!!

My god its beautiful.

And can you please answer me WHY you have V2 Issys already!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Blob

I dont :lol: they are the V1 versions...dont panic you know i would have told you :hugs:

If you divide it by two its not so much :rofl:


----------



## twiggy56

the cakes and cherries was in the V2 catalogue on the c&c fb page though? :-k


----------



## Blob

Tee hee was also on the website as a V1... i didnt like it that much to start with but now i do lots :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

Laura i think we're getting the first 2 V2 issys after all the commotion haha! (of our prints)


----------



## thechaosismex

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs581.snc3/30656_398377732869_580847869_3970117_4726208_n.jpg

Been doing washing with Fi! this is what happens when you leave the washing for a few days! :rofl:


----------



## mordino

Wow! Very nice stash pics!!! You guys made me realise I need to buy A LOT more! lol!


----------



## Rach28

Ooooo these stash pictures are gorgeous :cloud9:

Here's ours...

Still waiting on 3 more to be delivered.... :blush:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v255/shearsby/SN851907.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v255/shearsby/SN851910.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v255/shearsby/SN851911.jpg


----------



## OmiOmen

Rach28, are you naughty baby ones I spot there? Did you have nay issues with the poppers? We got 12 of them in 6 different colours and 10 are fine but the 2 green ones seem to have doggy poppers! I found it odd that the two with something wrong were the same colour. :shrug:


----------



## Rach28

No ours are all fine thankfully. Have you contacted the seller? Alot of the nappy sellers on ebay tend to want top feedback and say contact them if you have any problems, they may replace them for you - worth a go. 

I really like them, abit bulky but he can go abut 4 hours in one and with some bamboo in they go overnight for us to :thumbup: A great cheap nappy for us!!

I'll have to update my stash pic soon... was waiting for 3 more.... then ordered 2 CT's yesterday.... and just ordered a fitted, a wrap and a couple of soakers.... I can already see my husbands frown developing!! LOL


----------



## mommyof3co

Loving all the stashes...especially the girly ones...hope that's what I'm buying next time!!


----------



## Blob

Girl stashes are fun :lol:


----------



## OmiOmen

We did a pre-wash and started using them and they were fine so left positive feedback because we had by chance not use the green ones by that point. One of them is not ideal but ok and the other will be fine once DS is bigger so it is not much of a big deal. I really like them too, they keep quite a few wee's in which very few of my nappies seem to do! I tend to not use then when we go out but I like them for daytime in house nappies. I would defiantly recommend them to people looking for budget nappies.


----------



## cleckner04

Well, some of your stashes put my stash to shame BUT here is my stash. :blush::haha: A few are in the dirty bin and I still have 4 ittis on their way but this is the extent of it! :thumbup: I also have 24 BG AIOs but I packed them all away because they give Emma a nasty rash. :cry: 
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_9420.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_9425.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_9426.jpg


----------



## kiwimama

Gorgeous stashes everyone's got. 
Sarah I can't believe how many you have - even if you have 2 babies in nappies at the same time you'll still have a bazillion spare! :haha:
Cleckner - you've got a great stash! So colourful!


----------



## taylors-mummy

Cleckner; 24 BG AIO's??!!

Get them sold and buy more pretty fluff!! Although I'm loving the colours!! :flower:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Blob- My jaw just hit the floor. Jealous! So many pretty nappies!

Taylers-mummy~ We have pretty much all the same nappies, good tastes ;) xx


----------



## gills8752

cleckner04 said:


> Well, some of your stashes put my stash to shame BUT here is my stash. :blush::haha: A few are in the dirty bin and I still have 4 ittis on their way but this is the extent of it! :thumbup: I also have 24 BG AIOs but I packed them all away because they give Emma a nasty rash. :cry:
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_9420.jpg
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_9425.jpg
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_9426.jpg

Quick question..well questions...See your furry looking nappies (pink camoflauge etc) what are they? Are they AIO's or do they need covers? (newbie here :shy:)


----------



## cleckner04

*taylors-mummy*- Yeah I made the stupid mistake of ordering a ton of them before I even knew if I liked them or not. Just because everyone always raves about them. :blush: But not only are they my least favorite, they also give Emma the worst rash. Every time she got a rash it was from the BGs. :wacko: I plan on keeping them around to try out with our future kiddos because I keep thinking they might not be as sensitive with them. About 12 of them have never even been used so I guess I could sell them quite easily. :thumbup:

*gills8752*- The furry looking ones are blueberry minkies. I bought a few and than once I saw how great they were I went a little crazy with them. :haha: I use them for nighttime specifically because they are a bit bulky. The are pocket diapers so just need stuffed with an insert!


----------



## Blob

More pretty nappies :cloud9:


----------



## Rach28

New arrivals to add to my stash :cloud9:

Still waiting on my CT's too :blush:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v255/shearsby/SN851918.jpg


----------



## Lisa1302

Mine is small compared to lots of them lol and this is as close to full as I can get cos there is always a load of dirty ones! Missing some WN, some BBs, a night nappy and some Ittis
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/lisasditzyworld/CIMG4530.jpg


----------



## mommyof3co

Love your storage!


----------



## Rach28

I'm liking the organisation Lisa, my DH was love that (he's a tidy freak!)


----------



## Lisa1302

Thanks, its temporary until she wriggles to much to change her on the unit - will be sad to pack it away! 
You cant actually tell what it is lol in that last pic, but its a changing unit!
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/lisasditzyworld/CIMG4532.jpg


----------



## Pops

Still not that impressive but here is our growing stash :cloud9:

2 x Cushie Tushie, 1 x Upsy Daisy, 1 x Ebay cheapie and 10 small Ittis!! Waiting on 6 more Ittis, 2 x WeeNotions, 1 x Pink Dalmation BBSS and I also have one very special one courtesy of the wonderful Lisa which I can't share until Missy is here :cloud9:

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/DSC00688.jpg

xxx


----------



## Jetters

Oooh, why is it a secret? :D *nosey*


----------



## Pops

Jetters said:


> Oooh, why is it a secret? :D *nosey*

Haha! Because the lovely Lisa is one of the only people on the planet who knows our baby girls name :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Jetters

Ahhh I see!! Good plan :D x


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

OMG i love these stashes...wonder if i will have my own by the end of the year!


----------



## kate.m.

Heres my first stash pic ppl!!!! :happydance: Im waiting for 2 itti SIOs (jade & peppermint) & a BBOS... but I am on maternity leave & bored, so couldnt resist lining them all up & taking a pic straight away!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0702.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 73


----------



## veganmum2be

heres my pre arrival stash :D
missing all my terries and inserts and 2 BG's and a NB.
i WILL stop when i have a few more pretties in medium and large...just planning ahead :lol: and some more one size nappies and wraps. but that is IT.

ones labeled cos i labeled it to email to someone what i had lol. 
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/033.jpg
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/nappystuff.jpg


----------



## sjbno1

awww beautiful stash pics girls :D I will try and take one this week :D although all my nappies are on the line drying as we talk so might take a pic of a stash pic :)


----------



## leighbaby

plus 3 urban fluffs, a totbots bamboozle stretchy and a popolino :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0325.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 43


----------



## Blob

Ooooooh nice nappies...am kinda tempted by the pony issy now :wacko:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*kate.m* - what the heck is that last thing!! :0


----------



## kate.m.

BeccaMichelle said:


> *kate.m* - what the heck is that last thing!! :0

Under the skull wrap? Its a disana wool pull on pants thingy! I heard good things about them from the ladies on here- theyre supposed to be good for using instead of a pul wrap at night time, coz they let the air get to baby's bottom, and the wee just sort of evaporates! N u dont need to wash em every day either, just hang em up to dry n the wool somehow keeps itself clean for ages! Im not sure how it works tho!

*hopes that was what u meant, after writing a big essay on it* :blush::haha:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

kate.m. said:


> Under the skull wrap? Its a disana wool pull on pants thingy! I heard good things about them from the ladies on here- theyre supposed to be good for using instead of a pul wrap at night time, coz they let the air get to baby's bottom, and the wee just sort of evaporates! N u dont need to wash em every day either, just hang em up to dry n the wool somehow keeps itself clean for ages! Im not sure how it works tho!
> 
> *hopes that was what u meant, after writing a big essay on it* :blush::haha:

*laughs* yeah that's the thing I meant :thumbup: very weird looking but sounds good though!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

The start of a beautiful friendshp....:happydance:

Here's my brand new (tiny) stash!!

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b355/CallieSkye/Jessica%20Smith/P1020843.jpg?t=1276370925

BG Flip - Blueberry Minky
Itti Bitti SIO - Bluebrry Wrap and a Tots Bamboozle


----------



## sjbno1

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/sjbno1/CIMG0686.jpg

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/sjbno1/CIMG0687.jpg

ok so a part stash pic

missing:-

1 x BG Flip Zinnia
1 x BG Flip Green
1 x BBOS neopolitan

and 4 nappies i'm still waiting for LOL


----------



## xerinx

Ok so heres my stash... not great pics!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs047.snc3/13445_1429426650332_1072823694_31280707_542340_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs067.snc3/13445_1429426690333_1072823694_31280708_7139391_n.jpg

Ok so back piles are all fitteds and fronts are pockets. also a pile of wraps.

The shelf under its full of terries and prefolds and inserts ect :D

Im missing about 5 nappies 3 in wash 2 out with daddy and logan and logans wearing one :haha: and waiting on 7 more :D


----------



## DueMarch2nd

pops where did you get that littloe lamb on board sign? I call my bubs a lamb as he was born in march and i even ran the march lambes thread and came up with the name xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I have to add more in the next post x
 



Attached Files:







021.JPG
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 7









025.JPG
File size: 37 KB
Views: 5









026.JPG
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 14









031.JPG
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6









037.JPG
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DueMarch2nd

missing like 8 fitteds and 2 white wraps (boring! :lol:) and my yellow pop in (doubled up on the white and orange pop in) 

awaiting 2 cushies and an ebay cheapy :)
 



Attached Files:







060.JPG
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3









116.JPG
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## thechaosismex

hello nappiessss
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs132.snc4/36941_402346032869_580847869_4071418_5426612_n.jpg

hello lovely ittis :cloud9:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs132.snc4/36941_402346047869_580847869_4071419_5265585_n.jpg

hello prettiesss
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs132.snc4/36941_402346057869_580847869_4071421_4300955_n.jpg

Boring!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs152.snc4/36941_402346067869_580847869_4071422_4635629_n.jpg


----------



## ImisMummy

I want the giraffe itti to complete my limiteds set :nope:


----------



## thechaosismex

ImisMummy said:


> I want the giraffe itti to complete my limiteds set :nope:


*clasps onto giraffe itti* :D


----------



## ImisMummy

thechaosismex said:


> ImisMummy said:
> 
> 
> I want the giraffe itti to complete my limiteds set :nope:
> 
> 
> *clasps onto giraffe itti* :DClick to expand...

*clings onto chaosis leg and cries :cry:*


----------



## taylors-mummy

ImisMummy said:


> thechaosismex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImisMummy said:
> 
> 
> I want the giraffe itti to complete my limiteds set :nope:
> 
> 
> *clasps onto giraffe itti* :DClick to expand...
> 
> *clings onto chaosis leg and cries :cry:*Click to expand...

*PMSL at the pair of you!!*


----------



## thechaosismex

:rofl:


----------



## ImisMummy

Dibs if you ever have a falling out with it!


----------



## ImisMummy

infact, dibs an aaaaalllll the ittis!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

This thread makes me feel better :) Here's mine. Minus a Cushie Tushie in Dude working Wonders, 5 xWN, 1x Bambooty Easy nights, 1x Some mega funky I can't remember the name of, think that's all :lol: 
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/Edward006.jpg

Closer: 
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/Edward007.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/Edward008.jpg


----------



## sjbno1

chaos - omg when you destash let me know of any BTP nappies you have - your stash is beautiful x


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

wow impressives stash's girls :) 

jealous! lol so far I have 2


----------



## ImisMummy

just got and email from c&c
my 3 limited ittis have been dispachted:happydance:


----------



## thechaosismex

ImisMummy said:


> just got and email from c&c
> my 3 limited ittis have been dispachted:happydance:


*steals post*

and you girls will be the first to know when I de-stash :happydance: x


----------



## ImisMummy

naughty postman never came today.
hes not my friend anymore *sulks*


----------



## thechaosismex

ImisMummy said:


> naughty postman never came today.
> hes not my friend anymore *sulks*

 Its cause I stole them :D :rofl:


----------



## ImisMummy

:growlmad:
that its, im coming to steal the giraffe itti


----------



## ImisMummy

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx89/ImiMummy/100_0835.jpg


----------



## thechaosismex

^^like!

Imi is soooo cute! i want to eat her thighs :cloud9: x


----------



## ImisMummy

haha they are very tasty. we threaten to roast them on a regular basis! she has podgy feet too!


----------



## BabyHaines

chaosmex - dibs on the black and white ecobubs!!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

The start of my ickle stash :) 

Minus one green flip, and one royal blue coolababy (they were in the wash)
I am in love, they are sooo pretty

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o72/LucyLu84pics/DSCF0296.jpg


----------



## Pops

Missing a couple but here is our latest...just need a bum now! :cloud9:

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/Nappies.jpg

xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

lovely stash pops :D

are all your ittis small? 
i only have a few small ittis and debated getting more but i read in some babies they have only fit for a few weeks :shrug:


----------



## leighbaby

Pops - what is the hearts one next to your skull issy bears? I LOVE it!!!!! Would it be cruel to put it on my boy's booty? :haha:


----------



## Pops

No hun, they are a mix of small and mediums. We figured we'd keep them for number 2 and 3 so even if we only got a wee while out of the smalls it wouldn't really matter :flower:

Leigh, it is a Weenotions one, bright green with the heart border - it is SO cute!! xxx


----------



## Lisa1302

I think this is my final stash (unless I get tempted into buying more of course) This is plenty for full time and washing with a full load...so dont need more! (only a few missing from this, duplicates of Itti colours)
All large except the top right corner which are BTP
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/lisasditzyworld/CIMG4703.jpg


----------



## Bayleaf

I think I'm pretty stash happy too, missing a few fitteds and NN but this is pretty much it

https://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac44/Caropix/DSCN5831.jpg


----------



## Lisa1302

Bayleaf said:


> I think I'm pretty stash happy too, missing a few fitteds and NN but this is pretty much it
> 
> https://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac44/Caropix/DSCN5831.jpg

I love some of those in the second from the left! What are the top 3?


----------



## Bayleaf

Lisa1302 they are old style Mini Lalas. I love them.


----------



## Lunaty

Bayleaf!!!! Dibs onyour French riviera if you ever do part with it !!!!! :D


----------



## Bayleaf

Lunaty you know there's this thread somewhere here where the girls are getting old style MLL from somewhere in Oz??
I love mine.


----------



## Lunaty

Bayleaf said:


> Lunaty you know there's this thread somewhere here where the girls are getting old style MLL from somewhere in Oz??
> I love mine.

I know LOL, they are getting 6 packs etc.. but they are all in teh UK and im in NZ so it would work out to be even more expensive with the double shipping etc.. :cry:

So i am keeping my eye out for any of those girls to not get on with them :rofl:
Though i highly doubt it... besides most of them order the girly ones and i need the more boyish ones :haha:

Owell i can dream right ;) youknow where to find me... just at the off chance you will ever need to sell it :kiss:


----------



## Bayleaf

You have first dibs Lunaty :thumbup:
Have you harassed Alix at C&C?
I got mine only about a month or so ago. She might be able to pull one out for you as it was one of the more unpopular prints.


----------



## kiwimama

Lunaty said:


> Bayleaf said:
> 
> 
> Lunaty you know there's this thread somewhere here where the girls are getting old style MLL from somewhere in Oz??
> I love mine.
> 
> I know LOL, they are getting 6 packs etc.. but they are all in teh UK and im in NZ so it would work out to be even more expensive with the double shipping etc.. :cry:
> 
> So i am keeping my eye out for any of those girls to not get on with them :rofl:
> Though i highly doubt it... besides most of them order the girly ones and i need the more boyish ones :haha:
> 
> Owell i can dream right ;) youknow where to find me... just at the off chance you will ever need to sell it :kiss:Click to expand...

You could probably convince me to get some over if you want to buy from aust too. :winkwink:


----------



## kiwimama

lisa your stash is soo pretty and colourful! 

And Bayleaf yours is full of pretties! Love it!


----------



## Lunaty

kiwimama said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bayleaf said:
> 
> 
> Lunaty you know there's this thread somewhere here where the girls are getting old style MLL from somewhere in Oz??
> I love mine.
> 
> I know LOL, they are getting 6 packs etc.. but they are all in teh UK and im in NZ so it would work out to be even more expensive with the double shipping etc.. :cry:
> 
> So i am keeping my eye out for any of those girls to not get on with them :rofl:
> Though i highly doubt it... besides most of them order the girly ones and i need the more boyish ones :haha:
> 
> Owell i can dream right ;) youknow where to find me... just at the off chance you will ever need to sell it :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> You could probably convince me to get some over if you want to buy from aust too. :winkwink:Click to expand...

LOL when are you flying over?! ;) Or have you got some family there?! 
I may need to safe up for a little bit first whahaha, i just spend about 200,- on nappies :rofl: DH is ready to kill me :haha:


----------



## kiwimama

Lunaty said:


> kiwimama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bayleaf said:
> 
> 
> Lunaty you know there's this thread somewhere here where the girls are getting old style MLL from somewhere in Oz??
> I love mine.
> 
> I know LOL, they are getting 6 packs etc.. but they are all in teh UK and im in NZ so it would work out to be even more expensive with the double shipping etc.. :cry:
> 
> So i am keeping my eye out for any of those girls to not get on with them :rofl:
> Though i highly doubt it... besides most of them order the girly ones and i need the more boyish ones :haha:
> 
> Owell i can dream right ;) youknow where to find me... just at the off chance you will ever need to sell it :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> You could probably convince me to get some over if you want to buy from aust too. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL when are you flying over?! ;) Or have you got some family there?!
> I may need to safe up for a little bit first whahaha, i just spend about 200,- on nappies :rofl: DH is ready to kill me :haha:Click to expand...

I'd need to save up too but thought if we both wanted some we could split the postage costs. No way I'd be allowed to buy a 6 pack though!


----------



## Lunaty

Sounds good to me hun :)
There is a wild child co-op going on somewhere else aswell...

Have a look on their website and let me know if you want anything seeing im already got the stuff being send here now hahaha


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Rach28 said:


> New arrivals to add to my stash :cloud9:
> 
> Still waiting on my CT's too :blush:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v255/shearsby/SN851918.jpg

Ohh what are those little pant like things haha::blush:) at the bottom of your pic? x


----------



## ClaireNicole

My freshly cleaned stash!!!
https://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx153/Clairekundinger/100_1753.jpg


----------



## Jetters

Bayleaf I LOVE your stash- great taste!! What are the ones on the left? x


----------



## Mynx

Aww lovin everyone's stashes! Makes mine look really plain and boring! Atm I have 10 BGv3 in Blossom and Zinnia and 7 PopIns in the usual pastels... still waiting on all my prints!


----------



## Bayleaf

Jetters, ta very much!!
Left ones from top down is a LLS NN, a HL BB and a WN NN. Nothing wrong with a bit of pink in a night nappy :rofl:


----------



## ThatGirl

Most of alfies stash

missing his custom wn, fleece soakers, wraps and wipes and 

bg aio
bububebe 
10 tots terries
and another bg im waiting for
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs197.snc4/38165_10150209274820230_571405229_13705645_6077622_n.jpg


----------



## wantababybump

Looking at all this fluff makes me smile lol They are soooo cute!! Hubby is on board with cloth diapering and actually very excited about it so makes me feel great!! Cant wait to get my stash started!!


----------



## ThatGirl

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs203.snc4/38483_10150210529085230_571405229_13734396_140352_n.jpg

missing my wraps
bgv3
bg aio
bububebe
custom wn
2 x ittis sio
prefolds
10 tots terrys
motherease sandy
and a couple more


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

ThatGirl said:


> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs203.snc4/38483_10150210529085230_571405229_13734396_140352_n.jpg
> 
> missing my wraps
> bgv3
> bg aio
> bububebe
> custom wn
> 2 x ittis sio
> prefolds
> 10 tots terrys
> motherease sandy
> and a couple more

I have serious stash envy :haha: x


----------



## ThatGirl

:) need more pretties lol x


----------



## 4boys4years

my VHC stash and matching shorties :D

https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/nappy%20fluff/P7160134.jpg


----------



## leighbaby

4boys4years said:


> my VHC stash and matching shorties :D
> 
> https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/nappy%20fluff/P7160134.jpg

Awww, I LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! Where are they all from? I WANT!


----------



## xerinx

Right a lil stash photo :D Missing about 10 in the wash and waiting on 20ish to arrive!!

My nappy shelves (untill i buy something decent!)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs190.snc4/37861_1457842280705_1072823694_31360652_7793147_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs170.snc4/37861_1457842320706_1072823694_31360653_5896556_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs190.snc4/37861_1457842360707_1072823694_31360654_6459743_n.jpg
All wraps :D
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs068.snc4/34761_1457842560712_1072823694_31360655_2190346_n.jpg


----------



## 4boys4years

leighbaby said:


> 4boys4years said:
> 
> 
> my VHC stash and matching shorties :D
> 
> https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/nappy%20fluff/P7160134.jpg
> 
> Awww, I LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! Where are they all from? I WANT!Click to expand...

i've bought them all preloved except the tshirt (ebay) and the shorties are from lush tush and match great. The blue minky pocket is preston pants, the orange is weenotions, the one on the right is clothmapolitan and the one on the left is unknown. I tried to buy another today but it was gone already :cry:


----------



## Mynx

Omg Erin how many do you have? And you have more arriving???!?!?!? Wow!! That's an incredible stash!!


----------



## xerinx

I have about 80/90 i think! It was 79 last time i counted but ive bought loads since!! Alot of them are just my basic tots bots and motherease that ive dyed and the tots bots ive put poppers on :D


----------



## Mynx

xerinx said:


> I have about 80/90 i think! It was 79 last time i counted but ive bought loads since!! Alot of them are just my basic tots bots and motherease that ive dyed and the tots bots ive put poppers on :D

Wow, get you! Personalising your stash ;) Love it hun!


----------



## xerinx

Also dyed a few wraps and added superman and spiderman logos too them too :D

I like unique!!


----------



## Mynx

That's wicked! I'd like to personalise our plain ones but they're all BG so I cant really do anything with those! I suppose I could do something with the night nappies (PopIns) but who's gonna see them? :haha: 

I'm sure my collection will grow and I'll soon be joining you all with the masses of nappies! I never realised what an addiction this nappy lark is till I started myself! :lol:


----------



## xerinx

Youre not the only one hun!! I thought i would be happy at 20.... how wrong was i? :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Pfft 20 is nowhere near enough! I managed to convince OH of that last week when I was washing nappies every day and desperately trying to get them dry! He thinks that around 50 will be enough ... little does he know!! Muwahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## xerinx

Hahaha i keep saying that i dont need anymore but that doesnt seem to be a reality!!


----------



## MrsRabbit

https://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e139/MrsTrekki031104/cleandiapers.jpg

This is the pockets I happened to be stuffing yesterday morning when I took the picture. Most of my wipes, several pockets, the prefolds and covers are not here.


----------



## Mynx

xerinx said:


> Hahaha i keep saying that i dont need anymore but that doesnt seem to be a reality!!

Want and need amount to the same thing in my book.. if you want it, then it's needed :lol:


----------



## xerinx

That must mean i need 30 weenotions then!!


----------



## Mynx

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## xerinx

Well only another 25 to go :rofl:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

My stash minus 17 more nappies in the post, including my first weenotion :D

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs088.ash2/37760_1543762396831_1318122853_1458435_4027288_n.jpg


----------



## Rach28

Blue_bumpkin said:


> Rach28 said:
> 
> 
> New arrivals to add to my stash :cloud9:
> 
> Still waiting on my CT's too :blush:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v255/shearsby/SN851918.jpg
> 
> Ohh what are those little pant like things haha::blush:) at the bottom of your pic? xClick to expand...

They are fleece soakers hun. I was abit dubious about them working but got suckered in by the cuteness. I use them over some fitted that I have as a wrap and they do actually work!!!


----------



## Mynx

Just a quick pic of about half of my stash :D 

Still to arrive are : 

4 Ebay cheapies 
12 pairs of baby legwarmers
2 Cushies - Cupcakes and Choc Lime Spots (both preloved)
4 BBOS - Zebra, Pink Dots, Spring Daisy and Pink Dalmatioin (all preloved bargains!)
6 BG v3 - Blossom (again, preloved)

Drying as we speak : 

1 PopIn
6 BG v3 - Blossom and Zinnia
1 Ebay cheapie
1 Cushie Tushie - Pink Dots
1 EasyFit - Lilac Spots


OH has put his foot down now as the whole lot totals up to over 40 nappies! :shock:
 



Attached Files:







P7210099.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Lunaty

Mynx that looks awesome!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mynx

Lunaty said:


> Mynx that looks awesome!!! :cloud9:

Lol thanks hun :) We're getting there! Once I have my full stash, I shall post another pic :D


----------



## Rach28

My stash pic is seriously out of date now :blush:

When Ive recieved everything I'm still waiting for I shall take a pic of the updated stash (Noah will have to lay on a towel for abit so I get them all in hehehee) 

Also cant wait to move house so I can put together the fluff tower and display them - DH thinks I'm nuts :blush:


----------



## Hayley90

Ok, so this is *some* of my stash :)

It doesn't include about 6 ittis that are in the post, any of my BGs...and there is something else in the post which ive forgotten :dohh:

I have decided we dont get along with fitteds at ALL muffin just out wees them all, no wrap can cope so far :| which is strange as all the other nappies are fine :shrug: so i guess i will be selling all our wraps and things soon.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0530.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 44


----------



## CountingDown

Mynx what nappy is that behind the like a tiger itti in your stash? x


----------



## Rach28

Hayley90 said:


> Ok, so this is *some* of my stash :)
> 
> It doesn't include about 6 ittis that are in the post, any of my BGs...and there is something else in the post which ive forgotten :dohh:
> 
> I have decided we dont get along with fitteds at ALL muffin just out wees them all, no wrap can cope so far :| which is strange as all the other nappies are fine :shrug: so i guess i will be selling all our wraps and things soon.

Love that boy stash :thumbup:

Noahs got that blue monkey print one :thumbup: Have you used it yet?


----------



## Pops

Just finished another pre-wash and had some more fluff delivered this morning so thought I'd take an updated piccie :cloud9:

Waiting on 2 custom WN and that is it......for now :winkwink:

Just need a bum now :cloud9:

xxx

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/SpuggiesOrder.jpg

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/PrettyIttis.jpg

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/PrettyIssys.jpg

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/TotsBotsandBambooty.jpg

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/CushiesBBMiniLala.jpg

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/Collection.jpg


----------



## Rach28

Pops - all gorgeous, they'll look even better with your LO modelling them :flower:


----------



## Mynx

CountingDown said:


> Mynx what nappy is that behind the like a tiger itti in your stash? x

Most of the animal print ones (aside from the dalmation spot which is a Cushie) are Ebay cheapies from a seller called 97kGallery...they're fab :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Pops I'm loving your stash!! 
I spy the Totsbots v2 there too.. I want some!!! :hissy: They're gorgeous.. I'm finding I'm not quite getting on with the v1, dont know why, they just seem a very good fit :shrug:


----------



## Pops

Mynx said:



> Pops I'm loving your stash!!
> I spy the Totsbots v2 there too.. I want some!!! :hissy: They're gorgeous.. I'm finding I'm not quite getting on with the v1, dont know why, they just seem a very good fit :shrug:

Thank you :cloud9:

They are the Teenyfits hun but basically the same but, well, teeny :rofl:

Awww I hope the V2 work better for you than the V1 :sad1:

xxx


----------



## Mynx

Pops said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> Pops I'm loving your stash!!
> I spy the Totsbots v2 there too.. I want some!!! :hissy: They're gorgeous.. I'm finding I'm not quite getting on with the v1, dont know why, they just seem a very good fit :shrug:
> 
> Thank you :cloud9:
> 
> They are the Teenyfits hun but basically the same but, well, teeny :rofl:
> 
> Awww I hope the V2 work better for you than the V1 :sad1:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

They're just uber cute :cloud9: 

I've only just got the v1 preloved from DopeyJopey, but I just cant seem to get them to fit right..I dont get any leaks tho which is something :thumbup: 
I may have to sell them on and use the funds to get some v2 :rofl:


----------



## Hayley90

Omg Pops I want alllll of yours! And a girly bum to go in them! Love the teeny fits too, i didnt even think of getting anything like that for harrison. just as well really, he doesnt fit the smallest itti snaps!!!

i want a giraffe itti :(

and Rach, havent used any of our ebay cheapies yet, they are all pretty big on muffin!! Gonna wait until he chunks up a bit :)


----------



## Hanna

seeing your stashes makes me feel better with mine. i thought i had too many but i am ok actually!!!


----------



## sjbno1

awww Pops your stash is fab! your teenyfits are mega cute


----------



## veganmum2be

wow goregous stash pops :D 
i LOVE the octopus print one! what is that one called?

xx


----------



## Pops

veganmum2be said:


> wow goregous stash pops :D
> i LOVE the octopus print one! what is that one called?
> 
> xx

No idea my lovely, I saw it on the FB page and bagged it as it was the last one Michelle had! Same with the Cats and she sent them both over specially for me!

xxx


----------



## kiwimama

beautiful stash pops! loving all those new totbots prints! Might have to get myself a couple of those, they just look sooo pretty!


----------



## retromum1

Just managed to get my stash together. 
10 Issy Bears
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs072.snc4/34969_472189143241_501483241_6631457_3912867_n.jpg

11 Wee notions, 6 WNOS, 2 WNSS large, 2 WNSS medium, 1 WNNN large
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs052.snc4/34969_472189148241_501483241_6631458_1134002_n.jpg

1 Cushie Tushie bee, 2 dunk n fluff medium superheros
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs072.snc4/34969_472189153241_501483241_6631459_3867418_n.jpg

1 XL monkey foot wet bag in Dig it
1 Large Monkey foot wet bag in Burro
1 Cushie Tushie Bee wet bag
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs072.snc4/34969_472189158241_501483241_6631460_3937657_n.jpg

Still waiting on 
1 Owls Issy replacement from C&C
1 Monkey Issy from Jac
1 HL M/L bedbug from kingdom of fluff
1 HL M/L Ai2 hungry caterpillar from Kingdom of fluff
4 Custom HL M/L Ai2 from Bonnie

A long hard 4 weeks work! ;)


----------



## Mynx

Wow!! What a stash Retromum! Cant believe how many Issy's and WNs you have!! Gorgeous :D


----------



## Kota

I love your stash!!


----------



## Hayley90

woooooow retromum i want ALL OF THEM! And you have a bees issy, i cant wait to try issy bears :) dibs on all of it :rofl: x

... and i LOVE the name Jasper, always have done :flower:


----------



## retromum1

Hayley your picture of Harrison in his Bee cushie is soooo cute almost edible ;)


----------



## Hayley90

He is my scrumptious little muffin, thats why ;) Its hilariously fat though, makes him look titchy!!! x


----------



## Lunaty

LOl jealous much :rofl:

All you need now is Mini lala's and you have a lot of peoples dream stasH!!!
hehehe


----------



## retromum1

I'm not sure of mini lala's as they are all velcro as I normally try and steer clear of velcro, the only one I have i an Issy and the corners peel upwards after only 2 wears, do all velcro do this? As I love the prints of mini lala's!


----------



## Lunaty

No Way my Mini Lala's are the best velcro nappies i have LOL, it's super sticky and has rounded tabs so no curling :)

Maybe you should try and borrow one ;)


----------



## Lliena

Pops said:


> Just finished another pre-wash and had some more fluff delivered this morning so thought I'd take an updated piccie :cloud9:
> 
> Waiting on 2 custom WN and that is it......for now :winkwink:
> 
> Just need a bum now :cloud9:
> 
> xxx
> 
> https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/SpuggiesOrder.jpg


Hope you dont mind me asking new to all this cloth nappy lark but are these separate liners you bought to go in the nappies or did they come with the nappies themselves? Your collection is gorgeous btw! :cloud9:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Lliena, they are spuggies wipes and liners, a lady on here makes them (I think she's called mervs mum?) or you can search spuggies! On facebook x


----------



## Lliena

Thank you :D


----------



## 4boys4years

my stash as it stands today, some to go and more due to arrive though :blush: flips and baby beehind are in the wash

https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/nappy%20fluff/P7300255.jpg


----------



## Mynx

When I last took a pic of my stash, it was pretty small so now most of the nappies I was waiting on have arrived so I thought I'd take a new lot of piccies ... I'm actuallly quite surprised by how many nappies I have lol! 

1st Pic - Ebay cheapie Babylegs in various designs 
2nd Pic - My Stash stashed...looks like I dont have much room for anything else now!! 
3rd Pic - My stash 

1st Row - 6 Totsbots Easyfits v1/1 Fuzzi Bunz (1 TotsBots Easy Fit v2 to arrive)
2nd Row - 5 Blueberry One Size (1 still to arrive)
3rd Row - 4 Cushie Tushies
4th Row - 4 Ebay Cheapies in girlie prints (1 in the wash)
5th Row - 7 Ebay Cheapies in animal prints
6th Row - 12 Bum Genius v3 (2 in the wash, 1 Evie is wearing right now) 
7th Row - 7 Close Parent PopIns (with night boosters) 

I also have about 30 fleece liners and a collection of internet cheapie inserts from nappies that were total crap lol!
 



Attached Files:







P7310015.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 26









P7310019.jpg
File size: 57 KB
Views: 22









P7310018.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Pops

Lliena said:


> Pops said:
> 
> 
> Just finished another pre-wash and had some more fluff delivered this morning so thought I'd take an updated piccie :cloud9:
> 
> Waiting on 2 custom WN and that is it......for now :winkwink:
> 
> Just need a bum now :cloud9:
> 
> xxx
> 
> https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/SpuggiesOrder.jpg
> 
> 
> Hope you dont mind me asking new to all this cloth nappy lark but are these separate liners you bought to go in the nappies or did they come with the nappies themselves? Your collection is gorgeous btw! :cloud9:Click to expand...

As Char said hun, they are Spuggies and they are fantastic :cloud9: In fact, I had a pack of Huggies wipes knocking around and had ran out of my make up remover yesterday so opened them and promptly binned them - they felt horrid :( Instead, I used a Spuggie with some foaming cleanser and voila :thumbup:

And thank you, we just can't wait to be able to use them now!!

Mynx, fab collection gorgeous!! I have been wanting to order some Babylegs and loved some of the ones on eBay that you have but wasn't sure if they quality would be any good but having seen your pic I'll go for it :flower:

xxx


----------



## Mynx

The quality wont be like real Babylegs or Huggalugs but for the price, they're pretty good :thumbup: They're also from China but I got mine pretty quickly.. within a fortnight, so that wasnt too bad :)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Pretty much my whole stash has arrived now, I wanna post a pic but my pc is broken :cry:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

After a hectic week of stash refining heres some of it, minus all my spuggies and another 2 pop in dream dris, 2 BG organic AIOs, 1 BG V3, 1 Cushie tushie (angel dots), 2 Tots bots stretchies, 1 blueberry coverall and a green BG V3 btp which I dont have yet :cloud9:



Close up of my beloved Made in La P'tite Prairies :)



ETA: Oh and how could I forget!.. My custom WNOS pocket which is in the wash :winkwink:


----------



## kate.m.

Latest stash photo, missing a BBOS and lots of old-style bamboozles!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0837.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## letia659

here is my stash its small compared to most but I havent been CDing long so Im pretty proud of it :) most are pre-loved and a few ebay cheaps its missing 2 and I have 3 on the way :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0456.jpg
File size: 60.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## leighbaby

plus:
2 x flips
1 x fuzzi bunz
1 x totbots bamboozle stretchy
1 x bb blue camo wrap
 



Attached Files:







pictures3 105small.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Kota

its taken me forever to get these,, putting them altogether for a photo these days is almost impossible. :lol: 

Itti Stash
https://img440.imageshack.us/img440/405/cimg3272.jpg

Wee Notions (missing 2x WNNN & 1x WNNL )
https://img294.imageshack.us/img294/1199/cimg3277u.jpg

Others - missing 1x ebay cheapie, 3x flips
https://img205.imageshack.us/img205/2701/cimg3279.jpg

2x longies
https://img202.imageshack.us/img202/7968/cimg3281n.jpg

Storage
https://img708.imageshack.us/img708/11/cimg3282.jpg

issy stash
https://img709.imageshack.us/img709/7309/issystash3.jpg

also missing a HLBB, 2x issys and a minky pocket all in post or on layby.


----------



## Lunaty

Lovely stash Kota!!!
i am waiting for my 3 HL nppies so i can make nice stash pic, Cole has got some veryvery nasty soars on his bum at the moment and he's been in sposies for 2 days to try and get rid of it.. poor thing..


----------



## buttonnose82

my babies shamefully small stash so far :)

These are the nappies I have made, the first 3 multi spot & multi stripe ones were my old design, as is the plain blue one, the red & white spot, blue & white spot & 2 cream ones are my new design. The last row (on the right) are wraps, the top one being my old design the the other 2 being my new design :)


These are the brought nappies & wraps, and I have another 8 on the way lol


I also have about 24 prefolds & wraps (bambino mio's) upstairs but they aren't pretty!


----------



## leighbaby

^^ your nappies look brilliant!


----------



## Lunaty

my stash pic but im missing e few in here :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs220.snc4/39323_412816872150_569242150_4750378_4092664_n.jpg


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Lunaty said:


> my stash pic but im missing e few in here :)
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs220.snc4/39323_412816872150_569242150_4750378_4092664_n.jpg

is that a mustard martini mini lala i see?? i want it!!! :cry:

x


----------



## Lunaty

> is that a mustard martini mini lala i see?? i want it!!! :cry:
> 
> x

Yeah it is! It's such a lovely print :blush: wont be able to part with it at this stage though ;) Sorry


----------



## Hayley90

Think we can safely say im addicted! 

Gonna get a better quality pic later, but this is all of it minus all the wraps and things i dont get on with, 2 BGs, all the plain cushies, and i've lost an itti :shock:
 



Attached Files:







39906_418602815996_666070996_5280142_2354884_n.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Jetters

How do you lose a nappy :rofl: you didn't throw it out with disposies did ya?


----------



## Hayley90

:cry: i dont know, i just cannot find it. I even looked in his wardrobe, nothing.... Poor lime itti :(

and no, it wouldnt fit in the disposables bin thing, i KNOW i havent thrown it away!!!


----------



## Jetters

It must be in That Place Where My Phone Charger Lives (how do you lose a phone charger?!?). :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

Hayley90 said:


> :cry: i dont know, i just cannot find it. I even looked in his wardrobe, nothing.... Poor lime itti :(
> 
> and no, it wouldnt fit in the disposables bin thing, i KNOW i havent thrown it away!!!

I sometimes leave napies in the changing bag in the wetbag.. (ive got goldfish brain) mayeb something like that happened to you too>?


----------



## Hayley90

:dance: it was hiding UNDER the bottom of the changing bag... you know those squares that make the bag rigid at the bottom? Under there :) HELLO LIME ITTI :dance: Thanks Lunaty, i wouldnt have checked for a long time! 
I did wonder why the changing bag was wobbling and falling over :dohh:


urgh it needs a wash, its a tad whiffy :lol:


----------



## Lunaty

Hayley90 said:


> :dance: it was hiding UNDER the bottom of the changing bag... you know those squares that make the bag rigid at the bottom? Under there :) HELLO LIME ITTI :dance: Thanks Lunaty, i wouldnt have checked for a long time!
> I did wonder why the changing bag was wobbling and falling over :dohh:
> 
> 
> urgh it needs a wash, its a tad whiffy :lol:

Wohoo :thumbup: Awesome you found it!

Hehe this has happened to me all to often unfortunately, be like.. huh where did those go?! Ohh yeah.. i did a change when i was out a couple of days ago :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

Woooohooo! (Was my phone charger in there? :p)


----------



## xerinx

Heres an updated pic of my stash :D

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs213.snc4/38976_1481710117386_1072823694_31432219_3480160_n.jpg

Im missing about 15 nappies in the wash :D


----------



## DueMarch2nd

jetters when you find your phone charger, ask it if it has seen my camcorder charger :p


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Partial stash pic



*missing... *
the larges he doesnt fit yet (only 2 0r 3)
the size 1 LL and wraps i put away for baby #2
*in the wash...*
1 fleece soaker
2 wnnn
1 hollow oak 
3 pop ins
1 flip
1 nature babies stuffables (tartan)
1 bbos cow
1 bbss cheeteah
1 ebay cheapy 
1 wnss
*i am awaiting...*
2 wild childs
bottom bumper
custom HLAI2
preloved HLAI2
2 wnos
mini lala
ecobubs
bbss
bambooty
pirate fitted
pumpkin pants fleece soaker
giraffe issy
tiger pocket

:D i am pretty stash happy!


----------



## celine

Im almost ashamed to 'flash' my wee stash. I only have 12 but we wash everyday and the pop-ins dry so fast in case I need more.

I use the 4 pop-ins as mostly night nappies and as extras
I have a CT bee
3 x itti M SIO (peppermint, red & tiger)
Bambooty hooty booty
a x BB OS (zebra)
2 x issy Bears (Moo & Pony)

So a wee stash in comparison..
 



Attached Files:







DSC05508.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4









DSC05878.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## misspeach24

Love your stashes everyone! How colourful cloth nappies are those days, wow!!
Whats your opinion on how many cloth nappies I should be buying??? (given that I have chosen to use them exclusively)
I really like the sound of naughty baby nappies, does anyone know anywhere that sells them in the shops?? or can you only get them online.
I was thinking of buying a few different brands though, is that a good idea?


----------



## ThatGirl

ebay sell naughty babies


----------



## Lliena

Ok here are some pics of my starter stash, just took them to keep my mind off contractions :haha: 

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/cloth%20nappies/120820101358.jpg

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/cloth%20nappies/120820101360.jpg

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/cloth%20nappies/120820101361.jpg

and look what came today....my custom wee notions:happydance: it says wild thing as thats my nickname for her as she hasnt stopped moving and grooving inside me the whole pregnancy :haha: 

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/cloth%20nappies/130820101366.jpg

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/cloth%20nappies/130820101367.jpg

Am waiting on a muttaquin preorder and another ebay cheapie too when they get here :D


----------



## Blob

Awwww i LOVE the custom WN :thumbup:


----------



## Kota

ohhh, I was wondering how that wild thing embroid would look. I like!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Partial stash pic



Pretty much the rest of my stash...




*missing... *
the larges he doesnt fit yet (only 2)
the size 1 LL and wraps i put away for baby #2
ecobubs and a bottom bumper that need repairs
*in the wash...*
2 fleece soakers
2 wnnn
*i am awaiting...*
2 wild childs
bottom bumper
custom HLAI2
bbss
bambooty
WNNN
grovia
pumpkin pants soaker
choc lime bubbles cushie


----------



## ThatGirl

DueMarch2nd said:


> Partial stash pic
> 
> View attachment 108391
> 
> 
> Pretty much the rest of my stash...
> 
> View attachment 108390
> 
> 
> 
> *missing... *
> the larges he doesnt fit yet (only 2)
> the size 1 LL and wraps i put away for baby #2
> ecobubs and a bottom bumper that need repairs
> *in the wash...*
> 2 fleece soakers
> 2 wnnn
> *i am awaiting...*
> 2 wild childs
> bottom bumper
> custom HLAI2
> bbss
> bambooty
> WNNN
> grovia
> pumpkin pants soaker
> choc lime bubbles cushie

ur ct should be with u tomorrow, posted thursday


----------



## Char&Bump-x

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs158.ash2/41244_1584037243677_1318122853_1571365_5828074_n.jpg


----------



## celine

char Im loving the girlieness of your fluff <3


----------



## Char&Bump-x

That's the sole reason I want a girl next time too, so I can double the girlyness :haha:


----------



## mum 2 three

Char what's the one in the middle row with the swirls x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

They're all (bar 3) eBay cheapies hun. Found it by searching cloth diaper x


----------



## pa2k84

Has taken me a few days to get them all!

First pic: Ittis, bumgenious and rumparooz
Second pic: Naughty baby(ebay cheapies), urban fluff monkeys and new issy 
Third pic: Lollipop fleece nappies plus 4 wraps 
Fourth pic: Happy heinies and blueberrys
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1917.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 9









DSCF1918.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 13









DSCF1922.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 6









DSCF1923.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## x-li-x

callie's nappies



plus a liliac and a baby pink itti, a bubble(lavender) bg v4 

plus an issy on its way!

:hugs:


----------



## Mynx

x-li-x said:


> callie's nappies
> 
> View attachment 109182
> 
> 
> plus a liliac and a baby pink itti, a bubble(lavender) bg v4
> 
> plus an issy on its way!
> 
> :hugs:

Omg I LOVE your girlie stash!! :cloud9:


----------



## hekate

DueMarch2nd said:


> Partial stash pic
> 
> View attachment 108391
> 
> 
> Pretty much the rest of my stash...
> 
> View attachment 108390
> 
> 
> 
> *missing... *
> the larges he doesnt fit yet (only 2)
> the size 1 LL and wraps i put away for baby #2
> ecobubs and a bottom bumper that need repairs
> *in the wash...*
> 2 fleece soakers
> 2 wnnn
> *i am awaiting...*
> 2 wild childs
> bottom bumper
> custom HLAI2
> bbss
> bambooty
> WNNN
> grovia
> pumpkin pants soaker
> choc lime bubbles cushie

wow! Lovely stash!
what is the black one with the owls?


----------



## Hayley90

im envious of all the girly fluff!!!! I want a girl bubba sooo badly ... is it too soon to ttc :rofl:

seriously though ladies, SO pretty. Thank goodness colourful fluff exists, and not just white terry squares!


i need me some issy bears....


----------



## DueMarch2nd

hekate said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> Partial stash pic
> 
> View attachment 108391
> 
> 
> Pretty much the rest of my stash...
> 
> View attachment 108390
> 
> 
> 
> *missing... *
> the larges he doesnt fit yet (only 2)
> the size 1 LL and wraps i put away for baby #2
> ecobubs and a bottom bumper that need repairs
> *in the wash...*
> 2 fleece soakers
> 2 wnnn
> *i am awaiting...*
> 2 wild childs
> bottom bumper
> custom HLAI2
> bbss
> bambooty
> WNNN
> grovia
> pumpkin pants soaker
> choc lime bubbles cushie
> 
> wow! Lovely stash!
> what is the black one with the owls?Click to expand...

it is a Holdens Landing AI2 :D


----------



## Rach28

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=64728&id=1051497835&saved#!/album.php?aid=64728&id=1051497835

My stash to date, missing 3 large Itti's, a white naughty baby and another giraffe pocket :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Wow loadsa nappies! Thats an impressive stash you have there hun! 

What are the Naughty Baby nappies like? I'm thinking of getting some plain white ones to go under trousers etc and because they're aplix, I reckon I'd get on better with them than my 97k Gallery ones - the snaps do my head in cos I just cant get a great fit on her lol!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I've got one more than that (i counted lol) and my stash doesn't look nearly as impressive! :( lol


----------



## Jetters

Great stash Rach!! What do you use under the soakers? I love, love, love the skulls one...


----------



## Rach28

Mynx said:


> Wow loadsa nappies! Thats an impressive stash you have there hun!
> 
> What are the Naughty Baby nappies like? I'm thinking of getting some plain white ones to go under trousers etc and because they're aplix, I reckon I'd get on better with them than my 97k Gallery ones - the snaps do my head in cos I just cant get a great fit on her lol!

The naughty babies work great but I find them pretty bulky but we have to use 2 inserts in most nappies - so if you dont have a heavy wetter they may be better for you. The cut of the bum area is big compared to my other nappies plus we have just had to stop using them for night time as Noah has got mega chunky thighs and the elastic is too tight for overnight - would be good if you had a skinnier thighed baby as you shouldn't get anything sneaking out of the sides!!



Jetters said:


> Great stash Rach!! What do you use under the soakers? I love, love, love the skulls one...

We have started using the soakers for overnight with a baby beehind bamboo or a heavily boosted up Debbie's Nappies fitted. 

We also took them on holiday with us last week and used them over the eco nature baby nappies (as there wasnt a washing machine where we stayed) at night just incase the eco nappies couldnt manage Noah's super power wee's!!!


----------



## Lliena

Rach28 said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> Wow loadsa nappies! Thats an impressive stash you have there hun!
> 
> What are the Naughty Baby nappies like? I'm thinking of getting some plain white ones to go under trousers etc and because they're aplix, I reckon I'd get on better with them than my 97k Gallery ones - the snaps do my head in cos I just cant get a great fit on her lol!
> 
> The naughty babies work great but I find them pretty bulky but we have to use 2 inserts in most nappies - so if you dont have a heavy wetter they may be better for you. The cut of the bum area is big compared to my other nappies plus we have just had to stop using them for night time as Noah has got mega chunky thighs and the elastic is too tight for overnight - would be good if you had a skinnier thighed baby as you shouldn't get anything sneaking out of the sides!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> Great stash Rach!! What do you use under the soakers? I love, love, love the skulls one...Click to expand...
> 
> We have started using the soakers for overnight with a baby beehind bamboo or a heavily boosted up Debbie's Nappies fitted.
> 
> We also took them on holiday with us last week and used them over the eco nature baby nappies (as there wasnt a washing machine where we stayed) at night just incase the eco nappies couldnt manage Noah's super power wee's!!!Click to expand...

Fab stash! Where are the soakers from hun?


----------



## hekate

what a colourfull stash! love it!


----------



## Mynx

Time for an updated stash pic, seeing as all my nappies are getting a strip wash over the next few days. I never have them all in once place at the same time so I'm taking a pic while they're all here :lol: 
I had to take 2 separate piccies cos I couldnt get them all in one :rofl:

*Pic 1* 
5 97k Gallery Animal Prints
6 97k Gallery Girlie Prints
6 Bum Genius v3
7 Close Parent PopIns

*Pic 2* 
6 Totsbots Easyfit v1
1 Totsbots Easyfit v2
2 Issy Bears 
2 Wee Notion One Size
9 Blueberry One Size (!)
3 Cushie Tushies 
1 Muttaqin
1 Grovia

In the post are 1 Mini Lala and 1 Cushie Tushie :D 
That brings my total up to 51. That's better than it was, I had 60 and sold 9 nappies last week!
 



Attached Files:







P8290011.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 23









P8290012.jpg
File size: 63.2 KB
Views: 29


----------



## retromum1

Rach I love your stash and Mynx how many BB's?! I want to try one


----------



## Lliena

Mynx said:


> Time for an updated stash pic, seeing as all my nappies are getting a strip wash over the next few days. I never have them all in once place at the same time so I'm taking a pic while they're all here :lol:
> I had to take 2 separate piccies cos I couldnt get them all in one :rofl:
> 
> *Pic 1*
> 5 97k Gallery Animal Prints
> 6 97k Gallery Girlie Prints
> 6 Bum Genius v3
> 7 Close Parent PopIns
> 
> *Pic 2*
> 6 Totsbots Easyfit v1
> 1 Totsbots Easyfit v2
> 2 Issy Bears
> 2 Wee Notion One Size
> 9 Blueberry One Size (!)
> 3 Cushie Tushies
> 1 Muttaqin
> 1 Grovia
> 
> In the post are 1 Mini Lala and 1 Cushie Tushie :D
> That brings my total up to 51. That's better than it was, I had 60 and sold 9 nappies last week!

Fab stash :thumbup: :D When Avalon gets a bit bigger I might have to ask/beg if I can borrow a bbos to see how they fit before I splash out on some :haha: Im in love with the tanzanite colour nappy but i dont want to spend £20+ if it doesnt suit her!


----------



## Mynx

I LURRVE my BBOS!! Can ya tell lol ;) Lliena, that wont be a problem hun, just let me know when and I'll loan one to you. They're so worth the money, I'd quite happily have my entire stash as Blueberrys ;)


----------



## Lliena

Mynx said:


> I LURRVE my BBOS!! Can ya tell lol ;) Lliena, that wont be a problem hun, just let me know when and I'll loan one to you. They're so worth the money, I'd quite happily have my entire stash as Blueberrys ;)

Aw thank you, it'll prob be in 5/6 weeks when shes a bit fatter :haha: :flower:


----------



## Jetters

I'm in LOVE with my Blueberry side snaps... only have smalls though never tried a OS... Mynx would you pretty please consider lending me one too?? When he's chunkier!!


----------



## pa2k84

Mynx said:


> I LURRVE my BBOS!! Can ya tell lol ;) Lliena, that wont be a problem hun, just let me know when and I'll loan one to you. They're so worth the money, I'd quite happily have my entire stash as Blueberrys ;)

Agreed love the bb my most reliable


----------



## Mynx

Jetters said:


> I'm in LOVE with my Blueberry side snaps... only have smalls though never tried a OS... Mynx would you pretty please consider lending me one too?? When he's chunkier!!

Hehe yeah no problem hun, I'll loan you one of the animal print ones as they're the least girlie ;) 

I really do love my BBOS and I have to say that 8 out of the 9 I have are preloved (mostly from Purpledahlia :rofl:) I bought the minky Neopolitan to try it out and it was £22.50 :shock: but soooo soooo worth it :cloud9: I can get around 5 hours out of them with just the inserts (no boosters) and they fit so perfect on Evie too :thumbup: 

Ooo I'm gushing LOL!!! :rofl:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i also love my BBOSl, I love my BBSS as well :) Very good for heavy wetters and a fabby fit! Mynx, jetters doesnt care about the prints, Kia has all sorts of pinks and stuff! :haha: Real men wear pink :D and of course, he has that nappy too!


----------



## Jetters

^ what she said ^

:rofl: thanks Mynx!!! xx


----------



## Kota

Latest stash shot. 

Issys in Penguin, giraffe, skulls, jungle, flames, monkey, Moo. 
BubbaMoo - Baby Batman & VHC
WN's - 2x WNOS, 3 x WNAI2, 1x wrap, 1x WNNL, 3x WNNN
1x HLBB
3x Itti tutti, 2x itti med aio ltd edit. 
WAHM - Marvel superhero fitted
Weehugger

3x longies, 1x disena soaker

Missing - 1x WNNN, 6x Flip covers and about 20 inserts. 


On the way I've got 4x WNOS and 5x HL's. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1792.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Mynx

Jetters said:


> ^ what she said ^
> 
> :rofl: thanks Mynx!!! xx

D'oh I just remembered that you bought one of my Zinnia BGs :dohh:


----------



## Rach28

Lliena said:


> Rach28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> Wow loadsa nappies! Thats an impressive stash you have there hun!
> 
> What are the Naughty Baby nappies like? I'm thinking of getting some plain white ones to go under trousers etc and because they're aplix, I reckon I'd get on better with them than my 97k Gallery ones - the snaps do my head in cos I just cant get a great fit on her lol!
> 
> The naughty babies work great but I find them pretty bulky but we have to use 2 inserts in most nappies - so if you dont have a heavy wetter they may be better for you. The cut of the bum area is big compared to my other nappies plus we have just had to stop using them for night time as Noah has got mega chunky thighs and the elastic is too tight for overnight - would be good if you had a skinnier thighed baby as you shouldn't get anything sneaking out of the sides!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> Great stash Rach!! What do you use under the soakers? I love, love, love the skulls one...Click to expand...
> 
> We have started using the soakers for overnight with a baby beehind bamboo or a heavily boosted up Debbie's Nappies fitted.
> 
> We also took them on holiday with us last week and used them over the eco nature baby nappies (as there wasnt a washing machine where we stayed) at night just incase the eco nappies couldnt manage Noah's super power wee's!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Fab stash! Where are the soakers from hun?Click to expand...

The 2 pirate/skull ones are pumpkin pants soakers brought from Jabula.

The zebra and frog ones were from CNT - the zebra is made my mama moomy, frog one has no maker on it.


----------



## dougie

just reading up about the BBOS, i have one that was realllly good, but it wicks and only lasts about 3 hours, when i can get sometimes 5 out of a BG, even a cheapy :/
could it be clogged up? i barely use it any more because it doesnt last, and the minky seems to have gone all funny :/
i think ive had it about 6 weeks (new)!


----------



## dougie

oh and here is my stash :) still modest but getting there!

First photo: 
1 BB coverall
LL wraps
1 Pumpkin Pants
2 97kgallery Cheapies
3 BG V3s
2 Flips

Liners, Microfibre inserts, Itti boosters, cheeky wipes

Second Photo:
1 Tots Bots rainbow bamboozle?
2 ittis
1 Real Easy
1 BBOS
1 Cushie Tushie Bee
1 LL with LL wrap


Waiting on;
1 Bambooty Hooty Booty
1 WNNN

and there is a slinky minki upstairs which is too big for him yet :) and all the LLs
 



Attached Files:







100_2648.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 14









100_2649.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## kate.m.

Rach28 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=64728&id=1051497835&saved#!/album.php?aid=64728&id=1051497835
> 
> My stash to date, missing 3 large Itti's, a white naughty baby and another giraffe pocket :thumbup:
> 
> :happydance::happydance:

i am soooo jealous of that stash!!!
( (I dread 2 think how much £ it'd cost 2 catch up with u!!)


----------



## binxyboo

I'm onl;y just starting out. All mine are currently 97kgallery ebay cheapies (but hey - they work for us, and at £3.25 per nappy, it was the only way to build up a stash!!)
I do have a custom WeeNotion on the way. I can't wait to see it.

The first 10 (and the start of it all)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs182.ash2/44479_421411306454_646376454_5165158_8220583_n.jpg

Latest arrivals
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs374.snc4/45672_421411336454_646376454_5165159_3128385_n.jpg

Some of them drying on the line 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs383.snc4/44670_421411341454_646376454_5165160_2718167_n.jpg


----------



## lynnikins

im so buying more 97kgallery nappies i love them lol just got to wait till we pay all the bills and figure out what we have left that i can spend , unless someone buys stuff off me ( not nappies other stuff ) so i can spend that money.


----------



## Rach28

Love them all drying on the line :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

lynnikins said:


> im so buying more 97kgallery nappies i love them lol just got to wait till we pay all the bills and figure out what we have left that i can spend , unless someone buys stuff off me ( not nappies other stuff ) so i can spend that money.

Arent they fab hun! I was hoping you'd get on well with them! I *might* be selling my ones to make way for aplix nappies soon so keep your eye out on the Trade thread. I have plenty more animal print ones, not just girlie ones ;)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I've just gone over 50 :blush:

now have:
1 lucys hope chest SS
2 WNOS
2 issy bears (waiting on one still)
annnd 46 (shocking) DIFFERENT eBay cheapies :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

Mynx said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> im so buying more 97kgallery nappies i love them lol just got to wait till we pay all the bills and figure out what we have left that i can spend , unless someone buys stuff off me ( not nappies other stuff ) so i can spend that money.
> 
> Arent they fab hun! I was hoping you'd get on well with them! I *might* be selling my ones to make way for aplix nappies soon so keep your eye out on the Trade thread. I have plenty more animal print ones, not just girlie ones ;)Click to expand...

yeah i was syping on your stash photo lol


----------



## Rach28

Char&Bump-x said:


> I've just gone over 50 :blush:
> 
> now have:
> 1 lucys hope chest SS
> 2 WNOS
> 2 issy bears (waiting on one still)
> annnd 46 (shocking) DIFFERENT eBay cheapies :happydance:

Ooooo what WNOS have you got?? :D


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I have a pink cuddlesoft one with kyla's name, a crown and 'princess in training' on the bum. And I have a gorgeous applix one which I bought from twiggy a few pages back. Sadly might have to sell it on though as kyla keeps taking it off! :( x


----------



## lynnikins

char im having the same issues with aplix with my 2 yr old he is forever undo'ing them hence why im madly on the hunt for poppers on Large and XL nappies


----------



## Jetters

Char are the inserts that come with them any good? I've got one that I use a BG insert in but am tempted to get more..


----------



## Char&Bump-x

With the cheapies you mean? 

The majority are quite good, I have a few inserts (about 6) that are smaller than the rest and the bigger ones are slightly better. All of my cheapies hold up for about 4.5 hours. Only ever had one leak (while she had her bum on my pillow! :dohh:) but that was at about 5.5 hours. 

Kyla's not really a heavy wetter though, so not sure how long they'd last on a pee-heavy baby.

I'll stop rambling now, but in short I say go for it, they're cheap enough to risk it! X


----------



## Rach28

I find the ebay inserts fab, Noah is a mega heavy wetter, we use 2 inserts per nappy, one in as standard and the other folded in half and placed at the front of the nappy "boy fold" and can last us a good 4 hours. 

If I know Noah is going to be sat in his car seat or pram for a long period then I'll put him in an ebay cheapie :thumbup:

Char - Id love a girly to but girly princess fluff :blush:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Hehe it is really cute isn't it! I know it sounds awful but if I had a boy I probably wouldn't have thought to start using fluff, it was the pinkness that caught me lol

x


----------



## mandarhino

Hello, I'm new here and it is nice to see other people who understand my obsession with nappies. 

Here's my stash. It is missing a new cow Issy Bear to replace the medium cow Itti that will shortly to be too small. Also have my first WNOS on order, which I am eagerly awaiting. Am in need of more ones with poppers as the aplix are too easy for her to take off. Depending on how the first WNOS fits I may have to order some others. Already have the designs picked out.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2410.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Jetters

^ lovely stash!! hope you get on with the WN, i love mine :D x


----------



## Mynx

I want to get a custom WNOS .. I have 2 preloved WNOS and I LOOOOVE them :cloud9: Gotta get Evie's first custom one for her birthday I think :)


----------



## mandarhino

Thanks! Yes I have spent waaay too much time of late on the WN website. I am trying to justify buying another 3. And then there's the new Issy Bear patterns. Sigh...


----------



## binxyboo

I have just bought 2 custom WNOS :D
They should arrive in the next week or 2.
The first one is green with a frog on it and Daniel embroiderd under the frog (we call him 'Little Froggy')
The second one is bright yellow with a Biohazard sign on the bum!! :D
I have also bought a couple of pre-loved WNOS from Jac. The Lizard one and the stripey Bee one (don't tell hubby :D)

I am asking the Grandparents for custom WNOS for christmas, as Daniel will only be 6 months old and really doesn't need lots of toys and clothes!


----------



## Lliena

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0050.jpg

My stash earlier on today before I decided to have a shake up. Just missing 5 more small bgs and another bgv3 zinnia that im waiting for from babame.

Not bad for someone that started 6 weeks ago looking into cloth hey? :blush: :haha: :blush:


----------



## Hayley90

wooooow looovely girly stash lliena :) so many BGs!!! 
Jealous :blush:


i might try and take one tonight... although im waiting on a few, so will hopefully do it tomorrow :)


----------



## Jetters

Lliena said:


> Not bad for someone that started 6 weeks ago looking into cloth hey? :blush: :haha: :blush:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

awesome stash babe xx


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Lliena said:


> https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0050.jpg
> 
> My stash earlier on today before I decided to have a shake up. Just missing 5 more small bgs and another bgv3 zinnia that im waiting for from babame.
> 
> Not bad for someone that started 6 weeks ago looking into cloth hey? :blush: :haha: :blush:

Are those mutts AIOs?

how are your finding them?

Ive two on order :)


----------



## Lliena

The brown one is a aio 3sr mutt and its awesome the fit on Avalon is fab :D Where have you got them on order from? The one millies nappies is doing on here for us all? I have one on order and will be stalking her website to see if she gets anymore in too :D

Hayley Im so bad I only had 3 zinnias and i hate odd numbers so I justified to myself I needed another one so I had 4 of each colour :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Lliena said:


> The brown one is a aio 3sr mutt and its awesome the fit on Avalon is fab :D Where have you got them on order from? The one millies nappies is doing on here for us all? I have one on order and will be stalking her website to see if she gets anymore in too :D
> 
> Hayley Im so bad I only had 3 zinnias and i hate odd numbers so I justified to myself I needed another one so I had 4 of each colour :rofl:

yep. I am debating keeping both on order though as i need some more nappies now with A teething so may not have the funds come the time. :cry:

They are soo pretty though, perhaps we could do without food that week eh? :haha:

Anything for some pretty fluff :)


----------



## Lliena

Hehe definatly! And Beans on toast will be ok for a weeks tea ;)


----------



## veganmum2be

liliena that is a lovely stash :D do you like the goth one? i thought it was awesome hehe

my stash looks very plain and boring i think. :( will have to do a piccy when i get them sorted out!


----------



## xerinx

My current stash missing - 
3 cushies, 
1 wnos , 
1 pony skin ebay cheapy, 
10 bamboozles, DnF, 
3HL
custom LLS, 
Spiderman wn, 
a mutt and probably more!!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs673.snc4/61332_1520421005134_1072823694_31537831_636511_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs305.ash2/58552_1520421445145_1072823694_31537834_2435729_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs305.ash2/58552_1520421525147_1072823694_31537835_1798275_n.jpg


----------



## Lliena

veganmum2be said:


> liliena that is a lovely stash :D do you like the goth one? i thought it was awesome hehe
> 
> my stash looks very plain and boring i think. :( will have to do a piccy when i get them sorted out!


Yep I love the goth one :D


----------



## mandarhino

Pretty stashes! 

I've got 3 new WNOS on the way now and am waiting for the new Issy Bears to arrive at C&C.


----------



## Jetters

xerinx you have so many lovely fitteds!!! What wraps do you use though? Am so reluctant to get into fitteds just because I can never find wraps that I like...


----------



## Jetters

mandarhino said:


> Pretty stashes!
> 
> I've got 3 new WNOS on the way now and am waiting for the new Issy Bears to arrive at C&C.

Me too, on both counts! 
And as well as the WNOS i've got a WNNN and wrap too.. and a medium WN... :dohh:


----------



## sahara

Olive Jane do nice wraps. Infact I am going to be selling mine - need the pennies as I have way over spent :winkwink:


----------



## xerinx

olive jane wraps dont fit too well in my experince tho!

I love weenotion wraps, pocket bots are nice and trim wraps, and thirstie duo wraps are fab and i love my nature babies multiwrap!

I dont get on with aplix wraps as he undoes them so i only buy poppered wraps now!!


----------



## Jetters

Are thirsties duo the ones that are like Flips? Might try them.. have a WN wrap on the way so will see what it's like- I got it to go over a WNNN but if it fits well I might get a bitti boo and a DNF!


----------



## sahara

I think thats the duo ones . If it is the ones I have got they are very good.

Olive jane wraps do come up small I must admit, they certainly aren't accurate sizing wise. I barely used mine because its been the summer I have been using my fitteds without a wrap most of the time. Now the winter is coming I am going to use wool


----------



## Saywhat

lynnikins said:


> im so buying more 97kgallery nappies i love them lol just got to wait till we pay all the bills and figure out what we have left that i can spend , unless someone buys stuff off me ( not nappies other stuff ) so i can spend that money.

Are these the ones that are shipped from China??
I was looking at buying some but not very good on ebay and didn't understand shipping taxes etc not being included?

If i buy a nappy at £3 how much am i really getting charged. Thanks xx


----------



## Jetters

I don't think any of us on here who have bought from 97k have ever had customs charges xx


----------



## xerinx

Nope never had a customs charge! And yea the duos are a bit like flips except prettier!! and they come in 2 sizes :D


----------



## Mynx

Jetters said:


> I don't think any of us on here who have bought from 97k have ever had customs charges xx

Nope, I've never been charged :)


----------



## Saywhat

Jetters said:


> I don't think any of us on here who have bought from 97k have ever had customs charges xx

So they are just a bargain then?! Thanks :flower:
Are they any good??

Sorry i'm new to all this, 1st baby nearly due. I hate the idea of landfill so i just want to try a few different brands to see how i get on.

Any recommendations that don't cost the earth? xx


----------



## Lliena

small v3 bumgenius and all in one v3 bumgenius are good too for new borns. The ebay cheapies can be bulky at first imo :) Also itti bitti d'lish aio's are good too :)


----------



## Mynx

Saywhat said:


> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> I don't think any of us on here who have bought from 97k have ever had customs charges xx
> 
> So they are just a bargain then?! Thanks :flower:
> Are they any good??
> 
> Sorry i'm new to all this, 1st baby nearly due. I hate the idea of landfill so i just want to try a few different brands to see how i get on.
> 
> Any recommendations that don't cost the earth? xxClick to expand...


Take a gander at this thread : https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/362332-ebay-cheapie-fluffies-opinions.html 
It's all about Ebay cheapies and people's opinions, sellers and experiences :thumbup:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I couldnt reccomend cheapies highly enough. I LOVE them! More than my issys! I hate issy inserts but the nappies are so pretty!


----------



## Jetters

Oooh why do you hate the inserts? Most people love them (including me but I prefer Flips!!).


My ebay cheapies last just as long as BGs! I stuff both with a Flip stay dry insert and there's no difference between the two at all for me.


----------



## Mynx

I love my Ebay cheapies too. I reach for them the most. Now that Evie is a heavier wetter, I use Little Lamb bamboo boosters in them as well as the original insert. They can last up to 4 hours most of the time :thumbup:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Jetters - because they take sooo long to dry! I washed both my issys this morning, put them in the drier at 4 and they are still in there now! My dryer is completely crap I'll admit that but my cheap inserts need an hour in it, 2 at most and the actual nappies are sometimes dry when I get them out of the washing machine!

On the line my cheapies dry in about 30 mins but my issys will be out there all day!

I use my issys for night nappies, cos despite the drying time they are good. But during daytimes I use cheapies 99% of the time, weenotions when I'm showing off :lol:

xx


----------



## Kota

haha, I LOVE my issy inserts and use the spare one you get to stuff the WNOS pockets! can get an easy 4 hrs out of an insert, assuming he doesn't poop in it first! :lol:


----------



## Hayley90

Ok, girls i think i need some more nappies. This just doesn't cut it :lol:

Everything, barring a bedbug, all the plain white ones, all the wraps and more ebay cheapies:
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/60130_431159270996_666070996_5587345_4723235_n.jpg

My itti rainbow :cloud9:
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/63291_431159455996_666070996_5587347_6599589_n.jpg

Everything else:
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/61004_431159690996_666070996_5587360_1220137_n.jpg

More everything else :)
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/58482_431159905996_666070996_5587377_4470152_n.jpg

More WNs will be ordered by christmas... i've convinced liam - "they can be christmas presents, and they will have his name on so a brilliant keepsake" :lol: And there are heaps more i want. All justifiable of course, as i am keeping them all for future babies :D


----------



## nicholatmn

Hayley90 said:


> Ok, girls i think i need some more nappies. This just doesn't cut it :lol:
> 
> Everything, barring a bedbug, all the plain white ones, all the wraps and more ebay cheapies:
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/60130_431159270996_666070996_5587345_4723235_n.jpg
> 
> My itti rainbow :cloud9:
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/63291_431159455996_666070996_5587347_6599589_n.jpg
> 
> Everything else:
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/61004_431159690996_666070996_5587360_1220137_n.jpg
> 
> More everything else :)
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/58482_431159905996_666070996_5587377_4470152_n.jpg
> 
> More WNs will be ordered by christmas... i've convinced liam - "they can be christmas presents, and they will have his name on so a brilliant keepsake" :lol: And there are heaps more i want. All justifiable of course, as i am keeping them all for future babies :D

I thought I could go away from facebook to avoid being jealous... nope! lol :D


----------



## Hayley90

:lolly: of course not ;) I'll send you some ittis if you want :shrug: Although its prob just as easy for you to order from itti.com :)


----------



## nicholatmn

Hayley90 said:


> :lolly: of course not ;) I'll send you some ittis if you want :shrug: Although its prob just as easy for you to order from itti.com :)

Except shipping is EXPENSIVE. Last time I checked, it was the same price as the diaper itself!! lol I might need to ask someone if I can get some ordered to them and them ship it here. Would be cheaper. I'm starting to really want some now :haha:


----------



## Hayley90

Let me see if i can work out the cost to buy them, translate into $ then ship to you, see if it works out any cheaper. If it is, i dont mind doing that ... give me tomorrow, im too sleepy to number crunch atm!


----------



## Mynx

LOL Hayley, if your stash means that you need more nappies, then that means my stash needs topping up too!! :rofl:


----------



## Hayley90

Mynx... of course it does :D i ALWAYS condone nappy-buying :haha:


----------



## nicholatmn

Hayley90 said:


> Let me see if i can work out the cost to buy them, translate into $ then ship to you, see if it works out any cheaper. If it is, i dont mind doing that ... give me tomorrow, im too sleepy to number crunch atm!

thank you :) YAY! lol


----------



## nicholatmn

Here's my stash. It needs more color. BTW, those aren't white nappies... those have small polka dots all over the place. :) I made sure never to buy white ones again. :blush:

But I need MORE!!! MORE COLOR!! lol


----------



## lynnikins

Lol i'll do a stash photo when i get my fluff post lol mostly boring prefolds here still though


----------



## nicholatmn

lynnikins said:


> Lol i'll do a stash photo when i get my fluff post lol mostly boring prefolds here still though

Mine are all prefolds... except the 4 pretty blueberry pocket diapers! :)


----------



## lynnikins

lol i have 7 coloured wraps/outters/pockets and the rest are boring cream prefold covers lol


----------



## sahara

deleted and re posted in correct thread lol


----------



## celine

nicholatmn said:


> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> :lolly: of course not ;) I'll send you some ittis if you want :shrug: Although its prob just as easy for you to order from itti.com :)
> 
> Except shipping is EXPENSIVE. Last time I checked, it was the same price as the diaper itself!! lol I might need to ask someone if I can get some ordered to them and them ship it here. Would be cheaper. I'm starting to really want some now :haha:Click to expand...

Im so sorry Ive seen this now :( my dh is in the US (California) and I would of bought for you and had him send it to you from there :(


----------



## nicholatmn

celine said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> :lolly: of course not ;) I'll send you some ittis if you want :shrug: Although its prob just as easy for you to order from itti.com :)
> 
> Except shipping is EXPENSIVE. Last time I checked, it was the same price as the diaper itself!! lol I might need to ask someone if I can get some ordered to them and them ship it here. Would be cheaper. I'm starting to really want some now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Im so sorry Ive seen this now :( my dh is in the US (California) and I would of bought for you and had him send it to you from there :(Click to expand...

Aww! Well, I guess it is a little late. lol Thank you though! :)

I wish there were retailers here in the US... might have to make a trip to Australia to get some :haha:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

nicholatmn said:


> celine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> :lolly: of course not ;) I'll send you some ittis if you want :shrug: Although its prob just as easy for you to order from itti.com :)
> 
> Except shipping is EXPENSIVE. Last time I checked, it was the same price as the diaper itself!! lol I might need to ask someone if I can get some ordered to them and them ship it here. Would be cheaper. I'm starting to really want some now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Im so sorry Ive seen this now :( my dh is in the US (California) and I would of bought for you and had him send it to you from there :(Click to expand...
> 
> Aww! Well, I guess it is a little late. lol Thank you though! :)
> 
> I wish there were retailers here in the US... might have to make a trip to Australia to get some :haha:Click to expand...

Sending something doesnt cost that much surely? Its only £3-4 to australia. Could someone not send you a preloved one from here? I only have mediums no smalls :(

ETA: you can pm though should it be a med you're after :winkwink:


----------



## nicholatmn

Blue_bumpkin said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> celine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> :lolly: of course not ;) I'll send you some ittis if you want :shrug: Although its prob just as easy for you to order from itti.com :)
> 
> Except shipping is EXPENSIVE. Last time I checked, it was the same price as the diaper itself!! lol I might need to ask someone if I can get some ordered to them and them ship it here. Would be cheaper. I'm starting to really want some now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Im so sorry Ive seen this now :( my dh is in the US (California) and I would of bought for you and had him send it to you from there :(Click to expand...
> 
> Aww! Well, I guess it is a little late. lol Thank you though! :)
> 
> I wish there were retailers here in the US... might have to make a trip to Australia to get some :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Sending something doesnt cost that much surely? Its only £3-4 to australia. Could someone not send you a preloved one from here? I only have mediums no smalls :(
> 
> ETA: you can pm though should it be a med you're after :winkwink:Click to expand...

I went to buy one last time and the shipping said $15 (not including tracking)... not sure how many that is in £ though...

Aeri is 13-ish lbs... I'm looking for smalls/mediums. :D I'll PM you!


----------



## Rebaby

Our day nappies:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/SSL23351.jpg

And our night nappies/wraps:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/SSL23349.jpg


That's everything we own right there as Tobias was having nappy-free time :D


----------



## Hayley90

oooooh sooo many BGs!! I love the owl nappy in your day pic x


----------



## Rebaby

Hayley90 said:


> oooooh sooo many BGs!! I love the owl nappy in your day pic x

Ah thanks :D It's our one and only WNOS and i love it! :cloud9:


----------



## mandarhino

what's the one on the bottom right of the day nappies? Is very cute.


----------



## Rebaby

It's a piddle poddle AI2 that we got pre-loved :D


----------



## tannembaum

Not all my stash but I just did a wash and thought I'd share :)
https://img201.imageshack.us/img201/1129/ministash.jpg


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Saywhat said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> im so buying more 97kgallery nappies i love them lol just got to wait till we pay all the bills and figure out what we have left that i can spend , unless someone buys stuff off me ( not nappies other stuff ) so i can spend that money.
> 
> Are these the ones that are shipped from China??
> I was looking at buying some but not very good on ebay and didn't understand shipping taxes etc not being included?
> 
> If i buy a nappy at £3 how much am i really getting charged. Thanks xxClick to expand...


I just ordered 12 from them still waiting to get them
its a HUGE package 

https://fashiononmoon.com/images/sendproof/9-18/third19851.jpg
If any one is going to get changed it will be me. I will update you when i get it! lets hope its not more then i paid


----------



## lynnikins

i didnt get charged any customs duty on my new one but it hasnt got here yet lol


----------



## Mynx

I have a load from China and never got charged for Customs taxes. They usually put on the packaging that the item is nappies, altho I do know that some of the girls on here have had Tshirt written on their packages ;)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am really hoping not cause its a HUGE package!


----------



## Jetters

https://img20.imageshack.us/img20/9249/015ba.jpg

Top hole- pretties ie WNs
Second down- ebay cheapies
Third- 'babysitters hole'! BG V3 & V4s
Fourth- BG organics, and medium BGs

There's also a night nappy hole and a Flips hole! And my changing bag has 3 BG Organics in... and my OHs/dads changing bag has 3 weehuggers in... and there's a nappy wash on as we speak... :D


----------



## mandarhino

Jetters - wow! I'd love a stack like that. :happydance:

Unfortunately she's at the flinging stage so it would remain in a pristine state for about 2 minutes. I'm making do with a box on the bathroom floor that she regularly climbs in and throws all the nappies about.


----------



## Jetters

here's the rest of my WNs... all are wnos except the wraps and the hedgehogs is a wnnn :)

https://img185.imageshack.us/img185/7230/018th.jpg


----------



## ThatGirl

Jetters said:


> here's the rest of my WNs... all are wnos except the wraps and the hedgehogs is a wnnn :)
> 
> https://img185.imageshack.us/img185/7230/018th.jpg

theyre hot :)


----------



## Lliena

Oh I LOVE the goodnight sweetheart wrap :D


----------



## Jetters

It just arrived today :happydance:


----------



## nervouspains

Wow Jetters! Fab stash!
I think I may have to copy your real men wear pink wn- I love it! xx


----------



## mandarhino

Love them! Was thinking about getting a hedgehog border cut one but after seeing yours I don't think it would work. The hedgehogs are bigger than they look and it works on the WNNN as there's more fabric. Not sure it would work with the border cut.


----------



## veganmum2be

jetters your stash is amazing!


----------



## veganmum2be

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/010-4.jpg

here is mine. :D cant wait to use them!


----------



## nicholatmn

Oh! I see the Jaguar print and Cow print (BBOS?) I love them! lol


----------



## dougie

not my whole stash but i thought it looked cute, 'specially with the cat on the shed!

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_vlSiO1Gs-H0/TKnR9awuaBI/AAAAAAAAAKw/o2JHaL1r9kk/s1600/100_2869.JPG


----------



## jessabella

Jetters said:


> here's the rest of my WNs... all are wnos except the wraps and the hedgehogs is a wnnn :)
> 
> https://img185.imageshack.us/img185/7230/018th.jpg

JEALOUS!

:growlmad:


----------



## Kota

partial stash shot, 

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u56/originalbluething/CIMG3785.jpg
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u56/originalbluething/CIMG3788.jpg

its missing a WNSS, handful of flips, silver tuttu. wnnn, hlbb, which are in the wash, and then i've got about another 12 nappies on their way.


----------



## Jetters

Fantastic stash Kota, I love you tastes!!! What are those woolies with the swirly patterns on in the bottom right corner? One of the reasons I'm yet to get into wool is that I think its a bit ugly *shameface* but those are lush!


----------



## Kota

Thank you! After the lot I'm waiting on arrive I think I'll be pretty close to stash happy! 
Do you mean the reddish ones? They're the 'Phoenix' design from dragon flair. https://www.dragonflair.co.uk/ 
I'm loving the wool for nights now, so much nicer then PUL, and you really can get some lush colour combinations. :)


----------



## Jetters

Thanks Kota! Am gonna check them out xx


----------



## sahara

heres my stash. I am missing a silver a royal blue tutto, 3 custom wee notions and my flips and bgv3 i am very stash happy :cloud9:

https://i582.photobucket.com/albums/ss261/sahara78/stash6-10-2010.jpg


----------



## mandarhino

Wow Sahara! Lots of lovely ones. Love that one of the birds on the line - keep looking at that one on the WN website. 

I can't wait to take a new stash picture once all mine arrive. It will look nothing like my old one as nearly all the nappies have turned over. This place has been a bad influence on me!


----------



## Mynx

Sahara, gorgoeus stash there hun! 

Mandarhino, I hear you lady!! This place has been a VERY bad influence on me ... I'm not complaining too much tho as I have what I would consider a very varied and colourful stash :haha: so it's not all bad lol! 
I'll be taking a new stash pic and comparing it with my first stash pic over the next week or so, I want to wait till Evie's new custom WNOS arrives first :D 

Hey girls, that would actually be really interesting to see... comparing your first ever stash pics with your stashes now! I'd love to see how much each stash has grown and developed :D


----------



## lynnikins

still not taken my first stash pic lol everthing seems to always be being worn or in the wash caus i need more nappies lol


----------



## Char&Bump-x

My first stash pic has 15 nappies. I now have 54 :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs077.ash2/37191_10150276104135123_663595122_14829962_257066_n.jpg

Partial stash pic,
top row, Large Prefold in wrap, Med Prefold in wrap, Green Fuzzibunz Lrg,
Second row,Large Prefold in wrap, Med Prefold in wrap, Pony Print cheapie
Third row, Large Prefold in wrap, Med Prefold in wrap,
Fourth Row, Xlg Fuzzibunz, Lrg Fuzzibunz, Animal Print cheapie
Front row, 2x Lg Bug Print Fuzzibunz.

Missing: Green Cheapie,BBSSCamo,2x rainbow Lollipop,WWNN Monsters med,Light Blue Fuzzibunz Lrg, 2x Bambinex and Loads of prefolds (and the nappies still with the postman )


----------



## Kota

:lol: This is my first ever stash pic in March of this year. I only have one of these nappies still as its our personalized 'Phoenix' WN. 
https://img63.imageshack.us/img63/4309/stashmar10.jpg
My stash has definitely grown in size! :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Kota, what a huge difference a few months of fluff addiction makes eh ;) 
Once I recieve the fluff I'm waiting on, then I can post a new stash pic... I should say that I'll be stash happy, but tbh.. I dont think I ever will be!! Always new designs to make on the WN site :haha:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I still dont have a stash picture!
I will have to take a picture tomorrow after washing!
Its not a very big stash but it works:)


----------



## jessabella

Im embarraassed to show my stash considering there is no bubs yet!


----------



## mandarhino

Oh go on... 
I had a massive one before mine was born. Though it was (more) boring BGs and Wonderoos as I was not aware of the fancy fluff.


----------



## nicholatmn

I had 4 covers and 12 inserts before LO was born. Now I have over 30 diapers (aios, pockets and prefolds w/ their own covers... I don't reuse covers anymore). lol It's amazing how much your stash grows!


----------



## jessabella

Oh my gosh you are so right..I have 38 already...hubby says its time to stop buyng nappies..tee hee!! but he didnt say anything about more inserts!! tee hee!! Im naughty for sure!
Ill have to lay them out and take photos when my blueberry show up


----------



## nicholatmn

jessabella said:


> Oh my gosh you are so right..I have 38 already...hubby says its time to stop buyng nappies..tee hee!! but he didnt say anything about more inserts!! tee hee!! Im naughty for sure!
> Ill have to lay them out and take photos when my blueberry show up

Oh! I love BBs! Which one did you get?


----------



## lynnikins

heres some of the rest of my stash

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs362.ash2/64065_10150276828275123_663595122_14841556_4049967_n.jpg


----------



## jessabella

nicholatmn said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh you are so right..I have 38 already...hubby says its time to stop buyng nappies..tee hee!! but he didnt say anything about more inserts!! tee hee!! Im naughty for sure!
> Ill have to lay them out and take photos when my blueberry show up
> 
> Oh! I love BBs! Which one did you get?Click to expand...

THey are all sized SS
Ive got leopard...and waiting on two jaguar, ruby,tanzite?? (purple):haha:
Ill take photos when they arrive for sure..also my new nifty storage shelf I got for 15pounds off sansbury...was meant for toys but Im using it for nappies:flower:


----------



## jessabella

how did I end up double posting:shrug:


----------



## nicholatmn

jessabella said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh you are so right..I have 38 already...hubby says its time to stop buyng nappies..tee hee!! but he didnt say anything about more inserts!! tee hee!! Im naughty for sure!
> Ill have to lay them out and take photos when my blueberry show up
> 
> Oh! I love BBs! Which one did you get?Click to expand...
> 
> THey are all sized SS
> Ive got leopard...and waiting on two jaguar, ruby,tanzite?? (purple):haha:
> Ill take photos when they arrive for sure..also my new nifty storage shelf I got for 15pounds off sansbury...was meant for toys but Im using it for nappies:flower:Click to expand...

Oh, yeah! I forgot about you getting the jaguar one! That one is my favorite nappy Aeri has! :)


----------



## Tiff

jessabella said:


> how did I end up double posting:shrug:

It happens! :flower: The forum glitches at times.

GREAT stashes you guys! Makes me want to buy more but I don't really need them, nor do I have the money for them either. :cry:


----------



## Kota

I soooo don't NEED anymore, I comfortably use what we've got now with a wash every 3 days... Yet I'm currently waiting on about 17 nappies to arrive and have the WN site open with another 3 in my cart... 

who said this was supposed to be cheaper???? :rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I thought it was going to be cheaper
but then I got addicted and now I cant get enough cloth is soo bad!
But I love it and I would rather spend money on Lyrik then anything else!

waiting on 17!!!!!!!!!! You are crazy! My BF would KILL ME~


----------



## Callie-xoxox

first stash picture! :wohoo:
missing a few that are dirty
and waiting for a few to get to me:)
​


----------



## Lliena

Yey for stash building :D


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Its getting there!
I cant wait to get more!
I have ALOT coming next week:)


----------



## Kota

Callie-xoxox said:


> I thought it was going to be cheaper
> but then I got addicted and now I cant get enough cloth is soo bad!
> But I love it and I would rather spend money on Lyrik then anything else!
> 
> waiting on 17!!!!!!!!!! You are crazy! My BF would KILL ME~

lol. yeah, my husband is very very good about my nappy addiction, and I sell off a lot before I buy, I've just had to sell off a heap of med's that P was growing out of so they got replaced, and then I came across a few hard to find nappies that I couldn't resist, giraffe itti and 2 VHC's. plus Issy were doing choose your own fabric customs... 
hmmmm. listen to me justifyfing it all... :haha:

He doesn't know I've got 17 on the way... 

actually, make that 19, I ordered 2 of the WN's. :blush:


----------



## mandarhino

Some nappies hanging out in the boiler cupboard. Finally the Issys are drying within a reasonable timeframe. Haven't figured out how to rotate pictures.
 



Attached Files:







photo-30.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nervouspains

Kota you are terrible!! I love it though ;) LOL

I only started using fluff end of Aug, and now I have over 25 :-s oops lol, and am waiting for another 5 to be delivared :blush:
I will deff post a stash pic when I have received the ones im waiting on :D xxx


----------



## mommy43

OMG lovely nappies ive got loads most still not here yet but will post pics when they arrive


----------



## tannembaum

My stash :)
Just missing some issy inserts, a flip insert and a bigger bambooty tutu wetbag.


----------



## mandarhino

Love those Issys


----------



## tannembaum

Thank you!! I need *MORE!* lol


----------



## mandarhino

Yes I have a slight addiction problem going on at the moment.


----------



## jessabella

mandarhino said:


> Yes I have a slight addiction problem going on at the moment.

haha me too!!!:dohh:


----------



## tannembaum

I really want to see your stash?


jessabella said:


> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> Yes I have a slight addiction problem going on at the moment.
> 
> haha me too!!!:dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I cant wait to get all mine this week and next week and make a new stash picture!
its going to be doubled!!

jessabella lets seeee your stash :)
Your more addicted then me and your babygirl is not even here yet~


----------



## jessabella

hahah I know ..Im just waiting for the last 6 to arrive then I will take a photo!!


----------



## binxyboo

binxyboo said:


> I'm onl;y just starting out. All mine are currently 97kgallery ebay cheapies (but hey - they work for us, and at £3.25 per nappy, it was the only way to build up a stash!!)
> I do have a custom WeeNotion on the way. I can't wait to see it.
> 
> The first 10 (and the start of it all)
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs182.ash2/44479_421411306454_646376454_5165158_8220583_n.jpg
> 
> Latest arrivals
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs374.snc4/45672_421411336454_646376454_5165159_3128385_n.jpg
> 
> Some of them drying on the line
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs383.snc4/44670_421411341454_646376454_5165160_2718167_n.jpg

Ok - so this ^^^ was my first post in the Flash your Stash thread

I can now add my WNOS (some preloved and 2 custom)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs763.snc4/66370_435773721454_646376454_5460383_1353162_n.jpg

Missing
Robot WNOS

Ebay cheapies red/white stripes
lilac
green with white spots


----------



## Callie-xoxox

holyyy!
I hope I have that many soon!


----------



## jessabella

edit: opps wrong thread..think I need a nap


----------



## Jetters

jessabella said:


> edit: opps wrong thread..think I need a nap

:hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

A selection of what happened to be dry and in the nappy box tonight. My stash is so colourful now. :happydance: Daughter's current favourites are the Issy 'woofs' one and the WNOS.
 



Attached Files:







nappies2.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Mynx

Oooo I love the doggy one! So cute! 

I'll be taking a new updated pic of my stash when I get my latest WNOS :D Should be in the next few days *crosses fingers*


----------



## dougie

my FIRST EVER full stash photo! 
had a friend round and she wanted to see all my nappies so he wore LLs all day so the nice ones were clean!
 



Attached Files:







100_2899.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Lliena

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/IMAG0288.jpg

updated stash pic. Just missing 3 bgv3 in wash and waiting for postie to bring 2 issys and 2 poshbugs.

*day stash*

5 small bg
10 bgv3
3 ebay cheapies
1 bbis leopard
1 medium ud goth
1 3sr mutt
2 wn

*night nappies*
4 totsbots stretchies
2 LL bamboo
1 baby beehinds
1 pumpkin pants
1 ud wrap


----------



## mandarhino

fab stashes.


----------



## Jetters

How are you finding the stretchies, Lliena?? And what does it say on the top nappy in the middle? *nosey*


----------



## Mynx

Lovely stashes ladies! Still waiting on my custom WNOS before I do a stash piccie :hissy:


----------



## nervouspains

I am waiting on another 4 nappies to come- but I will upload a stash piccy tomorrow :D xx


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> How are you finding the stretchies, Lliena?? And what does it say on the top nappy in the middle? *nosey*

The stretchies are fab :D It says "goth baby" :haha:


----------



## jessabella

urgggggggg Im still waiting too...three nappies..should have been here by now...hopefully they will be here Friday..otherwise Ill just take photos anyway! I want to show off to someone!


----------



## nicholatmn

I'm waiting for 11 diapers... then I'll post again :)


----------



## mandarhino

My WNOS collection. I was going to upload these to the WN Facebook page but the picture won't load. However I feel I have to show them off somewhere as I love them so much. So much minky softness. 

I feel I need a turquoise one to complete the set but I don't want to spend any more money. :nope:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2507.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## jessabella

I CAN FINALLY SHOW OFF!!!:haha:

Ive finally got all my nappies in..except for the two Im picking up from jetters at the babyshow! :)

CANT WAIT FOR BUBZ TO ARRIVE!:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







stash stacked.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 49









stash.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 53


----------



## Jetters

yippeeeeeeeeee Jess! That is imo a FANTASTIC stash- you are so set!!


----------



## Lliena

jessabella said:


> I CAN FINALLY SHOW OFF!!!:haha:
> 
> Ive finally got all my nappies in..except for the two Im picking up from jetters at the babyshow! :)
> 
> CANT WAIT FOR BUBZ TO ARRIVE!:happydance::happydance:


Awesome stash :D


----------



## Callie-xoxox

YAY finally a stash picture
You are soo set:)


----------



## mandarhino

Wow, fab stash. And you have a Bee plus from the looks of the wheels in the corner of the shot. I have that pram and I love it.


----------



## tannembaum

wow!!


----------



## jessabella

mandarhino said:


> Wow, fab stash. And you have a Bee plus from the looks of the wheels in the corner of the shot. I have that pram and I love it.

yeah I love it too..and baby isnt here yet!! :blush:


----------



## jessabella

Callie-xoxox said:


> YAY finally a stash picture
> You are soo set:)

yes but I still want more..hahaha for tiny baby!! haha but im being a good girl! Ffor the most part!:haha:


----------



## mommyof3co

Nice stashes ladies!!!

I can't wait to start building mine for new baby :) I'm not sure how much of my old stash I'll sell but I plan on buying everything new haha


----------



## nervouspains

Love it Jess! Btw, I told my hubby what your siggy says, he was really happy and said 'thats lovely' lol bless him xx


----------



## Jetters

love the fluff holder, too!


----------



## Jetters

mandarhino said:


> Wow, fab stash. And you have a Bee plus from the looks of the wheels in the corner of the shot. I have that pram and I love it.

Me toooooo.... so glad I love it as much as I do, I wanted it so much but it was disgustingly expensive :blush:


----------



## jessabella

nervouspains said:


> Love it Jess! Btw, I told my hubby what your siggy says, he was really happy and said 'thats lovely' lol bless him xx

awww..tell him thanks:hugs: its very unexspected, amazing and exciting...and still planning to adopt in a few years too!


----------



## mandarhino

I had the older version and I sold it to buy the new one. :blush: Luckily I'd bought the older one new off some dodgy geezer off Gumtree so I got back what I paid for it. 

I love how much bigger it is. Was really worried she was going to grow out of the old model.


----------



## jessabella

Jetters said:


> love the fluff holder, too!

I know its lovely..I got it on special from Sainsbury online for 10quid...its meant ot be a toy holder..but I think its a better nappy holder:haha:


----------



## nervouspains

jessabella said:


> nervouspains said:
> 
> 
> Love it Jess! Btw, I told my hubby what your siggy says, he was really happy and said 'thats lovely' lol bless him xx
> 
> awww..tell him thanks:hugs: its very unexspected, amazing and exciting...and still planning to adopt in a few years too!Click to expand...

That's wonderful :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Mynx

Loving your fluff storage Jessabella! And the amount of fluff you have is impressive already! 
My first stash was actually quite pitiful...I'm just waiting on my 2 Easyfits v2 to arrive then I can take a stash pic and do a comparison :D


----------



## Hayley90

WHOA Jessabella thats loads of gorg fluff!!! Oh, and you are 5 minutes away from me!!! :)


----------



## jessabella

Hayley90 said:


> WHOA Jessabella thats loads of gorg fluff!!! Oh, and you are 5 minutes away from me!!! :)

really where bouts are you? We definantly meet up sometime then! :thumbup:


----------



## CountingDown

I think I need some more storage lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0304[1].jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## nicholatmn

It looks ugly because I just kind of threw them. But, when my last 6 come in, I'll post a better photo :)


This is minus 3 -- 2 dirty and one on her.


----------



## sahara

lovey stashes ladies. My washing machine has gone on the blink so I am going to take a full stash picture as non of my nappies are going to be in use until I can get it repaired:cry:


----------



## celine

nicholatmn said:


> It looks ugly because I just kind of threw them. But, when my last 6 come in, I'll post a better photo :)
> 
> 
> This is minus 3 -- 2 dirty and one on her.

Gorgeous stash <3


----------



## Mynx

Gorgeous stashes girls :D


----------



## Kota

Issy stash!

]https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u56/originalbluething/Nappies/CIMG3942.jpg


----------



## mandarhino

Love it Kota! I so want that monkeys one. My daughter is obsessed with monkeys.


----------



## jessabella

love it kota..making me want to go home just to buy loads of nappies!!


----------



## Kota

Yep, being in the same country as the Issy Bear home has not been good for me at all! I've got another 3 on the way. :lol:

The monkeys is lovely, we're a bit monkey obsessed in this household as well so its very much loved!


----------



## jessabella

Ill be ggoing home next November or Feb (2012) for a visit...dont know if I can wait that long!! hahaha


----------



## Jetters

Kota, i'm jealous! If I could afford a full stash of velcro Issys, I would just cos I love how they look!


----------



## retromum1

I love your stash Kota , we have quite a few the same I love our monkeys too and especially as it's minki they just seem more snuggly now it's going cold. Our Issy bear collection seems to be ever expanding we are at 19 so far! I hope they have them at the baby show on Friday. I seem to have accidently made an entirely Issy and wee notions stash! ;)


----------



## lynnikins

jess is home for you in Australia too?


----------



## mandarhino

I just got my Australian Issy today. :happydance: It is this cute birds print that I saw on the Facebook page and that they only made a few of. I've also just bought a black retro owls and a preloved cream retro owls as well. 

Think I might need to consider selling off a couple of the Issys where I am less in love with the patterns. I'm now at 13 once the other two arrive. And I'm on the look out for monkey minky and burros and I have my eye on one or two of the new minky prints due to arrive at C&C in November.


----------



## jessabella

lynnikins said:


> jess is home for you in Australia too?

yes we moved here 18 months ago from Sydney.


----------



## lynnikins

jessabella said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> jess is home for you in Australia too?
> 
> yes we moved here 18 months ago from Sydney.Click to expand...

cool, ive visited sydney but not for long lol, cant wait till Feb and going back to NZ for 3wks then to Brisbane


----------



## jessabella

sounds like fun..bring me issys then! hahaha
I miss aus..but not sydney!


----------



## Kota

cool, I didn't realise you were another aussie Jessa! :dance:

Retro - Yep, my stash is mainly WN's and Issy's now too, with some Ittis, HL's and Flips thrown in.


----------



## eeyore007

Silly question - how do you get your stashes together for photo's? I've about 35, but some dirty, some in bag, some drying, and only ever about a 1/3 ready . . . . .


----------



## Mynx

I usually wait till I've just done a nappy load and then fold them up as if they were dry and add them to my stash, take the pic, then hang em out to dry :haha: That way, it's all of my stash, bar one which is usually on Evie's bum :lol:


----------



## eeyore007

In other words - cheat!!


----------



## Mynx

eeyore007 said:


> In other words - cheat!!

Yeah pretty much ;) The only time all my stash has been clean and dry at the same time has been when I did a strip wash about a month ago!


----------



## Kota

If I want a full stash shot then I usually put P in just flips for a few days - I have enough inserts to do this, then once all the pretty ones are washed and dried I get the shot. After all, everyone knows what a blue flip wrap looks like. :lol:


----------



## eeyore007

OK - I cheated!! (one is dirty, and another 10 are wet from the wash!!!)
Thank got OH is understanding and supportive - came into the kitchen and was amazed - didn't think we had so many!! Then started helping!!
 



Attached Files:







P1040366labeled.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 55


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Such a great stash:)


----------



## eeyore007

Thank you!!:flower:


----------



## jessabella

preeetttyy


----------



## Mynx

Lovely stash hun!


----------



## tannembaum

mandarhino said:


> I have my eye on one or two of the new minky prints due to arrive at C&C in November.

How do you know which ones are coming??


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I'm scared to put mine on incase you send me to rehab :haha:


----------



## nicholatmn

I love that stash :)


----------



## nicholatmn

Char&Bump-x said:


> I'm scared to put mine on incase you send me to rehab :haha:

Do it! Please! I love seeing big stashes! :)


----------



## vixy

My newbie stash, Weve been in Fluff 2 days now :-D yay 

I have 5-6 Ebay cheapies on the way
and i have a Motherease Sandy as well.

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







SNV32797 - Copy.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 9









SNV32826 - Copy.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4









SNV32824 - Copy.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tannembaum

I love your liners :)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

nicholatmn said:


> Char&Bump-x said:
> 
> 
> I'm scared to put mine on incase you send me to rehab :haha:
> 
> Do it! Please! I love seeing big stashes! :)Click to expand...

Should be picking up a PC later so can upload one then. It's huge though! I'm on the verge of 70 :blush:


----------



## mandarhino

tannembaum said:


> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> I have my eye on one or two of the new minky prints due to arrive at C&C in November.
> 
> How do you know which ones are coming??Click to expand...

C&C put some sample minky prints on their facebook page about a month ago. There is a bird one that I really, really want. However i spoke to them at the baby show today and apparently the new minky prints won't be arriving until christmas time. :nope:


----------



## nicholatmn

Char&Bump-x said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Char&Bump-x said:
> 
> 
> I'm scared to put mine on incase you send me to rehab :haha:
> 
> Do it! Please! I love seeing big stashes! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Should be picking up a PC later so can upload one then. It's huge though! I'm on the verge of 70 :blush:Click to expand...

I'm jealous! Once my 6 ebay cheapies come in, I'll have 39. lol!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I'm waiting on 4 eBay cheapies! They take so long!


----------



## veganmum2be

i cant use my stash! all to large for my wee man!
so hes in sposies :(


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I put one of mine on my 9lb newborn niece on Wednesday, swamped her but looked sooo cute lol x


----------



## nicholatmn

Char&Bump-x said:


> I'm waiting on 4 eBay cheapies! They take so long!

When did you orders yours? I ordered mine on the 5th. :(


----------



## Char&Bump-x

3rd and 4th I ordered mine. What did you get? X


----------



## nicholatmn

Char&Bump-x said:


> 3rd and 4th I ordered mine. What did you get? X


https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220666607944&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220624692731&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

and this:

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220619293227&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

lol what about you?


----------



## xerinx

I bought some on the 27th of last month and still not here :(


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Hehe I have all 6 of those :lol:

I am waiting for:

1
2
3
4

That's terrible Erin! Hope they reach you soon x


----------



## nicholatmn

xerinx said:


> I bought some on the 27th of last month and still not here :(

Can you complain? Isn't it 16 - 25 days and you should have them?
Or do you think it got held up in customs?


----------



## nicholatmn

Char&Bump-x said:


> Hehe I have all 6 of those :lol:
> 
> I am waiting for:
> 
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 
> That's terrible Erin! Hope they reach you soon x

Those are sooooo cute! :D


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I've got nearly every cheapie on eBay :blush: only patterns though, not solid colours!


----------



## nicholatmn

Char&Bump-x said:


> I've got nearly every cheapie on eBay :blush: only patterns though, not solid colours!

Oh! I want every one of them, but DH says no to any girlie looking ones now. :(
I'm apparently supposed to save these for the next in case we have a boy.

But I want to have a fresh stash with boy ones next time :rofl:!!!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

My friend gave me a bag of 15 neutral & boy prints last week so if I divide total spent by amount of nappies the cost is a lot more effective so my OH doesn't mind and I have my boy stash just incase! 

Next time I want lots of 'brands' though, I've only tried WN, issys, bambootys, lucys hope chest and cheapies. I want ittis, mini lalas, cushie tushies, the lot!


----------



## xerinx

Char&Bump-x said:


> Hehe I have all 6 of those :lol:
> 
> I am waiting for:
> 
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 
> That's terrible Erin! Hope they reach you soon x

The 2 im waiting for are from that seller too!


Ive emailed earlier asking where they are but no reply yet!!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I've ordered from her 10+ times so I'm not too worried, maybe there's been a delay somewhere along the line!


----------



## nicholatmn

Char&Bump-x said:


> My friend gave me a bag of 15 neutral & boy prints last week so if I divide total spent by amount of nappies the cost is a lot more effective so my OH doesn't mind and I have my boy stash just incase!
> 
> Next time I want lots of 'brands' though, I've only tried WN, issys, bambootys, lucys hope chest and cheapies. I want ittis, mini lalas, cushie tushies, the lot!

A friend?! OMG, that person would be more than a friend. I'd LOVE them. :rofl:

I want loads of brands too! I've only tried Dappi's, Blueberries, Tinytush's, and loads of homemade ones from etsy (oh, and the ebay ones too). 

I told DH I wanted a bumgenius, ittis, fuzzibun, and a WNNN to complete my stash for THIS baby! :haha:

It's sad though... DH gave me $200 a month for disposable diapers back when I was pregnant, but because I decided to go cloth, he took away that $200. :( lol!


----------



## nicholatmn

xerinx said:


> Char&Bump-x said:
> 
> 
> Hehe I have all 6 of those :lol:
> 
> I am waiting for:
> 
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 
> That's terrible Erin! Hope they reach you soon x
> 
> The 2 im waiting for are from that seller too!
> 
> 
> Ive emailed earlier asking where they are but no reply yet!!Click to expand...

I think they're all the same person :haha:

Did y'all get an e-mail with the photo of the package that was sent? I got one with one of my orders :shrug:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

She's loaded lol, I asked did she want any money for them and she just wanted them gone, I don't even know her that well, see her at babygroup every week but that's all lol.

That's shocking! Grounds for divorce I'd say ;) :rofl:


----------



## nicholatmn

Char&Bump-x said:


> She's loaded lol, I asked did she want any money for them and she just wanted them gone, I don't even know her that well, see her at babygroup every week but that's all lol.
> 
> That's shocking! Grounds for divorce I'd say ;) :rofl:

:rofl:! I just told him that, and he wasn't impressed. 

I want a loaded friend to randomly give me diapers. Send her my way please! lol


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Lol I can imagine he wasn't! 
Wouldn't it be great if we all had magical cloth fairies who dropped us the latest one on the 'wishlist'!


----------



## nicholatmn

Char&Bump-x said:


> Lol I can imagine he wasn't!
> Wouldn't it be great if we all had magical cloth fairies who dropped us the latest one on the 'wishlist'!

I know! Oh, I hope santa clause brings all the best ones this year! lol


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I know Santa is bringing me (I mean Kyla) at least one weenotion this year :lol:


----------



## nicholatmn

Char&Bump-x said:


> I know Santa is bringing me (I mean Kyla) at least one weenotion this year :lol:

The stash is getting an itti for christmas :D lol!!


----------



## Jetters

veganmum2be said:


> i cant use my stash! all to large for my wee man!
> so hes in sposies :(

oooooh you popped!!! congratulations, so happy for you, gosh I remember you being just a little bit preggo and now you've got your bubs! :hugs::hugs::hugs::cloud9:


----------



## tannembaum

Im kinda glad, i t means i can save money for them. Oh and ive asked for CnC vouchers for Christmas lol


mandarhino said:


> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> I have my eye on one or two of the new minky prints due to arrive at C&C in November.
> 
> How do you know which ones are coming??Click to expand...
> 
> C&C put some sample minky prints on their facebook page about a month ago. There is a bird one that I really, really want. However i spoke to them at the baby show today and apparently the new minky prints won't be arriving until christmas time. :nope:Click to expand...


----------



## tannembaum

Some of my stash after bringing it in off the line! What a mess!!:haha:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

tannembaum said:


> Some of my stash after bringing it in off the line! What a mess!!:haha:
> View attachment 128503

looks like my room atm
I just did laundry and feel way to tired to fold anything,
But I am never to tired for BNB


----------



## tannembaum

lol ours too!! But it is all OHs clothes....he has far too many lol


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I just went through boxes of winter clothes and all of them where from when i was pregnant so they are in one corner of my room and I am not in a mood to deal with them right now. And I have soooooo much laundry since we have no dryer cause I filled it a bit to full and I broke the thing that makes me turn oppsss.
So i did sooo much today and now Dont even want to look at clothes


----------



## rachelrhin0

I'm in the process of destashing. Sine I have done this video I have added some Kawaii diapers.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUXyaAL39rQ


----------



## Mynx

Finally got all my nappies together, apart from 1 lonely BGv3 which is in the wash :haha: 

Pic 1 - 10 Blueberry One Size
Pic 2 - 14 Totsbots v1 Easyfit/pockets and 3 Totsbots Easyfit v2
Pic 3 - 6 Wee Notions One Size
Pic 4 - 6 BumGenius v3 (1 in wash) 2 Close Parent Bamboo Pop Ins, 
1 Rumparooz, 1 Grovia, 1 Muttaquin, 4 Mini Lala
Pic 5 - 9 Ebay Cheapies 

I have 3 nappies/wraps on their way to me too so that takes my total back up to 60 lol!
 



Attached Files:







PA230055.jpg
File size: 63.4 KB
Views: 19









PA230056.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 16









PA230057.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 15









PA230058.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 16









PA230059.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Jetters

Such a gorgeous stash Mynx! Am fairly certain if I had a girl i'd have a very similar stash!


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun :) 
I've gone a bit mad with the old Totsbots, I love em lol! I've been looking at TB Bamboozles or Flexitots to use with a wrap as a night nappy, but I'm still umming and aahhing about that! 
I definately need to get some more WNOS tho, they have such a wow factor to them :D


----------



## jessabella

Mynx said:


> Finally got all my nappies together, apart from 1 lonely BGv3 which is in the wash :haha:
> 
> Pic 1 - 10 Blueberry One Size
> Pic 2 - 14 Totsbots v1 Easyfit/pockets and 3 Totsbots Easyfit v2
> Pic 3 - 6 Wee Notions One Size
> Pic 4 - 6 BumGenius v3 (1 in wash) 2 Close Parent Bamboo Pop Ins,
> 1 Rumparooz, 1 Grovia, 1 Muttaquin, 4 Mini Lala
> Pic 5 - 9 Ebay Cheapies
> 
> I have 3 nappies/wraps on their way to me too so that takes my total back up to 60 lol!

Lovely!!!

You know you dont want that black and brown leopard one (WN) so just give it to me:haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Lovely stash Mynx. I feel that same way about WNOS. Glad to see you've got six as well and are still wanting more. I might order that Hedgehog one I've been thinking about. Man this place is a bad influence on me.


----------



## Mynx

jessabella said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> Finally got all my nappies together, apart from 1 lonely BGv3 which is in the wash :haha:
> 
> Pic 1 - 10 Blueberry One Size
> Pic 2 - 14 Totsbots v1 Easyfit/pockets and 3 Totsbots Easyfit v2
> Pic 3 - 6 Wee Notions One Size
> Pic 4 - 6 BumGenius v3 (1 in wash) 2 Close Parent Bamboo Pop Ins,
> 1 Rumparooz, 1 Grovia, 1 Muttaquin, 4 Mini Lala
> Pic 5 - 9 Ebay Cheapies
> 
> I have 3 nappies/wraps on their way to me too so that takes my total back up to 60 lol!
> 
> Lovely!!!
> 
> You know you dont want that black and brown leopard one (WN) so just give it to me:haha:Click to expand...

Lol I bought that from Jetters a few weeks ago ;) It's absolutely gorgeous :cloud9:* IF* I ever sell, I'll keep you in mind hun ;)


----------



## Mynx

mandarhino said:


> Lovely stash Mynx. I feel that same way about WNOS. Glad to see you've got six as well and are still wanting more. I might order that Hedgehog one I've been thinking about. Man this place is a bad influence on me.

I agree hun, this place IS a bad influence :rofl: I was oblivious to Wee Notions till coming in here.. I would have been quite happy with my Bum Genius and my Ebay Cheapies that I started with had it not been for B n B :rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

When I started here I had Ittis and Mini Lalas as my special nappies, with BG V3s as my go to nappy. Well things have changed in the past couple of months. Tries hard to justify it on my need to switch over from aplix to poppers. :blush: 

On the upside, joining encouraged me to switch to fleece liners instead of paper ones as well as washable wipes and her nappy rash has totally cleared up as a result. I thought it was never going to clear. Plus I'm saving money as a result, or at least I would be had I not spent loads of money on new nappies. :dohh:


----------



## nicholatmn

I LOVE that stash! :)


----------



## x-li-x

Lovely stash mynx, love the muttaqin, and love the two custom wn's, the skull one is v pretty x


----------



## jessabella

Mynx said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> Finally got all my nappies together, apart from 1 lonely BGv3 which is in the wash :haha:
> 
> Pic 1 - 10 Blueberry One Size
> Pic 2 - 14 Totsbots v1 Easyfit/pockets and 3 Totsbots Easyfit v2
> Pic 3 - 6 Wee Notions One Size
> Pic 4 - 6 BumGenius v3 (1 in wash) 2 Close Parent Bamboo Pop Ins,
> 1 Rumparooz, 1 Grovia, 1 Muttaquin, 4 Mini Lala
> Pic 5 - 9 Ebay Cheapies
> 
> I have 3 nappies/wraps on their way to me too so that takes my total back up to 60 lol!
> 
> Lovely!!!
> 
> You know you dont want that black and brown leopard one (WN) so just give it to me:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I bought that from Jetters a few weeks ago ;) It's absolutely gorgeous :cloud9:* IF* I ever sell, I'll keep you in mind hun ;)Click to expand...



ohhh:flower:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Here's mine (finally have a pc!! :happydance:)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs927.snc4/74038_1682022773254_1318122853_1803292_2192289_n.jpg


----------



## nicholatmn

Char&Bump-x said:


> Here's mine (finally have a pc!! :happydance:)
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs927.snc4/74038_1682022773254_1318122853_1803292_2192289_n.jpg

OMG! I WANT your stash!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mynx

Aww lovely stash Char! Looks so colourful!


----------



## sarah0108

heres mine! not very impressive but i will be adding to it once i pay the rest of my holiday next month :rofl:

x
 



Attached Files:







DSC02055.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 33


----------



## mandarhino

Oh lovely stashes both. Full of colour. 

I am just waiting for a couple of more nappies and then I can do mine. Somehow that day never seems to come though as there's always a nappy on order.


----------



## xpinkness87x

Im waiting for all of my stash to arrive haha then i will take piccies, I dont think you would be impressed by 8 ME plain whites hahaha x


----------



## nervouspains

Wow love your stashs Char&bump and sarah! xx


----------



## ThatGirl

alfies issys

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs245.snc4/39571_10150287049300230_571405229_15593305_5528450_n.jpg

missing bedtime issy in aqua

will flash some of his other nappies x


----------



## ThatGirl

his cts missing bumble bee and choc mint balls as they in wash
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs794.snc4/67424_10150287054740230_571405229_15593408_8300008_n.jpg


----------



## nicholatmn

So here is my "final" stash since DH put me on a shopping ban for diapers (and my Mom agrees with him :wacko:). 

The stash is missing 3 diapers: 2 dappi diapers in the diaper bag and Aeri is wearing an ebay cheapie :)

Column 1 and 6: Dappi Diapers. I LOVE them :)
Column 2: My etsy.com diapers. They're handmade. I have (in order): an animal print pocket diaper, a cupcake pocket diaper, ooga booga diaper cover, ooga booga pocket diaper, and a camo frog AIO.
Column 3: Tiny Tush (Tweedle Bugs) diapers. They're all diaper covers, except the dark dark blue one, which is a pocket diaper. 
Column 4: Blueberry diapers! Those are for night time, and we have one for each day of the week. lol
Column 5: Ebay cheapies. :D


----------



## mandarhino

pretty!


----------



## tannembaum

ThatGirl said:


> alfies issys
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs245.snc4/39571_10150287049300230_571405229_15593305_5528450_n.jpg
> 
> missing bedtime issy in aqua
> 
> will flash some of his other nappies x

love them :)
I need to do an issy stash pic next week when I get my delivery. I have 7 now :blush:


----------



## mandarhino

tannembaum said:


> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> alfies issys
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs245.snc4/39571_10150287049300230_571405229_15593305_5528450_n.jpg
> 
> missing bedtime issy in aqua
> 
> will flash some of his other nappies x
> 
> love them :)
> I need to do an issy stash pic next week when I get my delivery. I have 7 now :blush:Click to expand...

I have 17 when my last 2 arrive! :blush::blush: ThatGirl - I have the Jungle Jumble one as well I love it.


----------



## tannembaum

17!!!


----------



## mummy to be

nicholatmn said:


> Char&Bump-x said:
> 
> 
> Here's mine (finally have a pc!! :happydance:)
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs927.snc4/74038_1682022773254_1318122853_1803292_2192289_n.jpg
> 
> OMG! I WANT your stash!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

O.M.G ME TOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am super super super jealous!!!!


----------



## mummy to be

Oh My Gosh ladies!!! i am in love with all your Stashes!!!!! Mine is so plain!!! :( I need to get some cute ones in there asap :)


----------



## mandarhino

tannembaum said:


> 17!!!

I know! I thought in my head it was 13 but then I added them all up. Oops.


----------



## tannembaum

Thats a lot!!! What ones do you have?


----------



## mandarhino

My name is MandaRhino and I have a problem with addiction. Though I seem to remember RetroMum saying she had 19 Issys.

In photo - 13 day Issys, 1 minky Issy, 1 night Issy. I have red hibiscus and monkey minky ones on their way to me. Picture quality rubbish as it is taken on a camera phone. It is the dog one in top corner.
 



Attached Files:







photo-33.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## tannembaum

I *love* the bird one at the bottom, I think the only way to overcome your addiction is to give it to me :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Won't be that one! I got it shipped from Australia after making a special request to Michelle. She had the Moora ladies make it up for me. It is my favourite along with the cream retro owls one. :dance:


----------



## tannembaum

Yeah I read on facebook if you send the material they can make a nappy for you. If you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost to do that?


----------



## mandarhino

I didn't send the material for that one as it was a print they already had in. They just didn't make very many of them. But the cost to get it shipped from Australia was a lot! I think it was £27 or so. 

I don't think I realised quite what it work out to be with the conversion and by that point I was already committed. But I absolutely love the print - retro birds and flowers and red and orange. All things guaranteed to tick boxes for me. Though not sure I'd order direct from Australia again given the price!

I did look into getting a custom done but the cost of fabric I liked was really expensive at the Australian shops I looked at. I suspect it would wind up working out at £30+ for a custom nappy to be sent over here.


----------



## x-li-x

great stash of issys, ive ordered quite a few from issy direct, ive got 13 now and i think 3 of them were from c&c 1 from mynx n the rest from oz, n i still have one kept back i need to pay for tomorrow. postage doesnt bother me too much, would be nice if it was cheaper but its worth it plus considering the delivery i think is quite quick so i dont mind. x


----------



## mandarhino

x-li-x said:


> great stash of issys, ive ordered quite a few from issy direct, ive got 13 now and i think 3 of them were from c&c 1 from mynx n the rest from oz, n i still have one kept back i need to pay for tomorrow. postage doesnt bother me too much, would be nice if it was cheaper but its worth it plus considering the delivery i think is quite quick so i dont mind. x

Picture please! Yes delivery was within a week. Can't fault it.


----------



## x-li-x

i will post a stash pic soon im just waiting some nappies to arrive then will get a stash pic, if in meantime i have all my issys washed il get a pic  x


----------



## tannembaum

mandarhino said:


> I didn't send the material for that one as it was a print they already had in. They just didn't make very many of them. But the cost to get it shipped from Australia was a lot! I think it was £27 or so.
> 
> I don't think I realised quite what it work out to be with the conversion and by that point I was already committed. But I absolutely love the print - retro birds and flowers and red and orange. All things guaranteed to tick boxes for me. Though not sure I'd order direct from Australia again given the price!
> 
> I did look into getting a custom done but the cost of fabric I liked was really expensive at the Australian shops I looked at. I suspect it would wind up working out at £30+ for a custom nappy to be sent over here.

Was that£27 for the nappy and postage? Or just the postage?


----------



## mandarhino

Nappy and postage. I'm not that much of an addict! Postage is $15 and the nappy is $30 which, when I paid, converted to £27 or so.


----------



## tannembaum

thats not too bad, its about the price of a WN. I'm very tempted lol....it will have to wait till next year though :)


----------



## ThatGirl

ill do a full pic when ive finished it


----------



## Hayley90

i need to do a new pic, ive got some lovely new ones!!! x


----------



## xerinx

I will do a pic later once ive done the nappy wash!!


----------



## mandarhino

mandarhino said:


> Hello, I'm new here and it is nice to see other people who understand my obsession with nappies.
> 
> Here's my stash. It is missing a new cow Issy Bear to replace the medium cow Itti that will shortly to be too small. Also have my first WNOS on order, which I am eagerly awaiting. Am in need of more ones with poppers as the aplix are too easy for her to take off. Depending on how the first WNOS fits I may have to order some others. Already have the designs picked out.

So this was my stash as of the beginning of August. Due to the bad influence of Baby & Bump this is my current stash at the end of October. :cloud9: About half of the old nappies have been sold on, the number has grown and on the positive side, I've been using reusables at night. Previously I'd been using disposables. 

The wet bag addiction was already in full force before I joined B&B. I've also made my stash much more GN. The BG V3s and Ittis have been retired for the moment but I added them to the picture to make it look more varied.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2531.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 24









IMG_2528.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mandarhino

hmm old picture didn't come up. Here's the old stash pic.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2410.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mynx

Well, even tho I took a stash pic just recently, it's changed again lol! :haha: 
Still gonna use the newest pic I have tho compared to the old one :D

Pic 1 - First ever stash pic
Pic 2 - Newest Stash pic

Nappies missing are 5 white Easyfits v2, 7 Bumhuggers and 3 Totsbots cottons. 
Nappies sold since pic are Dragonfly Mutt and Wildflowers Grovia :)
 



Attached Files:







Old Stash.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 19









PA230055.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 30


----------



## xerinx

so heres my current stash!

POCKETS/AIO

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs808.snc4/68851_1579159233553_1072823694_31656982_1298560_n.jpg

WN

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs775.snc4/67568_1579159473559_1072823694_31656983_4815208_n.jpg

ISSY

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs903.snc4/71633_1579159753566_1072823694_31656984_2900660_n.jpg

CUSHIES- MISSING GIRAFFE AND BEE

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs928.snc4/74150_1579160033573_1072823694_31656985_8078459_n.jpg

BABY BLUSH,BBOS,MLL,MUTT,TUTTO

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs919.snc4/73245_1579160193577_1072823694_31656986_752300_n.jpg

FITTEDS-

ROW 1- LLS,FF,COVERED CABOOSE,GUERILLA FLUFF,RAVEN TREE
ROW 2- HL
ROW 3- WNNL
ROW 4 - DNF
ROW 5 NIGHT NAPPIES- UDNN,WNNN, MISSING 1 FFNN, 1WNNN

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs955.snc4/74871_1579160393582_1072823694_31656987_732636_n.jpg


Sorry for the photo overload!! Couldnt be bothered to photo my wool!!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Lovely stashes ladies!


----------



## Mynx

Cor blimey Erin! That's a HUGE stash!! Got some really gorgeous nappies in there too :)


----------



## mandarhino

Lovely stashes! Erin what is the Baby Blush like? Saw a pattern I like.


----------



## xerinx

The nappies are a pretty good fit, i didnt use their inserts and just use one of mine!


----------



## mandarhino

Hmm will see if my nappy ban holds. Thought of another type is very tempting.


----------



## Lliena

Erin if you ever sell the red flower issy I sooo want first dibs on it!Its gorgeous :D


----------



## xerinx

Hehehehe i fought tooth and nail for that one!! (they do a pink one too!! pink hibiscus its called)


----------



## Lliena

Im more of a red kinda girl hehe :)


----------



## xerinx

Hehehe well i had to convice oh that the red one wasnt too girly!! I loves it!!


----------



## Lliena

Silly Duffas have one and its velcro fastening but they only post in Oz boo :(


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I have the pink hibiscus issy.. Love it!!


----------



## xerinx

Lliena said:


> Silly Duffas have one and its velcro fastening but they only post in Oz boo :(

Maybe email them and ask? xx


----------



## mandarhino

I have the red hibiscus as well and it is lovely. Picked it up preloved about a week ago, so they do come up. Now that I've got all the Issys I want (except for maybe blue citrus flowers in minky) I don't have to stalk the boards of various websites.


----------



## xpinkness87x

Im waiting on 7 ebay cheapies, custom WNOS, and CT giraffe is in the nappy bin and so is TB yellow with white circles. 

we arent full time yet, but will be soon x

https://i955.photobucket.com/albums/ae33/xgemma1987x/DSCF1645.jpg


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I need to take a new picture!
I have sold and bought some:)

I will post when I have everything!


----------



## mandarhino

I'm already thinking of taking another picture when my 3 nappies arrive. I love how colourful my stash is now. I can't believe I survived for so long with the limited colours of BGs. :haha:


----------



## dougie

my stash is growing :/
i told myself i would stop but have gone and bought an easyfit v2

my stash is on the excess for me now, i don't have enough space for them all


----------



## vixy

me too... there currently squeezed in a box from wilky's but once my new ones arrive then i have no where to put them!!!! x


----------



## vixy

updated stash... still missing 10 Ebay cheapies, 3 WN customs, 1 WN preloved that havent arrived yet ( Cant wait!!!) and 1 green Fuzzi, Ella's House Bumhugger and a few BG's in wash bucket.

At least i have some pretties now :-D
 



Attached Files:







SNV32891 - Copy.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 8









SNV32889.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I've got 7 more on order :blush: 

4 cheapies, 1 custom WN and two cushie tushies. Oops!


----------



## Hayley90

I have 4 mini la la's in the post, and a BBOS. When they arrive I WILL take a new one, as thats it for a while x


----------



## tannembaum

I currently have all my issy's in the wash so I'll take an issy pic when they're dry :)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

vixy said:


> updated stash... still missing 10 Ebay cheapies, 3 WN customs, 1 WN preloved that havent arrived yet ( Cant wait!!!) and 1 green Fuzzi, Ella's House Bumhugger and a few BG's in wash bucket.
> 
> At least i have some pretties now :-D

Ooh what is that stripey one bottom right in the second pic? It's gorgeous!!

Here's my little stash, minus four wraps (three Bambino Mio and a custom WN), all in the bucket or being used, and one WNSS that I lost the day I bought it!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/SAM_1671.jpg

Consists of cheapies, an Itti, an Issy Bear, an HH, Bambino Mios and a few WN :D


----------



## lynnikins

ohhh i can do a stash "complete" pic minus the couple of prefolds ive used but they arent pretty anyway as ive just washed all my nappys in preperation to take away for the weekend so i have them all clean and pretty ( was gonna use up the last of my sposies over the last day or so while i washed the stash but Nates bum got so sore i had to put him back in cloth i felt so bad for him )


----------



## Char&Bump-x

How did you LOSE a WNSS? :cry:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

God knows!! It's lovely aswell, I bought it off someone on here. He's already getting bumcrack in his mediums so by the time I find it it's not going to fit him! :nope:

My guess is the sofa swallowed it. It has a vendetta against me I'm sure! I lost my iPod to the armchair a few months ago :cry:


----------



## Hayley90

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/149483_450208895996_666070996_5938544_3813417_n.jpg

it looks really rubbish, there is so much missing!
THere is also...

a Burro Issy on H
3 x BBOS in the post
2 x MLL in the post
3 x BGV3 in the wash
4 x itti's in the wash
a tutto and WNOS custom for christmas...

i think that's it. :( Looks really poooo i need more! x


eta - and i have also managed to lose a HL bedbug :shrug: and another HL!


----------



## mandarhino

lovely stash Hayley.


----------



## discoclare

Hello, I'm fairly new here and here's my first pic for the stash thread. It's missing 7 ebay cheapies which will give me an excuse to do an updated one soon! But these are my first 12 nappies: 2 BGv4, 2 FB, an Itti Bitti, a Drybees, a pocketbots, 5 ebay cheapies. Have enjoyed looking at your lovely stashes for so long and now I am busy building my own!
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1698.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## xpinkness87x

I will have to do one when the washing has been done lol x


----------



## discoclare

Mr Postie arrived at lunch with the new 7! Updated stash pic sooner than I thought!
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1703.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Char&Bump-x

My stash pic needs updating already. I bought 3 fitteds, a WN wrap, a WNOS, 2 cushie tushies and four cheapies since my last pic. oops :blush:


----------



## tannembaum

My current stash :)
Just missing a pink flip outter and two flip inners.


----------



## xpinkness87x

https://i955.photobucket.com/albums/ae33/xgemma1987x/DSCF1652.jpg

3 BG v3s in the wash
3 tots bots in the wash
bee CT 

i *THINK* thats all thats in the wash


----------



## jessabella

tannembaum said:


> My current stash :)
> Just missing a pink flip outter and two flip inners.
> View attachment 135473


I love this photo..cute cute..
I was going to take another stash photo since I have 11 new nappies and 2 new wetbags since the last one...but will wait till baby Olivia arrives so she can star in the shot!!! :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Nice stashes. 

I see the Issy collection is growing Tannembaum! And you have a growing wetbag collection.


----------



## tannembaum

Thanks guys  yeah lots of issys  wish i had more but i dont really need them :-( BUT i think my two brown bb's are slowly dying (its getting so hard to get the inserts in as they stick) so i might have to replace them with issys 
i got the wet bags as i still dont have a nappy bin so i use then instead.
I think im pretty stash happy at the mo... obviously i want MORE lol but i dont really need them. Just need some night nappies now and im done


----------



## Kota

current stash minus some flips. 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs125.ash2/39595_10150113156650828_611280827_7673863_4924608_n.jpg


----------



## mandarhino

Wow Kota! How many Issys do you have now? Is that a tie dyed WNNN? I have one of those and it is lush.


----------



## Kota

um, 15. :blush: I'm missing a lizards one in that pic. 
and yep, its a WNNN, I bought a lush blue/purple tie dye wnnn as well in large but it's going to be years before it fits him its so big. :lol:


----------



## mandarhino

I have a purple/blue tie dye one as well. We must have bought them on the same day. I love them. 

I have 18 Issys now I think (13 days, 4 minky and 1 night) and I don't even live in Australia. Umm, I'm going to sell 3 days I think because I feel it is a bit wrong.


----------



## Kota

:lol: yep, i;m about to sell a couple of mine to fund some other nappies I want more! Good thing they get great resale.


----------



## xpinkness87x

Kota i am jealous of your issy stash!! I have 5 and want lots more!!


----------



## ThatGirl

some of alfies stash
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs929.snc4/74231_10150302377720230_571405229_15857268_3342968_n.jpg


----------



## vixy

awesome! but how do you reach them hehe


----------



## xpinkness87x

vixy said:


> awesome! but how do you reach them hehe

I was thinking the same thing :blush:


----------



## vixy

Kota your stash is amazinG!!! jealous!!! i think my OH would leave me hehehehe xx


----------



## ThatGirl

Not that high up lol tip toes for the high ones


----------



## Kota

vixy said:


> Kota your stash is amazinG!!! jealous!!! i think my OH would leave me hehehehe xx


My OH has a dvd collection that is 1000+ strong. If he even tries to comment on the nappies I just point at the dvd bookshelves that line our loungeroom walls! :haha:
I must admit though, even I'm starting to struggle justifying buying any new ones, and am about to cull 13 from that picture to fund a co-op I'll be in. Plus I've got some Holdens Landings on the way.... :blush: I'm going to have to start doing a 1 in/1 out.


----------



## Hayley90

Kota i love your stash!! Where are the VHC ones from? xx


----------



## tannembaum

Please keep me in mind if you sell your issys :blush:


----------



## Kota

Hayley90 said:


> Kota i love your stash!! Where are the VHC ones from? xx


Um.. Two of them are WIld child's. of them, one is a fitted I got of CNT, and the other an AI2 that I picked up 2nd hand over here, and the 3rd is a Bubba Moo. 

Word on the cloth street is that Issy will be doing a VHC soon! :dance:


----------



## Hayley90

:shock: omg. i want the issy one!! *stalks issy site*
Thankyou :) x


----------



## Kota

I'm not sure when it will be, Michelle had a few people ask her (including me) and put up some VHC fabric. (the green caterpillar one) asking if people liked that. So I'm hoping she ended up going with it and there should be some in the following few months.


----------



## Hayley90

Oooh i think i remember seeing that... Here's hoping they make a BIG batch of them, rather than just a few... or us lot over here have no chance :( You're lucky being over there!!! x


----------



## ThatGirl

alfie as a bee issy and minki monkey issy on the way :D


----------



## vixy

ThatGirl said:


> alfie as a bee issy and minki monkey issy on the way :D

teehee are these from Ebay hun ?? xx


----------



## taylors-mummy

*yaay delivery 

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i243/ms_17/9fc336a8.jpg

From C&C - 5 itti AIO's (for Brody), 2 mesh bags and an XL pumkin pants soaker for Taylor 

Brody* was well chuffed!!;

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i243/ms_17/86c1603a.jpg

Still waiting on LOADS though! Hoping next week will be mega fluffy!! 







*Okay, I was *


----------



## mandarhino

Just ordered some Pumpkin Pants longies - they are so much cheaper to order from Etsy - and the new patterns are in. However, part of that is due to the fact that they are being sent to my parents' house so I'm not paying international postage costs. Difference in postage was $10!


----------



## taylors-mummy

Mandarhino, where did you get them from? Do they deliver to uk? I want flongies ):


----------



## mandarhino

Here's her Etsy site 
https://www.etsy.com/shop/jenoahp

and if you check her facebook page it shows the new fleece prints she has in 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Pumpkin-Pants/129178857129346?ref=ts

I'm getting owl friends and blue lions flongies and I can't wait. She'll also change the colour of the trim if you want something different. 

To ship one pair of Xlarges flongies over here was £9.77 which is slightly cheaper than buying here, think they are usually £9.99 plus postage. I'm getting four pairs (buy 3 get 1 free) plus a reusable sandwich bag to try out for a total of £23.40. Comes in cheaper as it is shipping to Canada. 

I like the long ones, they will be really comfy for wearing around the house as well as at night. That and I must admit I'm intimidated by wool, don't know why. Fleece is really easy to care for.


----------



## ThatGirl

vixy said:


> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> alfie as a bee issy and minki monkey issy on the way :D
> 
> teehee are these from Ebay hun ?? xxClick to expand...

yesh


----------



## taylors-mummy

mandarhino said:


> Here's her Etsy site
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/jenoahp
> 
> and if you check her facebook page it shows the new fleece prints she has in
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Pumpkin-Pants/129178857129346?ref=ts
> 
> I'm getting owl friends and blue lions flongies and I can't wait. She'll also change the colour of the trim if you want something different.
> 
> To ship one pair of Xlarges flongies over here was £9.77 which is slightly cheaper than buying here, think they are usually £9.99 plus postage. I'm getting four pairs (buy 3 get 1 free) plus a reusable sandwich bag to try out for a total of £23.40. Comes in cheaper as it is shipping to Canada.
> 
> I like the long ones, they will be really comfy for wearing around the house as well as at night. That and I must admit I'm intimidated by wool, don't know why. Fleece is really easy to care for.

how do i order? it only lets me put one item in cart?

i love them ):


----------



## mandarhino

I think there's a buy 3 get one free option or you can just email Jenoa and she'll set up a custom listing for you. That's how I did it. Should be a contact button on left hand side to send her an email.


----------



## Hayley90

Thatgirl - you got issys on ebay :shock: where?!! how?!! I've never seen them on there! x


----------



## ThatGirl

ive had for new ones off ebay so far x auction x


----------



## vixy

ThatGirl said:


> vixy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> alfie as a bee issy and minki monkey issy on the way :D
> 
> teehee are these from Ebay hun ?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> yeshClick to expand...

I was watching them too, the bee is beautiful!!! xx


----------



## vixy

OMG i adore the Etsy stuff!!!!! Ooooo i need to stop coming on here and finding out about these places!!!!!! x


----------



## taylors-mummy

Thanks for your help Manda - think I got it sorted  Yaaay! And now I am trying hard not to buy all the other cute things on Etsy!! Uhh ohh!!


----------



## taylors-mummy

Vixy - I am dying to get some cutie patooties now from etsy (and all the other gorgeous AIO's I found!) *must restrain buying finger*

AND I am in love with all things OOGA BOOGA!!


----------



## vixy

me too!!! Ooga Booga is fabulous!! I have a couple of bits in my basket but im going to narrow it down to 1 or 2 bits. I promised i would not buy anymore nappies this year but i ordered a monster paisley WN and a Pop Bellied Pig Designs minki yesterday!!! Arrrgh i have a problem!!! x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Updated stash: Minus WNOS - 'princess in training' & 4 ebay cheapies (new prints YAY)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs947.snc4/74019_1715013998014_1318122853_1870199_1011730_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1154.snc4/149695_1715014598029_1318122853_1870203_6902618_n.jpg


----------



## mandarhino

Very nice Char. Have you done a lot of editing it down?


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I sold 20+ cheapies this week and a WNOS.
I want to buy more WN and a few more cushies/issy's/BB's


----------



## SpelmanMommy

My Stash ...so far..:blush:

we've only been in Fluff for about a week but were finally FULL TIME!! :happydance:

https://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g358/SpelmanMommy/FLUFF/Fluff1.jpg

https://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g358/SpelmanMommy/FLUFF/fluff2.jpg

https://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g358/SpelmanMommy/FLUFF/fluff3.jpg


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Lovely, especially for a weeks worth lol


----------



## SpelmanMommy

Char&Bump-x said:


> Lovely, especially for a weeks worth lol

THANKS!! :flower:


----------



## tannembaum

My newest stash :)

green pop in, orange pop in, green bg, pink flip, mll, wahm day of the dead, issy skulls, issy bees, issy cherries, issy cow, issy circles, issy roses, issy care bears, wahm skulls, bb pink spots, bb blue spots, purple itti, pink spotty itti, birds, unknown nappy,extra inserts, wet bags, just missing pink/lime spotty bb, strawberry bambooty and custard pop in.


----------



## mummy to be

Here is my stash..
We only have about 15 nappies at the moment. Still slowly building out little stash. 
Luckily for me i am expecting a boy in 11 weeks so i am starting to shop for boyish MCN's :) Woot woot More shopping for me!!!!! 

Also still looking for Daughter :) 
Unfortunately this week we havent been able to use the MCN due to the weather. It has been raining for 7 days straight here and we dont have a clothes dryer so getting the nappies dry is hard so i have stopped for a few days!! I am missing them!! Cant wait for the sunshine to come back out!!!!!!!!!!!!! :baby:
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks 21st Nov 2010 (13).jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mandarhino

Nice fluff tower Tannembaum. 

MTB - a cloths rack is essential for the UK as we have a lot of rain and most people don't have dryers. Very different from Canada where everyone I know has a dryer.


----------



## mummy to be

yeah we are thinking about getting a dryer... normally here in Central QLD we definatly wouldnt need one... but this season for some reason we have had a HEAP of rain.. it is horrible!!!


----------



## vixy

Vix and Austins growing stash. 

Quite alot missing, mainly Bg's and wraps.
 



Attached Files:







SNV33054 - Copy.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 16









SNV32891 - Copy.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 6









SNV33049c.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tannembaum

Ahhhh thought it was you who had entered the C&C comp :)

Love the monkey one :)


----------



## mandarhino

I thought about entering the comp but not sure I have enough nappies clean at the mo. Will have a think tonight. :winkwink:


----------



## Hayley90

i was too, i have a few pics on the camera that i could enter, but its nothing creative... :shrug: might as well!! x


----------



## Mynx

What comp is this ladies? On FB?


----------



## tannembaum

I thought mine was really good till the other lady put hers up....now mine look crap in comparison lol


----------



## tannembaum

yeah on C&C fb page


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun, gonna go check that out now :D 
Evie's in eco sposies atm because of her poor lil red bum (teething AND a cold make for poorly bum!) so my entire stash is clean and dry.. for a change!


----------



## vixy

wow, just looked at C+C comp lol. mine looks terrible in comparison hahaha, some awesome ones though!! XX


----------



## kate.m.

vixy said:


> Vix and Austins growing stash.
> 
> Quite alot missing, mainly Bg's and wraps.

ooh! Whats the desert camo one in the 1st pic? My cousin is in the RAf & has those colours for his uniform! Might buy 1 for his baby!


----------



## vixy

Hi Kate, sorry i dont know what make it is, its actually a wrap i bought Preloved, its really nice. I have a nice Camo one which i bought preloved of CNT which is by Funky Nappies. xx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

https://ukih.merchantrunglobal.com/ImageHosting/ViewImage.aspx?GlobalID=1003&MerchantID=1327&ImageID=16355&DisplaySize=400&ListingID=266145

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-BABY-Re-Usable-CLOTH-DIAPER-NAPPY-1-INSERT-709-/300489212684?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE&hash=item45f68d830c


----------



## vixy

:D
 



Attached Files:







Nov 2010 - Copy.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 25









SNV33092 - Copy.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lunaty

Cole in his side snap Baby Blush limited ed. "Alice in Wonderland" nappy 
I absolutely adore it!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1150.snc4/149229_459259552150_569242150_5602737_2302493_n.jpg


----------



## jessabella

^^^^ must own this nappy!! I LOVE IT


----------



## Lunaty

They will be available soon ;) Shhhhhh hahahha


----------



## Hayley90

i love it too!!!!!!! when is "soon" lunaty?! xx


----------



## Lunaty

Hayley90 said:


> i love it too!!!!!!! when is "soon" lunaty?! xx

Well you can pre-order it already (there is a Peter Pan too ;) )and it should be made within 2 days, im just waiting for another brand to announce their new product (on the 1st of Dec.) and then ill open the pre-orders for these on the NH page :thumbup:


----------



## jessabella

Ooooo you are selling these???? Ok count me in! When are they ready?? My mum is comming from aus in early feb so I can get her to bring it along!! Send me a pm!!!!
:blush:


----------



## Farie

My 1st ever Nappy Stash pic - curtesy of Nappy Heaven!! Thanks hon, you've been a star! I have plenty more dumb questions to ask tho :rofl:

https://lh5.ggpht.com/_Sp7-oq3ZKiI/TPSR1SCrkTI/AAAAAAAAEOA/stwzlt1RJC0/photo_thumb%5B10%5D.jpg?imgmax=800


**edited to add, Lunaty, love that pic of Coles nappy - so gorgeous!!**


----------



## mandarhino

Oooh pretty stash.


----------



## Lunaty

LOl Aim's,

Ill be laying aside on of them for you ;) They are sooooooo cute haha


----------



## lynnikins

im gonna do a full stash pic when we have moved as all my nappies will be clean and dry caus the boys are in eco sposies for now


----------



## nervouspains

Ooh farie love the pink damask print one xx


----------



## nervouspains

yay! iv finally got a stash pic up!
Not very big I know... Waiting on another 6 to come :D xx


----------



## Lunaty

Allright, so this is in the mean time a bit of an old photo... 
There are a few new ones that have been added and some have found new bums to love ;) but hey.. nothing new right...

Ill try and get an updated photo soon!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs411.snc4/47423_117968441590143_102866753100312_103335_6791705_n.jpg


----------



## vixy

great stash!! whats the very top left one? WN ? xx


----------



## Lunaty

vixy said:


> great stash!! whats the very top left one? WN ? xx

It's a Holden's Landing :)

Im so waiting for the un to come out today so I can actually hang all my washing up! That way i can make a new stash pic too :D


----------



## vixy

i love it, so beautiful x


----------



## SpelmanMommy

Gorgeous stash! Love the Holdens Landing!!!


----------



## tannembaum

Eek...I know in my last post I said I was stash happy (if such a thing exists :haha:) but I've sold and bought more :blush:
I now have 10 Issy's :D
New stash pic shortly :)


----------



## tannembaum




----------



## Blob

Ooooh gorgeous nappies in there :cloud9:


----------



## sarah0108

gorgeous stash's! i need a new picture soon.. mine havent really changed :nope:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

So has mine sarah. I need to get a new pic but they are never all clean cos there isnt a single sposie in my house lol


----------



## sarah0108

:lol: i need to buy more but im holding out till i pay for my new floor this week ;)
we have sposies for night time atm because i need more inserts/nappies to do full time again x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I've got enough to not wash them for a week but i get bored of them lol x


----------



## sarah0108

haha! yeah im bored of mine atm :/


----------



## Mel+Bump

Just waiting on 7 nappies to arrive then I shall be ding my first stash pic before starting cloth full time! Eeee the excitment!


----------



## Mel+Bump

BTW tannembaum, beautiful nappies :)


----------



## mandarhino

Nice nappies Tannembaum. See you've built up your Issy collection in the last couple of weeks. :)


----------



## tannembaum

Aww thanks guys 
I know! My issy collection is half of my stash! I really want more lol but im gonna hold off buying anymore till new years


----------



## Char&Bump-x

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs837.snc4/69709_1750774652008_1318122853_1940940_5313361_n.jpg

Missing: Cushie tushie angel dots
WNOS
Leopard print cheapie
Monkey cheapie
Green daisys cheapie


----------



## Lunaty

Updated Stash photo..missing BG Organic AIO & MiniLala Fleur de Lis ohh and a Issy bear on loan and my smaller nappies for Bubba no. 2 :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







PC050305.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 28









PC050304-1 (dragged).jpg
File size: 54.9 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Kota

eeeek, Lunaty Congratulations!!!


----------



## Hayley90

Lunaty, what is the blue zoo nappy in the second pic?! I want it!! xxx


----------



## Lunaty

LOl they are Baby Blush.. their currently being made for the shop :) I am picking some up tomorrow actually


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Sorry its messy.
Some jut came out of the washer:)

I think that is all of them~


----------



## Mynx

Gorgeous stashes everyone, so colourful!! 

I'm going to do a new stash pic today, I'm just waiting for a nappy load to finish. Mine looks so boring on paper lol!! It'll probably be even more boring on camera :rofl: But I'm actually pretty stash happy now :D


----------



## Rebaby

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/SSL23979.jpg

Our day nappies (25 in total)

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/SSL23980.jpg

Our night nappies, wraps, extra inserts/boosters and a pair of babylegs!


----------



## Jetters

Ahh Rebaby congrats on the pregnancy- really hope those little hearts keep beating for you, best of luck at the next scan xx


----------



## Rebaby

Thank you hun :hugs: stressed out of my mind atm waiting for the next scan but Toby is keeping me busy so hopefully the days will pass quickly! :winkwink:


----------



## Jetters

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mel+Bump

My first stash pic! :D I have 4 more on the way. I want to try these and see which I prefer before buying more. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Nappies.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Lunaty

Very cute stash !!!
I always founf it handy having many different kinds ...

My preferences always changed after a little while :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Aww congratulations Rebaby, hope all goes well at your next scan! :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

I finally finished the strip washing (and drying!) of all my nappies and I also lanolised the longies and they're now ready to go again :thumbup: 

So here is my stash in all it's clean, stripped and lanolised glory.. I have to say (dare I say it?!?!) that I'm very stash happy right now! 

Pic 1 - 7 Mini Lala, 5 BG v3, and 1 BG v4 print
Pic 2 - 4 Wee Notions One Size and 9 Blueberry One Size 
Pic 3 - 19 (!!) Totsbots Easyfit v2.. I'm actually going to buy one more as I may as well round up the number :haha:
Pic 4 - 4 Totsbots Bamboozles, 3 Totsbots Cottons, 4 Totsbots PUL wraps, 2 Motherease Rikki Wraps, 5 Totsbots Fleece Wraps
Pic 5 - 3 Pairs of Wool Longies, made by moi :happydance: 

Not pictured are 7 Ella's House Hemp Bumhuggers which I dont use anymore as the large ones dont actually seem all that generous :shrug: But they are fab night nappies so I'm keeping hold of those for the moment :D
 



Attached Files:







PC200020.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 24









PC200021.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 23









PC200022.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 24









PC200023.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 15









PC200024.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## vixy

amazing stash!!! soo beautiful!! x


----------



## Jetters

Mynx, if I had a girl I think my stash would be identical to yours- it's perfect!


----------



## sarah0108

Mynx thats gorgeous! im envious ;)

p.s. if you decide to sell the bum huggers you know where i am :lol:


----------



## Lliena

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/IMAG0533.jpg

My current stash just missing 2 medium ittis,2 bambooty day(all in wash) and 1 wnos that is an xmas present Im not allowed to open yet!

Full stash (including ones in wash/presents) contains:
8 medium ittis
2 itti tutto
3 day bambootys
3 night bambootys
7 bgv3
1 bgv4
1 ebay cheapy
1 ladybird ct
1 red hibiscus minkee issy bear
4 wn's

:D


----------



## veganmum2be

rebaby, saw your post and then your siggy. so sorry for your loss :hugs:

my stash minus a few pop ins and wonderoos.
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 47


----------



## Kota

The complete stash, minus 1x HLBB and a pair of disane shorties that are currently on his bum!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs763.ash1/165467_10150141143470828_611280827_8089352_2407666_n.jpg


----------



## Rebaby

Oh wow Kota, that is an amazing stash! Soooooo bright and beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Hayley90

:shock: Kota i want your HLs and we dont even use them :rofl:


----------



## Kota

Pretty isnt it. :smug: I'm very very stash happy!


----------



## Mynx

Awww Kota loving your avatar!! :cloud9: 

And your stash is sooooo colourful!


----------



## mandarhino

Rebaby so sorry for your loss. 

New Year's, new nappy storage system after moving away from the box on the floor that my daughter was constantly getting into. We went to Ikea today and here's my new shelf. :happydance:

Planning to do a proper stash picture soon once I pick up the 3 nappies waiting for me at work and buy the new Itti limited edition ones I have my eye on.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2623.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## discoclare

We got a couple of new nappies for Christmas plus they were all clean and dry so I have done an updated stash photo :happydance:

https://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l506/discoclare/IMGP1810.jpg

and them sitting all clean on the shelf :happydance::
https://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l506/discoclare/IMGP1814.jpg


----------



## mandarhino

Shelves are fab aren't they discoclare? My husband has even commented that he likes having the nappies in eye line due to their pretty patterns.


----------



## evewidow

ooh you all have such lovely stash's . i only just started collecting but heres my mini stash so far ..building it up slowly.


----------



## mandarhino

You're making a good start!

Current stash picture - night nappies to minky Issys, day Issys, to TB Easyfits to WNOS/WNSS, BBSS and one lonely Itti Tutto . Missing one yellow Issy night nappy which is on a sleeping baby. 

There's room for about 3 more nappies I think.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2628.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 45









IMG_2625.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 27


----------



## discoclare

^lovely stash mandarino. Yes shelves are great but the nappies are nearly filling that shelf and OH says that means we have too many :-( and I shouldn't buy anymore. Pah what does he know!


----------



## Mynx

discoclare said:


> ^lovely stash mandarino. Yes shelves are great but the nappies are nearly filling that shelf and OH says that means we have too many :-( and I shouldn't buy anymore. Pah what does he know!

LOL that's what my OH said when our nappy shelf got full up ;) I ended up getting a large wicker ottoman type thing that sits in front of our TV unit (double usage!) and filling that with nappies instead...now that's getting full up too :rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

Shelf extenders? Do such things exist?

I'll have to re-arrange my shelf if I get any more but I figure I have room to pile up my fleece soakers to make room for more nappies.


----------



## discoclare

mandarhino said:


> *Shelf extenders?* Do such things exist?
> 
> I'll have to re-arrange my shelf if I get any more but I figure I have room to pile up my fleece soakers to make room for more nappies.

Quick patent it! 

There's wall either side of the shelves unfortunately (OH cut the shelves to fit the space). So the only way is up for us (which won't work as I won't be able to reach them). Time for a supplementary storage system methinks, perhaps for night nappies, boosters etc and keep all the pretty days on the shelf.:happydance:


----------



## mandarhino

Perfectly justifiable to keep night nappies elsewhere I think. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## xerinx

My new wns that came saturday :D

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs790.ash1/168066_1674647780707_1072823694_31845554_1520756_n.jpg


----------



## Char&Bump-x

All of them?!


----------



## xerinx

Yep :D


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Wow lucky you! (or Logan)


----------



## xerinx

Hehehe also have another 3 wns on the way plus 3 preloved arrived today and another 5 preloved to arrive :shy:

I went a bit wn crazy!!


----------



## tannembaum

*love your longies! If you ever want to sell  lol*


Mynx said:


> I finally finished the strip washing (and drying!) of all my nappies and I also lanolised the longies and they're now ready to go again :thumbup:
> 
> So here is my stash in all it's clean, stripped and lanolised glory.. I have to say (dare I say it?!?!) that I'm very stash happy right now!
> 
> Pic 1 - 7 Mini Lala, 5 BG v3, and 1 BG v4 print
> Pic 2 - 4 Wee Notions One Size and 9 Blueberry One Size
> Pic 3 - 19 (!!) Totsbots Easyfit v2.. I'm actually going to buy one more as I may as well round up the number :haha:
> Pic 4 - 4 Totsbots Bamboozles, 3 Totsbots Cottons, 4 Totsbots PUL wraps, 2 Motherease Rikki Wraps, 5 Totsbots Fleece Wraps
> Pic 5 - 3 Pairs of Wool Longies, made by moi :happydance:
> 
> Not pictured are 7 Ella's House Hemp Bumhuggers which I dont use anymore as the large ones dont actually seem all that generous :shrug: But they are fab night nappies so I'm keeping hold of those for the moment :D


----------



## mandarhino

Love the black star WNOS Erin.


----------



## Mynx

tannembaum said:


> *love your longies! If you ever want to sell  lol*
> 
> 
> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> I finally finished the strip washing (and drying!) of all my nappies and I also lanolised the longies and they're now ready to go again :thumbup:
> 
> So here is my stash in all it's clean, stripped and lanolised glory.. I have to say (dare I say it?!?!) that I'm very stash happy right now!
> 
> Pic 1 - 7 Mini Lala, 5 BG v3, and 1 BG v4 print
> Pic 2 - 4 Wee Notions One Size and 9 Blueberry One Size
> Pic 3 - 19 (!!) Totsbots Easyfit v2.. I'm actually going to buy one more as I may as well round up the number :haha:
> Pic 4 - 4 Totsbots Bamboozles, 3 Totsbots Cottons, 4 Totsbots PUL wraps, 2 Motherease Rikki Wraps, 5 Totsbots Fleece Wraps
> Pic 5 - 3 Pairs of Wool Longies, made by moi :happydance:
> 
> Not pictured are 7 Ella's House Hemp Bumhuggers which I dont use anymore as the large ones dont actually seem all that generous :shrug: But they are fab night nappies so I'm keeping hold of those for the moment :DClick to expand...

Thanks hun! I wont be parting with them anytime soon ;) They are FAB for night times and are bone dry in the mornings.. love em! 
I got the wool for those from Ebay, something like £3.25 for a 50g ball and they're 100% wool. Very very soft :)


----------



## tannembaum

Well if you ever decide to go into business id buy some off of you lol


----------



## Elphaba

Gorgeous stashes evreyone! Mine is still tiny and fits on one half of the shelf under Xavier's changing table, with my spare flip inserts and fleece liners in a wicker basket that used to have the sposies in.


----------



## Hayley90

Ok... girls. I have a problem :rofl:

Here we go (missing 1 x rockmelon itti AIO, 1 x red itti boo, 2 cheapies, 3 x wraps, 4 x BB mini deluxe in white, more BGV3s, 1 x lime + choc dot CT, a WAHM skulls and 2 issy bears in the post...) my stash:

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/164788_485544735996_666070996_6425663_4055176_n.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/165751_485545660996_666070996_6425685_7997668_n.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/162942_485546110996_666070996_6425698_4929720_n.jpg


:dohh: I need to stop :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

Is your problem a lack of space?!? :rofl:

Love so many of them :D


----------



## Hayley90

Lol no I have loads of space, but little money!!! 

You like them because LOADS of them came from you :rofl: xx


----------



## mandarhino

It is nice problem no? 

I was going through a round of nappy stash size guilt last night and thinking of ones to sell on. My husband wandered in and said 'don't do that, it is your little obsession. Go with it.' Still going to sell some though to make up for the Easyfits I've been buying for her nursery nappy stash.


----------



## Rose_bud

I love this thread, my stash isn't great because baby isn't here so still in the getting different 1s to try stage. Haley90 where did you get the very hungry caterpillar nappies? They are fantastic!


----------



## Elphaba

Wow Hayley - that is impressive!!


----------



## Jetters

Bless Mr Mandarhino!!! :lol:


:rofl: @hayley... I think you may have a point :rofl:


----------



## Hayley90

:lol:

My VHC nappies are... A clothmapolitan, a WNOS, a Rosie boos and I have my eye on a HL fitted... :)


----------



## Hayley90

Oh and there's a random WAHM vhc nappy in there too...


----------



## Rose_bud

Love love love them!


----------



## vixy

some of Aussy's stash, missing quite a few though, UD, Jambots, a couple of WN, BG's and cheapies, fleece soakers and lots of wraps.

before and afte shot hehe
 



Attached Files:







SNV33699 - Copy.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 6









SNV33700 - Copy.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 8









SNV33731.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 11









SNV33049c.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lynnikins

nice stash's ladies im gonna take a pic or 2 and photoshop them together to get my stash pic as i can never have them all clean at the same time lol


----------



## Hayley90

ok, this is how obsessive I am. Im going to do "group" shots later of each brand... you cant see the prints in that picure, and i need an inventory!

I worked out the value last week, I've had to add them onto my house insurance.. Im not even joking. :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

:haha: Hayley... addiction!


----------



## Mynx

Hayley90 said:


> *ok, this is how obsessive I am. Im going to do "group" shots later of each brand*... you cant see the prints in that picure, and i need an inventory!
> 
> I worked out the value last week, I've had to add them onto my house insurance.. Im not even joking. :dohh::dohh:

LOL that's how I do my stash shots too :rofl:


----------



## veganmum2be

amazing stashes! :shock:


----------



## mandarhino

Hayley90 said:


> ok, this is how obsessive I am. Im going to do "group" shots later of each brand... you cant see the prints in that picure, and i need an inventory!
> 
> I worked out the value last week, I've had to add them onto my house insurance.. Im not even joking. :dohh::dohh:

:haha: that's hilarious.


----------



## lynnikins

ok ive just taken the first shot of my current stash its the 10clean pockets ready for use, i'll assemble all the prefolds into wraps later and hopefully get all the night nappies clean to go in one shot lol,


----------



## Kota

The beginnings of a new born stash. missing a skulls WN, a weehugger and some prefolds/wraps.


and i'm not even pregnant!!!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







CIMG4598.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Hayley90

Wow Kota... dedicated or what :lol:

xx


----------



## Lliena

Kota said:


> The beginnings of a new born stash. missing a skulls WN, a weehugger and some prefolds/wraps.
> 
> 
> and i'm not even pregnant!!!! :haha:

Aw cute nappies what brand are they? x


----------



## xerinx

:haha: I already have a newborn stash too!! :rofl:


----------



## veganmum2be

i'm keeping my smalls for 'the next one' and i'm single :rofl:


----------



## Hayley90

Another "stash-keeper" here :lol: x


----------



## Mel+Bump

LO has been in sposies past day or 2 because I got behind with the drying and washing :blush: Perfect excuse for a stash pic and sort out though. :happydance:

Im selling the bottom 2 rows though :( but its to fund other nappies so all is well.
 



Attached Files:







104_0826.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 35


----------



## pattysurveys

Here are my new Fuzzibunz!! 
Will get more diapers soon depending on how it goes with 15!

https://i54.tinypic.com/2ugfdbn.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/1608v28.jpg


----------



## fluffpuffin

oooh, lovely and colourful stash there hun :)


----------



## Elphaba

Xavier has been in disposables over the weekend as we were away from home, so finally I have been able to have all the nappies clean for a stash picture. It's just missing a second green Flip which he was wearing. I also have three more nappies coming and then that's it. Honest.

[IMG]https://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z24/sexyjacksparrow/IMAG0211.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ThatGirl

Lovely stashes


----------



## kate.m.

Elphaba said:


> Xavier has been in disposables over the weekend as we were away from home, so finally I have been able to have all the nappies clean for a stash picture. It's just missing a second green Flip which he was wearing. I also have three more nappies coming *and then that's it. Honest.*
> 
> [IMG]https://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z24/sexyjacksparrow/IMAG0211.jpg[/IMG]

^ :haha: yeah yeah, whatever!! :rofl:


----------



## Elphaba

kate.m. said:


> ^ :haha: yeah yeah, whatever!! :rofl:

Don't know what you mean :shrug::winkwink:


----------



## Kota

Lliena said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> The beginnings of a new born stash. missing a skulls WN, a weehugger and some prefolds/wraps.
> 
> 
> and i'm not even pregnant!!!! :haha:
> 
> Aw cute nappies what brand are they? xClick to expand...

erm... XS Thirsties fab fitteds. (I'm pretty sure)
They came up on a preloved site here in Oz for really cheap for the bundle and I couldn't resist! 
I did stop myself from buying another 12 in the 'small' size from the same lady though. *pats self on back* :haha:


----------



## pattysurveys

And my growing stash.... all fuzzibunz

https://i52.tinypic.com/2nu16yo.jpg


----------



## Mynx

Evie's been in sposies for the last few days because she has a terrible cold... nasty poos and calpol wees (turned 2 of my nappies black!) have meant that I've given in to the sposies till she's a little better, so a stash shot will be on it's way soon ;)


----------



## fluffpuffin

I'm doing my first stash piccie :happydance: - my stash doesn't look very exciting compared to all yours, but it mainly consists of BG V3's and pop-ins, and then the odd other brand thrown in that I bought to try, plus some fitteds and wraps. couldn't get it all in one piccie:

https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/fluffypuffin82/DSCF1038.jpg https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/fluffypuffin82/DSCF1036.jpg
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/fluffypuffin82/DSCF1043.jpg
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/fluffypuffin82/DSCF1035.jpg


----------



## Hayley90

fluff puffin, i love your stash it's all pastely!

I cant really get away with pastels on H, they are either girly or too plain... but it all looks so pretty like that!


I am determined (when i have another LO!) to go MAD stash buying, from 12 weeks. I started at 30 weeks with Harrison and my stash IS NOT up to scratch... I need to be better prepared next time! 

x


----------



## fluffpuffin

Hayley90 said:
 

> fluff puffin, i love your stash it's all pastely!
> 
> I cant really get away with pastels on H, they are either girly or too plain... but it all looks so pretty like that!
> 
> 
> I am determined (when i have another LO!) to go MAD stash buying, from 12 weeks. I started at 30 weeks with Harrison and my stash IS NOT up to scratch... I need to be better prepared next time!
> 
> x

thanks hun. I looked at it when I took the pics and suddenly realised I haven't really got many nappies in bold colours. Hehe, think I have to invest in some brighter colours next :haha: But thanks, I just feeel my stash looked a bit boring. 

I bought most of my nappies pre-loved, so built up my stash pretty quickly even though I only started when she was 5 months. I agree with you though - defo get up a stash early for the next one :thumbup:
x


----------



## Hayley90

Im glad someone agrees... im going to print your post so i can show liam "SEE im not addicted... its the right thing to do!!!!!!" *clicks checkout on C&C... £300* :rofl:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Hayley90 said:


> Im glad someone agrees... im going to print your post so i can show liam "SEE im not addicted... its the right thing to do!!!!!!" *clicks checkout on C&C... £300* :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Woohoo finally got all my preloved Mini Lalas I was waiting on so now I can do a full stash piccie :D

Pic 1 - 19 Mini Lalas :cloud9: 
Pic 2 - 20 Totsbots Easyfit v2 :D 
Pic 3 - 5 Totsbots Stretchies, 2 Custom WNOS, 5 Totsbots Fleece Wraps
Pic 4 - 2 Pairs of Fleece Longies, 3 Pairs of Wool Longies made by me :D 

I think I might have to get one more MLL tho to even it out the total to 20 lol!
 



Attached Files:







P2030016.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 39









P2030017.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 27









P2030018.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 24









P2030019.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## mandarhino

I think another MLL is essential to even out numbers Mynx. I am envious of your plum kimono ones even though we didn't get on with MLLs. 

Just a few more nappies to go before I can do a stash pic again.


----------



## Jetters

Awesome stash, Nix!!!!!! I'm super jealous! You REALLY need one more MLL though. I soooo wish they'd worked for K, I love them. x


----------



## Mynx

I may buy a Bird Cage Autumn when I have some more funds ... anyone got a preloved one they want to sell?!? :rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

Ooh birdcage autumn is my second favourite print after plum kimono. I've seen them come up on CNT quite a few times.


----------



## lucy_x

Some gorgeous stashes here girls :cloud9: I need a piccy of mine..
Iv finally decided to get some more girly prints, I was originally only going to buy neutral so i could keep for future bubs, But hell why not! i can laways sell them :lol: 

Off to wash and dry and get piccys now......


----------



## ThatGirl

alfie wanted to flash some of his stash https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs888.ash1/179658_10150379863730230_571405229_17222836_6040550_n.jpg


----------



## Hayley90

Mynx I love how yours all match together!!!
Which one is birdcage autumn?? Is that the green one? (i have one ;) 

I need to do a new one really, I've sold some and have new ones! :wacko: x


----------



## Hayley90

Double post.... :dohh:


----------



## mandarhino

the black cat one is amazing Thatgirl. My daughter would love it.


----------



## Mynx

Hayley90 said:


> Mynx I love how yours all match together!!!
> Which one is birdcage autumn?? Is that the green one? (i have one ;)
> 
> I need to do a new one really, I've sold some and have new ones! :wacko: x

Bird Cage Autumn is the white version of the green one :) But I need to wait for a couple of Ebay items to sell first before getting it so I had to pass up on it ;) I do like the green one tho, and I only have one of those (I have 2 each of the other patterns) so if you was going to sell it .... :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Aww ThatGirl, Alfie is gorgeous! As is your nappy stash.. I'm with Mandarhino, I LOVE the cat one!


----------



## mandarhino

My nappies. Somehow they seem to have multiplied while I wasn't looking. 

days - 2 BBSS, Tuttos including one which I'm still not sure I'm keeping and Issys. The minky/pul Issys are used at night.
https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy276/mandarhino/IMG_2710.jpg

WNs - WNOS, WNSS, and WNNNs
https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy276/mandarhino/IMG_2707.jpg

TB Easyfit nursery nappies as they've never had a clothy before and poppers would throw them
https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy276/mandarhino/IMG_2686.jpg

and fleece 
https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy276/mandarhino/IMAG0046.jpg


----------



## dougie

you have a beautiful stash gillian!


----------



## mommy43

mandarhino- the top row black n white is that an issy??? i love it n the second one down from that is lovely too


----------



## fluffpuffin

love your stash mandarhino - very colourful :)


----------



## mandarhino

mommy43 said:


> mandarhino- the top row black n white is that an issy??? i love it n the second one down from that is lovely too

Yes it is Black Damask Issy from C&C. The one below I ordered from Australia at great cost. I still shudder when I think about it. Didn't realise the conversion till I was committed. :wacko:


----------



## lynnikins

its the postage that stings from australia but i can get nappies 1/3 cheaper here than my friends in NZ, totsbots easyfits v2's in white are £15+ over there where we can get them for £10 and change here.


----------



## Kota

lynnikins said:


> its the postage that stings from australia but i can get nappies 1/3 cheaper here than my friends in NZ, totsbots easyfits v2's in white are £15+ over there where we can get them for £10 and change here.

Its crazy, I was looking today on the totbots aust site. for the easy fits, they're $37 each, in the UK, about £17, converted, thats about $26. so a good tenner cheaper, as long as I buy more then one, the postage works out and it becomes teh cheaper option to buy from the UK. I've got an order coming from MIllies nappies that has 3 bitti boo's in it as its cheaper to get them from her, then it is to get them from Itti themselves! and they're an Aussie company!! It's quite silly how expensive cloth can be over here. :wacko:


----------



## Hayley90

Mandarinho... I want your stash!! I have a few the same as you, seems we are another tutto/issy family here!! Love your WNs too xx


----------



## pattysurveys

Never really thought I would be so into cloth diapers hahahahah 

Here is my freshly clean stash - the one my LO is wearing right now (green FB)

https://i52.tinypic.com/nq8uic.jpg


----------



## pattysurveys

Also I wish I was in the UK....you guys have awesome stores for super cool nappies....Anybody knows a place where I can order WNN or any other personalized ones to Canada cheap?


----------



## Mynx

I'm pretty sure that Wee Notions will ship to Canada hun, might be worth checking out or contacting them on the Wee Notions website :)


----------



## mandarhino

WN does ship to Canada and with the current Canadian dollar rate against the pound, the cost should be fairly reasonable.

However, I would suggest asking if they could put a note on the package aimed at customs e.g. sample, or putting cost lower than the actual cost. I know some people have been dinged by customs and had to pay extra charges.


----------



## veganmum2be

pretty ones

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/001-5.jpg

boring ones, bg's, pop ins, and wonderoos
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/002-7.jpg

and tried to get them all in opne pic, with the flips :lol:
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/004-5.jpg


----------



## Mel+Bump

My stash :D Still a few more tweeks needed but Id say almost stash happy!
 



Attached Files:







106_0002.jpg
File size: 55.5 KB
Views: 25









106_0003.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 18









106_0005.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## 21p1eco

I LOVE your stash Mel+Bump! hope i get a girl next so it can look like that!


----------



## Elphaba

Me too! I love the cherry print easyfits but they're just a bit girly for me to want to use on Xavier.

I have the same CT wetbag as you as well!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Our full stash of cloth diapers, prefolds, contoured prefolds, and cloth wipes :D :D
 



Attached Files:







181695_10150394642280554_644830553_17119029_8275517_n.jpg
File size: 59.3 KB
Views: 42


----------



## lynnikins

i have to wash the rest of my cloth before we go now therse only half a load but oh well i'll chuck the towels in too hehe but when i do then i should have completely clean stash for a photo


----------



## mandarhino

pretty stashes!


----------



## Mother of 4

I'm just starting to buy my cloth diapers...I don't want to get too many before baby is born as I want to see which brand works best for us. This is baby number 5 for us and also our last child. I've never cloth diapered before but am very excited too this time around :) This is the start of my stash.

4 lil Joey diapers
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P2141036.jpg

2 mini deluxe blueberry diapers
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P2141038.jpg

3 XS Fuzzibunz diapers
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P2171062.jpg

1 Best Bottom diaper (cover and I have 2 inserts) It's a OS cover so I'm going to use it on my 2 year old now and then use it for my baby girl when she is born.
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P2171058.jpg

My mother is in the process of making me diapers also...I have 'til June to build my stash...I think it's looking good so far :)


----------



## 21p1eco

I love the NB nappys! cant wait to start building up a stash!


----------



## discoclare

Recent stash photo. Just missing 2 limited edition Itti's and some prefolds.
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1904.jpg
File size: 58.6 KB
Views: 43









IMGP1909.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## cookielucylou

discoclare love how you have colour organised yours :D


----------



## 21p1eco

Gorgeous stash disco clare!


----------



## raraboo

heres my stash pics, missing a couple of bumhuggers, my MF wetbags and my wraps. Plus some rumperooz in red, orange, yellow, robotonics and monster. Damn the babybots rumperooz sale! Flexitos and thirsties saved from my daughter hence the pink!! My baby boy isn't big enough for them yet so they are ready and waiting!!

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh301/sarahbailey121/Nappies/IMG_3918.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh301/sarahbailey121/Nappies/IMG_3916.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh301/sarahbailey121/Nappies/IMG_3915.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh301/sarahbailey121/Nappies/IMG_3909.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh301/sarahbailey121/Nappies/IMG_3907.jpg

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh301/sarahbailey121/Nappies/IMG_3903.jpg


----------



## Joyzerelly

twiggy56 said:


> Not got a really new one but this is most recent...although theres more as I cant fit them all in the tower :wacko:
> 
> abigails fluff tower
> 
> https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/P1020095.jpghttps://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/P1020094.jpg

Wow! where did you get that tower thing? Is it actually intended for nappies? I could really do with something like that!


----------



## Jetters

^ it's a CD/DVD tower- lots of us have them- Ikea or Argos x


----------



## Jetters

Amaaaaaazing stash, raraboo!


----------



## Aaisrie

My stash isn't very big, there are a couple more on their way but I only started clothing at the weekend!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Fluffy%20Bums/f6042fbd.jpg


----------



## Hayley90

oooh you have a pretty stash already!!! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Hayley I've taken a lot of advice about what to buy!! So far my favourite is WN, I'm practicing with my 2yr old before #2 comes along in July!!


----------



## Hayley90

Good idea :) Its good to get the absorbency up as well, before Lo arrives. Tip though - what works well on your LO now might not work as well on a tiny baby, but dont be put off if you get leaks etc. Persevere :D


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Hayley!! It's more getting used to the way the work and how to get them washed and dried, fit etc. I used to get leaks all the time in sposies with her as a tiny baby... BF poo going everywhere.... while in a wrap... it was not pretty!!


----------



## modo

Here is mine:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/DSC_0089-6.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/DSC_0090-5.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/DSC_0091-6.jpg

I also have some coming and a few in the wash :blush:


----------



## Aaisrie

I spy a VHC one! Jealous!


----------



## mandarhino

What make is the strawberry one and the dalmatian one? My mother is making a pillow for M in that dalmatian fabric. It is so cute. 

Your stash is fab Modo.


----------



## modo

Thanks :hugs:

The Dalmatian is a Raven Tree fitted from Millie's Nappies. The VHC on top is a Baby Blush and the one in the third row is from Designer Bums :)


----------



## mandarhino

Oh Raven Tree. I have heard good things about them.


----------



## fluffpuffin

gorgeous stash modo :)


----------



## celine

Baby girl's stash begins <3 I bought 17 preloved off a friend and they were mostly BGv3's so Ive only shown the pink ones here as the yellow/greens/oranges etc are in my sons room being used. 
So the left column is the preloved purple rumperrooz, then 2BG and 2 Blueberries
The rest all arrived from c&c yesterday mostly bambooties & totsbots stretchies with 2 wraps :) :happydance:

Im so nervous about use on a nb as well, my son was a wee baby 6lbs so im prepping for another wee baby :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC06925.jpg
File size: 56.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Mynx

Lovely stashes everyone!


----------



## Hayley90

I love seeing newborn stashes... i remember when Harrisons blueberry mini deluxes arrived!! :cloud9:


----------



## Aaisrie

My stash is growing!!
Saraya with part of the freshly washed stash before mama could put them on the rack!
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Fluffy%20Bums/IMG_0842.jpg

Missing 6 WNs, 3 Issys, a bambooty & a clothmopolitan [as well as 15 bamboozles!]
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Fluffy%20Bums/IMG_0844.jpg


----------



## Hayley90

Looook! New nappy storage!! (i cant find the storage thread :shrug:)
 



Attached Files:







Picture 154.png
File size: 331.3 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Mynx

Wow looks like something you'd find in a nappy shop! Great storage hun :thumbup:


----------



## Hayley90

Tiny issue... I only put it up yesterday, and i've ran out of room. I have 8 nappies with nowhere to live :rofl:


----------



## flubdub

Hayley90 said:


> Looook! New nappy storage!! (i cant find the storage thread :shrug:)

Oooh so lovely and neat!


----------



## jessabella

Hayley90 said:


> Tiny issue... I only put it up yesterday, and i've ran out of room. I have 8 nappies with nowhere to live :rofl:

plenty of room at my place:haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

WOW! Looks awesome...I can't wait to join you all in here!!


----------



## Blob

Ooooh looks awesome I have mine in a basket now as I'm too lazy :blush:


----------



## JellyBeann

Believe it or not, I just started my stash today! I have 48 minkys, 6 swaddlebees wraps, 2 minky wraps, 12 Motherease BTP, 7 mummies'n'monkeys, 10 towel liners, 10 fleece liners and a pack of flushable liners! ​ 
:happydance:​ 
Here's my stash...​ 
Before I sorted it all:
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn258/Hippy_Gemi/DSCF1322.jpg​ 
the XS
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn258/Hippy_Gemi/DSCF1325.jpg​ 
the rest of the XS
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn258/Hippy_Gemi/DSCF1326.jpg​ 
Small
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn258/Hippy_Gemi/DSCF1330.jpg​ 
The mummies 'n' monkeys:
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn258/Hippy_Gemi/DSCF1332.jpg​ 
Swaddlebeeshttps://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn258/Hippy_Gemi/DSCF1329.jpg​ 
Minky Wraps:
Lilac
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn258/Hippy_Gemi/DSCF1328.jpg​ 
Striped
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn258/Hippy_Gemi/DSCF1327.jpg​ 
Group shots:
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn258/Hippy_Gemi/DSCF1331.jpg
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn258/Hippy_Gemi/DSCF1333.jpg


I pushed them in so hard that the back fell off the unit...Oops!​


----------



## jessabella

heres an updated photo of my stash!!:coffee:still waiting on a few to arrive!!
 



Attached Files:







updated stash.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 50


----------



## vhal_x

jessabella said:


> heres an updated photo of my stash!!:coffee:still waiting on a few to arrive!!

how much would you sell the blue puppy one at the bottom for if you're willing to? x


----------



## jessabella

It's only a wrap! So probably £5


----------



## mandarhino

I love this weather. I forgot what it was like to have nappies dry quickly instead of over 2-3 days.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0116.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## mommy43

https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/DSCF0364.jpg
isabel in her vhc WN
https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/DSCF0365.jpg
my wn stash minus a sorbet mummys little cucake, sorbet geisha,pink & green paisley,white with hearts n the one shes wearing above


----------



## jessabella

mommy43 said:


> https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/DSCF0364.jpg
> isabel in her vhc WN
> https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/monny43/DSCF0365.jpg
> my wn stash minus a sorbet mummys little cucake, sorbet geisha,pink & green paisley,white with hearts n the one shes wearing above

woiooooooooooooooooo I think you need to dstash some of those WN off to me! :haha:


----------



## jessabella

here is my wn stash shot..minus about 3 nappies..that I have recieved since the photo was taken..and 3 that are on the way now!
 



Attached Files:







wn paint.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 31


----------



## mommy43

you have a noahs ark too isnt the embroidery on it amazing
i love the cherries 
the inner in izzys vhc is a really gorgeous purple i think my next will be that colour or maybe cow print hmmmm :)


----------



## jessabella

yes I love love the noah's ark one..everyone at church was admiring it today..oh and on the way to church we stopped into starbucks, we were stopped by a mad rush of americans who had to see her cupcake WN..it was so funny..they keep saying... 'hey such and such..look at this baby with a cupcake on her booty' :haha:
ohh is the inside of the VHC like the gelato purple colour? I love love love love that colour..I had to send back my pink gelato one with teh monkey but thinking of customising another one just like it except wit hthe purple gelato!


----------



## mommy43

gelato purple yep thats it really deep purple 
the vhc has just come back from WN i brought it preloved (dosent look like its been worn though) the poppers kept coming unsnapped i thought it was izzy chubby belly at first but it was the snaps (probabbly why its not had much wear) anyways i emailed them n they very kindly replaced the snaps for me 
why did u have to send yours back?


----------



## jessabella

Thats interesting because I bought the owl WN preloved and the popper keep comming undone..and it annoys me ..but its not that big of a deal..only one of them keeps comming open..
I had to send it back because the they wrote the wording over the two fabrics and it was so hard to read..I mean fair enough I didnt specify where to write it but surely they would know that this wasnt the WN quality I was used to! here is a photo of it before I sent it back...( I love the monkey though :blush:)

however kept the cheeries one of course!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







customs.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 29


----------



## mommy43

ooo i see what you mean it is hard to read id of thought they'd suggested that before it was made tbh surely making it u could see thats what happen:shrug:
n poppers coming unsnapped it was annoying when she was less mobile i just did it back up all the time, but now shes walking n climbing it meant she'd end up with whole of one side undone not good with poo explosions n a runaway baby:nope:
email WN n ask them to sort it for u im sure they will


----------



## jessabella

IM not too fussed ..and well considering they have fixed one problem I think Im a little embarrassed to ask for something again so soon! hahah..besides its only on the one popper on the bottom and I think she wont be using that popper after next week anyway! :thumbsup:


----------



## tannembaum

Pud's stash so far :blush:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Such a cute little stash ^^^^


----------



## evewidow

current stash minus 1 cherrylicious easyfit and 2 more cheapies.

https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r105/claire_d_spencer/IMG_4346.jpg


----------



## Rebaby

That's a very pretty stash :D

Here's ours, taken last night:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/SSL25164.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/SSL25163.jpg

Toby had a bare bum at the time :haha:

It's still missing 3 though- an owly WNOS which was in my changing bag downstairs at the time :roll: plus a zebra BBOS and Pop-in which arrived this morning. We are also awaiting 2 more nappies and a wrap in the fluff post :D


----------



## amandag

https://community.babycentre.co.uk/photos/a_gill/5832295

Had to show off mine - this is just the pretties - we have about another 8 boring plain ones!! :haha:


----------



## amandag

amandag said:


> https://community.babycentre.co.uk/photos/a_gill/5832295
> 
> Had to show off mine - this is just the pretties - we have about another 8 boring plain ones!! :haha:

aahh its not showing!! :dohh:


----------



## mandarhino

My current stash minus 12 Easyfits that I use as my nursery nappies and a Dunk n Fluff nappy + Blueberry coverall in owl prints, which she was wearing at the time:blush:

This doesn't include the ones I'm planning to sell. Yes I have way too many nappies. :dohh:

From left to right, top to bottom - 
Bright Star Baby, Rosie Boo (x2), WNOS (x2)
Tutto (x4), Issy Bear
Tutto (x5), Issy Bear
Dunk n Fluff (x3), Thirsties wrap, Dunk n Fluff wrap (x2), Zookies wrap
Dunk n Fluff (x5), 
WNNN (x4)
Issy Bear (x2) used as night nappies and another WNNN
and a rainbow and mushroom WNSS 

https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy276/mandarhino/stash%20picture/IMAG0156.jpg


----------



## Hayley90

mandarhino, not only do we have a lot of the same nappies, but you have always had the best nappy stash i have ever seen. 

Ever. 

:shock: x


----------



## mandarhino

Well I can't say I've saved any money using cloth thus far but her bum has always looked pretty. :)


----------



## Hayley90

:lol: im the same!!! I just wish i had a girl baby, then i could buy every single nappy i have ever wanted, with no gender worries..... !


----------



## kawaiigirl

mandarhino said:


> My current stash minus 12 Easyfits that I use as my nursery nappies and a Dunk n Fluff nappy + Blueberry coverall in owl prints, which she was wearing at the time:blush:
> 
> This doesn't include the ones I'm planning to sell. Yes I have way too many nappies. :dohh:
> 
> From left to right, top to bottom -
> Bright Star Baby, Rosie Boo (x2), WNOS (x2)
> Tutto (x4), Issy Bear
> Tutto (x5), Issy Bear
> Dunk n Fluff (x3), Thirsties wrap, Dunk n Fluff wrap (x2), Zookies wrap
> Dunk n Fluff (x5),
> WNNN (x4)
> Issy Bear (x2) used as night nappies and another WNNN
> and a rainbow and mushroom WNSS
> 
> https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy276/mandarhino/stash%20picture/IMAG0156.jpg

So jealous!!!:growlmad:

So many gorgeous nappies, you have great taste, loving all the owl prints :happydance:


----------



## tannembaum

Have you lost Your issy love too :(


----------



## mandarhino

tannembaum said:


> Have you lost Your issy love too :(

Yep. I find them too bulky now and have wicking issues with the cotton ones.


----------



## Kota

Missing some flips, a HLBB, a Disena soaker (both currently on bum) 2x WC AI2 in Smurf and Phoenix designs, a HL AI2 in VHC, a DnF AI2 and a BG. 

Fitteds:
https://img805.imageshack.us/img805/7522/dsc4640b.jpg
Wraps:
https://img843.imageshack.us/img843/4354/dsc4644.jpg
Wool:
https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/5522/dsc4645x.jpg
Issys:
https://img842.imageshack.us/img842/7537/dsc4648y.jpg
Night Nappies:
https://img571.imageshack.us/img571/1494/dsc4653p.jpg
Ai2'w/pockets, fronts:
https://img819.imageshack.us/img819/9128/dsc4656.jpg
AI2's/Pockets - backs:
https://img715.imageshack.us/img715/6585/dsc4658w.jpg
Everything: 
https://img846.imageshack.us/img846/8673/dsc4661.jpg
https://img62.imageshack.us/img62/5449/dsc4664.jpg
Fluff Tower: 
https://img21.imageshack.us/img21/3120/dsc4666j.jpg


----------



## fluffpuffin

Kota, your stash is amazing :)


----------



## Kota

Thank you, :)

I keep telling myself I'm stash happy... and then I see something else I can't resist. :lol:


----------



## fluffpuffin

:haha: I know that feeling.


----------



## Kota

and can't forget the NB stash....

for a baby not yet concieved! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_4670.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

here's ours so far
 



Attached Files:







June 15, 2011 006.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 15









june 15, 2011a 001.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 9









2, 2011 012.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hayley90

Here is ours... minus 6 or 7 ittis, 1 WNSS and about 10 BGV3s :)

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/334.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/335.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/333.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/331.jpg


----------



## mandarhino

Fantastic stashes both. 

Hayley - that Itti collection!


----------



## fluffpuffin

Wow hayley that is a gorgeous stash, so colourful.


----------



## Hayley90

:lol: I have and always will be an itti addict! x


----------



## mommy43

kota- love the cat in the hat one :)


----------



## Rmar

I used prefolds for the last 23 hours to get a photo of my stash.

Top row:
2xBumGenius
1xCushie Tushie Couture
1xItti Bitti Tutto
1x BumCheeks (hungary caterpillar)

2nd from top row:
5xBaby Beehinds petites

3rd from top row:
5x Baby Beehinds Petites

Bottom row:
10xCheekyMunky (ebay cheapies)

Floor:
2xCottage Kids (bought at a market)

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/105757b8.jpg

I have 10 more ebay cheapies coming in the mail.

I stack them on a shoe rack lined with that sticky book cover stuff but I am looking for some shelves to stack them on.

I love looking at everyones stashes. So pretty.


----------



## mandarhino

Pretty! Like the display unit.


----------



## SammieGrace

Ok, so I have been doing baby Cullen's laundry and figured I should take some stash pics now while I don't have a baby using these diaps! I am planning to start using cloth as soon as baby will fit in these. I am thinking that if the advertised weight range is right that as long as he is full term and not tiny, I should be able to use they straight off. What do you think?

Photo 1 is size small covers (Thirsties and Bummis, Flip), since my MIL gave me all of her prefolds from back in the day, when my BIL was in diapers (he is 28 now, lol). These covers say that they start at between 6 and 9lbs.

Photo 2 are AIO Bumkins size small, which are supposed to be 6-12 lbs. 

Photos 3-5 are homemade pockets BTP that I got from a local WAHM when I got pregnant the first time, plus a happy hienys puppy print thrown in. Now they are all clean and ready to go!
 



Attached Files:







bummis.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 4









bumkins.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 5









pockets 1.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 5









pockets 2.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 6









pockets 3.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SammieGrace

Oh, and here are some closer shots of some of the patterned ones so that you all can see what they really look like! 

What do you think? Is this a good stash for my boy to start with? I am hoping these will get us through until potty training, provided that these pockets fit him decently. Knowing more about nappies than I did when I bought these, it might have been wise to wait and see, but oh well...
 



Attached Files:







peanuts.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2









owls.jpg
File size: 110.4 KB
Views: 2









jungle.jpg
File size: 92.9 KB
Views: 3









black frogs.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 1









water frogs.jpg
File size: 83.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kawaiigirl

Hayley90 said:


> :lol: I have and always will be an itti addict! x

Hayley90 I've only recently tried Ittis and I'm in love!! Dunno why I waited so long to try them!! Now I want more!!!! Great stash by the way


----------



## mandarhino

Hmm 1.5 months later and I have to do another stash picture as it has changed so much again. I've sold a lot of nappies recently. 

Pockets - The Easyfits are only used for nursery / Grandparental visits. Missing a rainbow striped WNSS that has hidden under the pram. 

https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy276/mandarhino/stuff/IMG_3237.jpg

And fitteds & wraps. Using the Bamboozles at night.

https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy276/mandarhino/stuff/IMG_3242.jpg


----------



## tannembaum

Thought I'd share Pudding's stash :dance:

I have loads of muslins to use but I just need a few smaller wraps and then I think I'm done :thumbup:


----------



## loulougirly

I first saw this thread months ago and now have a stash of my own to show! :happydance:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v518/dyinglight/d709b2f5.jpg

Have another love heart and red star too. Then a tiger and zebra minkee on their way as well. Can't wait to start using them!


----------



## Hayley90

I have that giraffe wetbag :D Lovely little stash, i love when they are all shiny new and fluffy! x


----------



## jen1604

Awww lovely baba and boo stash :D We have a couple of baba and boos that haven't been released yet and I keep worrying about putting any pictures up of LO in them incase I'm not meant to! They're great nappies, you'll love them :flower:


----------



## jen1604

SammieGrace said:


> Oh, and here are some closer shots of some of the patterned ones so that you all can see what they really look like!
> 
> What do you think? Is this a good stash for my boy to start with? I am hoping these will get us through until potty training, provided that these pockets fit him decently. Knowing more about nappies than I did when I bought these, it might have been wise to wait and see, but oh well...

I love that third one! Xx


----------



## Rmar

Wow, I have pretty much all of those patterns but on ebay cheapie nappies. I didn't realise they had based them on an actual brand of nappies. Nice stash.


----------



## loulougirly

jen1604 said:


> Awww lovely baba and boo stash :D We have a couple of baba and boos that haven't been released yet and I keep worrying about putting any pictures up of LO in them incase I'm not meant to! They're great nappies, you'll love them :flower:

:o I wanna see! I won't tell Eve! :ninja:


----------



## princess_bump

loulou - what a gorgeous stash :D the baba boo's are gorgeous, would you all recommend them?

think i'll add mine so far if that's ok :blush: - still waiting on a c&c's order too :yipee: i went through them yesterday and now my list of what she 'needs' is longer my the list of what she has :blush::lol:


----------



## minime11

love these pics lol :)


----------



## jen1604

loulougirly said:


> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> Awww lovely baba and boo stash :D We have a couple of baba and boos that haven't been released yet and I keep worrying about putting any pictures up of LO in them incase I'm not meant to! They're great nappies, you'll love them :flower:
> 
> :o I wanna see! I won't tell Eve! :ninja:Click to expand...

:rofl: they are going to be trialled by various babies that get our trial kits anyway so I'll try and get some pictures xx


----------



## loulougirly

princess_bump said:


> loulou - what a gorgeous stash :D the baba boo's are gorgeous, would you all recommend them?

I haven't tried them yet but have read nothing but good reviews of the series 2 lot and for us it was an affordable way to get a pocket nappy stash :)


----------



## tannembaum

Thought I'd update puddings stash pic :)



Small sio itti, small aio itti x2, small aio BG x3
Teenyfit x7 :blush:
Small bambooty, xs BG, lil joeys x4

XS fitted mutt, xs fitted oww, TB bamboozle size 1, size 1 universal gen-y, XS gen-y
XS modern baby wrap, XS thirsties wrap x2, newborn wollies and matching hat <3
LOADS of prefolds and boosters.

Do you think I'll need anything else??


----------



## Hayley90

tannembaum :rofl: as IF you'd need anything else :rofl: love it allll :D x


----------



## princess_bump

Hope you don't mind me 'bumping' this, i can finally add Roo's stash thus far! Currently waiting on custom WN's and HL's and still have a list of what she 'needs', but anyhoo, think we finally have the start of a stash for our 2nd baby girl :cloud9:

https://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo342/princess_bump/Roo/RoosStash275.jpg

Note our lovely baba boo from jen :cloud9:


----------



## tannembaum

Love it! So pretty and girly!


----------



## teal

Love it princess_bump! xx


----------



## Blah11

here's the start of my mini stash

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0086.jpg

still got a huge list of ones i need and i have 2 small fuzzibunz en route :D

5 itti SIOs, 2 BBs, 2 teenyfits and 3 tuttos :shrug:


----------



## princess_bump

Gorgeous blahh, it's lovely seeing the new stashes developing for the bubbas that are growing :D


----------



## jen1604

Carly that stash is amazing :cloud9:

And loving all the Ittis Blah :)


----------



## Hayley90

Yaaaay Blah, love all yours so far! x


----------



## Rebaby

Toby stash:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/SSL25861.jpg

Squishy stash (need more!):

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/SSL26343.jpg

:D


----------



## princess_bump

Fantastic stashes rebaby :D


----------



## Blah11

wowee toby has loads :shock:


----------



## Blah11

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0113.jpg

Stash update, got 3 more fuzzi bunz on the way but Wtf, how huge for size small? Also waiting on 2 bg newborn in the post.


----------



## mandarhino

Oh nice! Yes small fuzzibunz really big. I've got one tucked away.


----------



## mumanddad

hello ladies, 

no pictures here but can you give me advice where i can buy these from?? 

i am interested in using them when the baby comes along x


----------



## NDH

My first stash shot :)

Waiting on one more Bambooty trains to arrive, and I have plans to double it by the time the baby gets here (mostly with new ones as these are all preloved). But I love looking at them - they're so colourful and pretty! :cloud9: Can't wait til there's a tiny bottom around here to put them on.
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Thumper

mumanddad said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> no pictures here but can you give me advice where i can buy these from??
> 
> i am interested in using them when the baby comes along x

Hi. Have a look atsome of the other posts in NP. You can get them from loads of places online, or pre-loved from forums such as this one :)


----------



## princess_bump

aawww blahh! loving the little boy stash :D coming along nicely :D
NDH - soooo cute!! wont be long till there is a lovely little bum in them :cloud9:

mumanddad - try https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/ - i found this a brilliant place to start :D


----------



## loulougirly

Prewashed my girls stash today cutest line of washing ever!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v518/dyinglight/6d532c91.jpg


----------



## Thumper

Awwww that's awesome! I love hanging my fluff out.


----------



## princess_bump

loulougirly - thats fantastic :D can't wait to start pre-washing mine :D


----------



## Kassy

I'm planning on having a fluffy bum baby and here is my collection so far. I absolutely love the camo print and zoo animal ones.​
 



Attached Files:







nappies.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 29


----------



## jen1604

Gorgeous Kassy :thumbup:


----------



## princess_bump

So so cute kassy!


----------



## Rmar

DD has been out of nappies for a couple of days so I had a chance to wash everything.
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/6785b8e9.jpg
10xBabyBeehind petites mediums
1xCushie Tushie
1xItti Bitti Tutto
2xCottage kids medium
1xBum Cheeks
2xBumGenium AIO
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/7743ac45.jpg
20x Ebay cheapies. Half from China, half from Australia
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/e7ffd622.jpg
12xUnbleached cotton Prefolds
1xIish Fly prefold
3xThirsties small covers
1xWipes wetbag
1xItti Bitti wetbag
1xPlanet wise wetbag
1xBabybeehinds wetbag
1x Babybeehinds night nappy
2xCottage Kids boosters
1xFelted Disana cover (mum put it through the washing machine)
Missing:1x Felted Disana overalls (DH put through the washing machine)

And now the whole lot together:
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/efbe4162.jpg

Favourites: BabyBeehind (night nappy and petites). I love side snapping as it fits DD really well.

Close contender:Bum Cheeks. Made for chunky thighs and fits really well. Incredibly cute with The Hungry Caterpillar on the back.

Least favourite: Cushie Tushie. Nice looking but leaves marks on DD's skin and doesn't fit her quite right.

Best for Dad/grandparents/babysitter: Ebay Cheapies. Most like a disposable and easy for DH to put back together after the wash. Plus I don't care if my mum accidently puts the outside through the dryer (happened before) because it is cheap to replace.


----------



## LockandKey

which brands would you ladies say are top? I'm wanting to buy some for DD. DH asked me what I wanted for my birthday and I said I wanted some cloth diapers for her


----------



## 21p1eco

bumgenius is very popular, probably top. tots bots are great but im not sure if you can get them outside the uk.


----------



## LockandKey

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMG_0155.jpg

Here's mine, I just started about 2 days ago, so I don't have an amazing collection like many of you do. I am having some custom made with prints, and hoping to get them by the end of next month

7 FuzziBunz pocket style
6 Bum Genius pocket style
1 Bum Genius AIO style


----------



## jen1604

Great start LockandKey :thumbup:


----------



## princess_bump

Fantastic LockandKey - i love seeing them all hung up like that :cloud9:


----------



## Rebaby

Here we are...

Rudy's stash:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/SSL27566.jpg

Shared stash:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/SSL27567.jpg

Toby's stash (which we won't be adding to as he's starting to PT! :cry:):

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/SSL27568.jpg


----------



## princess_bump

oh gorgeous Rebaby!

here's Roo's finished stash ready for her arrival! (minus a special WN's that should be due any day, along with my littlest baby girl :lol:)

https://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo342/princess_bump/Roo/100_2709.jpg


----------



## Thumper

I have such stash envy!
PB- what a fantastic girly stash :)


----------



## tannembaum

Such pretty nappies. 
I'll have to unpack Puddings hospital bag and take a pic when my (Pudding's) Christmas teenyfits come next week :)


----------



## jen1604

Carly your stash is gorgeous- so jealous!! Xxxx


----------



## Hayley90

eee pretty stashes everyone!!

i should probably try and take a new one.... hmm... x


----------



## princess_bump

Hayley90 said:


> eee pretty stashes everyone!!
> 
> i should probably try and take a new one.... hmm... x

dooooooooooo it :lol:


----------



## 21p1eco

Great stash! we have a lot of the same ones. jealous of the cherry WN, i want one! I will get around to taking a NB stash pic soon too.


----------



## buttonnose82

bets on how many photo's hayley will need too take too fit all the nappies in hehe

Roo's statsh is so pretty & girlie, I love it :cloud9:


----------



## Hayley90

:lol: I will have to do it in batches, as there are always loads in the wash :lol: 

I'll take the first half tonight!!! :rofl: x


----------



## princess_bump

thank you hon :D butternnose, i'm saying at least 6 :lol:


----------



## buttonnose82

I'd be impressed it they are all laid out and she can get them all in 6 lol hayley is the queen of nappies! lol


----------



## Hayley90

:rofl: 6!!!

the ittis will be the problem, i only have ittis, issys, BGv3s and a few WN now - it wont be THAT difficult ;) if you want close ups then it'll be 4 or 5 though :lol: 

my ikea bookcase is double-stacked though, i need to sell some dvds :rofl: x


----------



## princess_bump

i was thinking 6 in the bookcase :haha: hayley, you are the nappy queen!!


----------



## Hayley90

:blush: i cant help it :rofl:

you should see it, all colourful and pretty... and itti keep releasing new prints... issys keep coming up for sale... i cant stop :rofl:


----------



## Hayley90

i think i have about 15 issys now. :shock:


----------



## buttonnose82

I love how soft itti's are but they just don't work for us, the rise is way too low on my skinny boy and he isn't even that tall! and the tutto's, I hate the baggy bum :(


----------



## Hayley90

ahhh, we looovez da ittis ;)

H is tall and skinny, so they fit him WAY better than everything else. Blueberrys just gaped, flips were AWFUL and any form of fitted make him cry. Itti's have worked from newborn for us (we had such a giant baby :rofl:) 

tuttos are marvellous, but its SOOOO annoying washing each every bloody insert, and unsnapping and snapping... i love it when i have time to make them all nice and colour co-ordinated, but its just so time consuming!x


----------



## buttonnose82

I still have a tutto if you wanna take it off my hands lol


----------



## Hayley90

you're kidding right :rofl: see my stash pic later, then try and sell me another tutto :rofl:


(how much are you asking for?)


----------



## buttonnose82

make me an offer .... it's a tutto spectra, only used twice as just don't like the fit


----------



## cheese lover

I have a few more diapers coming (AMP's) and then I'll have to take a pic. I've never taken a stash pic. I'd almost be afraid to. Afraid that DH would see it and realize just how much money I've spent on pretty diapers! :blush: 

BTW, another itti lover here!


----------



## tannembaum

Thought I'd share Elsie and Puddings stash (even though most of puddings stash is in her hospital bag in the car) as Elsie has been in sposies the past few days as I've been in and out of hospital. Whoop for a full stash pic :thumbup:




Top Shelf - 
First row -Elsie's woolies x3, Elsie's longies x2, Elsie's pumpkin pants x2
Second row - Pudding's itti's x3, Pudding's BGs x3
Third row - Pudding's bambooty, fitted mutt, fitted oww, bamboozle and wraps.
Fourth row - wet bag FULL of fleece liners, Pudding's woolies and pre folds.

Bottom shelf is all Elsie's -
First row - TBx2, issy x2, pop in x2, cheapie, BG
Second row - TB, itti x6, bambooty, BBOS
Third row - TB, flip, G nappy, fitted mutt x2, bamboozle x3
Fourth row - gen y x7 :blush:, loads of inserts and prefolds.


----------



## Lliena

Woah mega stash :D


----------



## tannembaum

LOL it's missing 14 of Pudding's nappies too :blush:





And I have two issy's and a BBSS on the way :haha:


----------



## Thumper

Holy potatoes! That's some stash :)


----------



## tannembaum

:blush:
I didn't think there were that many lol


----------



## Hayley90

ok, this isnt up to date. this was a couple of months ago, and i dont think ive posted it in this thread... 

i have about 10 more ittis since this. and 3 or so more issys. theres another BBOS and a bambooty too, but they are being sold as they were part of a bundle...

everything; roughly:



ittis;



and a standard wash at the end of the week!!


----------



## tannembaum

Now thats a stash!! Or is it a shop?? :haha:

At least my 50+ is for two LOs lol!!







_I'm quite jealous Hayley_


----------



## Hayley90

:blush: thing is, i do actually use them all... i regularly have empty shelves!!

That is for one kiddo... and a stack of ltd smalls that are for no.2 :) I have hit the 90+ mark again :dohh:


----------



## sleeping bubs

omg I am so jealous I am having to convince oh to let me by more by selling the nappies that don't wk 

So I can buy more bamboo ll and a couple Geni-y wraps that I want to try out


----------



## fluffpuffin

amazing stash Hayley :) I love how you sort everything by colour.


----------



## Hayley90

im a bit too OCD about it tbh :lol: if its not arranges by colour, then i put them on the shelves according to a) pattern or plain b)size order c) ones with missing inserts and i work from the end! 

:dohh:


----------



## peanut08

This is my starter stash, still quite small and its being worked on right now :haha:

So from the bottom up we have..


4 bambinomio pre folds
2 LL Bamboo nappies
1 GEN Y Wrap 
1 blue check nature babies wrap

Next shelf..

3 BG v3 's
1 Baba&Boo
Large pile of LL Fleece liners

Next shelf..

Ebay cheapies 2 Bamboo AIO 
3 Close to parent pop in's
some liners 

In the wash are 
2 Smartipants 
1 Lime itti

In the post 
2 purple pocket nappies, ebay cheapies 
1 blue spotty AIO ebay cheapie 
2 Blue Minky bamboo Pockets ebay 
10 micro fleece liners once again ebay 

Thats all for now but i have another 3 shelves free :haha:


----------



## Hayley90

Issy Bear stash...


----------



## Blah11

wow i cant wait til you sell your stash :rofl: is that mean?!


----------



## Hayley90

you'll be waiting a long time, i wont be selling any ;)

i added up how much these would have cost to buy new earlier, heart attack is an understatement.


----------



## princess_bump

oh hayley they are lovely!! i've only ever since one or two in millies nappies and c&c's, where do you source such loveliness?? :lol:


----------



## tannembaum

Oh I miss my issy stash, wish I'd saved them for pudding now :(


----------



## Hayley90

I've collected them since the beginning of using cloth!! Took me 18 months and i have 20 exactly (sold the spare cow yesterday!) 

I tend to get them all used, ive only bought 2 of those new - watermelons, and fishes directly from Aus! . The rest have been pre-loved from Cloth Bum Mums. I also bought loads from Rach24 (i think thats her UN), Jac and Pink Flowers when they sold up - im a hawk when people destash :rofl:

x


----------



## punk_chick

OMG I have such stash envy :blush: I need to get OH's bank card out and get him to take me shopping for some more :winkwink:


----------



## modo

Beany's stash:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/de2434b1.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/42f84fb5.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/c13e4cb4.jpg


----------



## princess_bump

:rofl: at hawk hayley, love it!! i didn't no you can order direct... runs off to investigate :blush::lol:

oh wow modo, that is an AMAZING stash!!


----------



## Rmar

I should take another photo as I have just bought about 17 more nappies (in between sizes and night nappies). Not including prefolds and terries I think I have about 55. I am selling 12 of them soon as she will have grown out but she is leaning to not needing nappies except in car rides and night time. I probably wont get rid of the other nappies until she doesn't wear them at all.


----------



## KiwiMOM

Hayley90 said:


> Issy Bear stash...

I NEED the owl one, second in on the top row. Where can I find it??


----------



## mommyof3co

Here is our most recent stash pic, it was missing about 5-10 diapers and then we have 5 more small Fuzzi Bunz and 8 Sunbaby diapers on the way


----------



## Hayley90

That is quite an old print so your best bet is looking on all the cloth preloved boards and hoping one comes up! You're in NZ so you might have more luck on the Aussie boards - issy bear are in AUS so easier for you to get hold of than us Brits! Xx



KiwiMOM said:


> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> Issy Bear stash...
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED the owl one, second in on the top row. Where can I find it??Click to expand...


----------



## princess_bump

Wow Beth, amazing stash!! What a lucky boy you have :)


----------



## sleeping bubs

once we move I will do another stash photo and cloth bum photos!! I have quite a few new tb ef  We packed away the main computer now only the laptop out and my mobile leads are packed away with it.

I love the stash photos


----------



## jen1604

This is about half of ours..We have this storage in Lennon's room and more storage downstairs in the utility room. I need to get pictures of the utility room when they're not all in the wash :dohh: The downstairs ones get used more because obviously its easier than going upstairs to look for nappies ;) The pink drawers are wraps and liners and random inserts https://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/jen1604/1421d71b.jpg


----------



## princess_bump

Oh wow Jen! I always imagine your house cloth heaven!!


----------



## jen1604

princess_bump said:


> Oh wow Jen! I always imagine your house cloth heaven!!

Or cloth insanity-depending on how you look at it :p

These and downstairs are just Lennon and bumps,I have another 70 or so nappies under my desk that are trial kit and my demo kit nappies. I am going to have SO much storage space when all of mine are potty trained :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hayley90

Jen one day you should take a pic of every single one so we can see them alllllllll... i love those pics :lol:

remind me again where the skulls one came from,i cant find the web page anymore :(


----------



## jen1604

Its a GCL hybrid with snap in inserts Hayley. https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...321/Products/GCLWRAP/SubProducts/GCLWRAP-0005
They're out of stock at the moment but you can pre-order :D If you put michael Miller bonehead skulls into etsy though I bet you could find someone to make you one!
Or if you get into fitteds you could just get a Dia de Dulces Gen Y :p


----------



## Sew_Sweet

Oh Modo I love the hungry caterpillar one! That's going to be my boy's nursery theme.


----------



## princess_bump

lol jen, i agree with hayley, you should get them in one photo! though i can imagine how hard it is, mine are either in baskets, in wash, in bucket, drying and obv one on butt :lol:


----------



## Hayley90

I have pictures of harrison buried in a mountain of them from last week :lol:


----------



## sleeping bubs

got to use disposables for a week as living at parents whiie waiting for keys for new place as no where to dry nappies :-( so have realised how many nappies have got lol got 36 nappies lol going to do a stash photo before start using them again


----------



## JellyBeann

Just thought I'd upload a picture of my stash so far, I am currently awaiting 4 more nappies...so, here it is minus a few ebay cheapies!!

There should be 12 more ebay cheapies here:



This is where our sized minki nappies are kept... none of them fit LO, thay're all too small, but there's 75 in these drawers, as well as some motherease OS:


----------



## princess_bump

such a lovely bright stash jb :D love it!


----------



## JellyBeann

princess_bump said:


> such a lovely bright stash jb :D love it!

Thanks! I'm a fan of bright colours, especially on kids!!


----------



## tannembaum

JB - congrats!!! and such a huge stash!!


----------



## JellyBeann

tannembaum said:


> JB - congrats!!! and such a huge stash!!

Thanks! And yeah, massive stash!!!


----------



## vaniilla

This is my itti btp stash, 4 more should arrive today :flower: I have 25 bamboozles which are plain white which are all around the house, I also have a few cheapies from ebay and two wonderoos that have disappeared since we moved to Bath :wacko:

https://img338.imageshack.us/img338/7083/img0285yv.jpg


----------



## tannembaum

wow almost all new prints!! lovely!


----------



## TwoMummies

vaniilla said:


> This is my itti btp stash, 4 more should arrive today :flower: I have 25 bamboozles which are plain white which are all around the house, I also have a few cheapies from ebay and two wonderoos that have disappeared since we moved to Bath :wacko:
> 
> https://img338.imageshack.us/img338/7083/img0285yv.jpg

Looks great, love the prints!


----------



## JellyBeann

vaniilla that photo is annoying me! It's because you haven't grouped the prints together :rofl: Lovely stash though!


----------



## vaniilla

JellyBeann said:


> vaniilla that photo is annoying me! It's because you haven't grouped the prints together :rofl: Lovely stash though!

lol I did try but lo kept picking them up and running away so i gave up in the end :haha:


----------



## Hayley90

pretty stash vanilla, do you think you will get any new prints?! I loooove seeing ittis altogether, they're like cute siblings :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

Hayley90 said:


> pretty stash vanilla, do you think you will get any new prints?! I loooove seeing ittis altogether, they're like cute siblings :rofl:

I'm currently saving for some :haha: I'm waiting til april to get them if I can hold out that long :haha:


----------



## Hayley90

vaniilla said:


> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> pretty stash vanilla, do you think you will get any new prints?! I loooove seeing ittis altogether, they're like cute siblings :rofl:
> 
> I'm currently saving for some :haha: I'm waiting til april to get them if I can hold out that long :haha:Click to expand...

:shock: but what if they have new ones then.... :shock:




:rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

Hayley90 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> pretty stash vanilla, do you think you will get any new prints?! I loooove seeing ittis altogether, they're like cute siblings :rofl:
> 
> I'm currently saving for some :haha: I'm waiting til april to get them if I can hold out that long :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: but what if they have new ones then.... :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

bad bad influence :haha:

which ones do you mean? the only new ones I can find are the eton, gerry, wobot etc ones


----------



## JellyBeann

vaniilla said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> vaniilla that photo is annoying me! It's because you haven't grouped the prints together :rofl: Lovely stash though!
> 
> lol I did try but lo kept picking them up and running away so i gave up in the end :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: You are forgiven :flow:


----------



## Hayley90

vaniilla said:


> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> pretty stash vanilla, do you think you will get any new prints?! I loooove seeing ittis altogether, they're like cute siblings :rofl:
> 
> I'm currently saving for some :haha: I'm waiting til april to get them if I can hold out that long :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: but what if they have new ones then.... :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> bad bad influence :haha:
> 
> which ones do you mean? the only new ones I can find are the eton, gerry, wobot etc onesClick to expand...

Yep, those ones!


----------



## vaniilla

Hayley90 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> pretty stash vanilla, do you think you will get any new prints?! I loooove seeing ittis altogether, they're like cute siblings :rofl:
> 
> I'm currently saving for some :haha: I'm waiting til april to get them if I can hold out that long :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: but what if they have new ones then.... :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> bad bad influence :haha:
> 
> which ones do you mean? the only new ones I can find are the eton, gerry, wobot etc onesClick to expand...
> 
> Yep, those ones!Click to expand...

I only like wo-bot - I'm getting it next week I think if I can't control myself :haha: :dohh:

looking at your issy bear stash on here gave me nappy munchies :rofl:

I just bought this as my first one, are they any good as night nappies?

https://69.167.148.25/~issybear/images/large/lizardsvel400.jpg


----------



## KiwiMOM

My stash isn't nearly impressive enough to share but we lost a nappy yesterday, my puppy CHEWED UP a brand new itti bitti d'lish.. I don't think I can forgive her! :cry:


----------



## katerdid

So I may or may not of bought this last night:

https://i40.tinypic.com/o6h9j6.jpg

So stinkin' cute!!!! Too bad it's a size M...we'll have to wait a little bit for him to fit in it properly.


----------



## Lliena

Aw cute nappies :D

This is Pipsqueaks stash so far.....

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0007-3.jpg

The very front row are xs OWW's, a raventree fitted and 2 Lil Joeys 

Then From Left to Right in rows:

Row 1-Teenyfits
Row 2- xs and s Bumgenius aio
Row 3- 2 upsies diapers, 2small wn fitteds, 2 tuttos, 1 Bat WNOS
Row 4- Various wraps, Bambino mio wraps and prefolds, 6 swaddlebees prefolds right at back.
Row 5- s OWW, s DnF, 2 size 1 stretchies, s Ellas House.

Just missing 2 more Small WN fitteds I'm waiting for that should be here Mon :)


----------



## 21p1eco

loving your stash Lliena! its very similar to ours at the moment!


----------



## jen1604

Gorgeous stash Lil- I am too jealous of all the rainbow teenyfits. Is the purple as gorgeous in real life?


----------



## Lliena

Yeah :D I bought the rainbow teenyfits when we went to the babyshow back in Oct as they were too cute to resist!


----------



## modo

I love your stash hon!

I wish we had managed to meet at the last baby show :dohh: It would have been a great chance to meet up!


----------



## Lliena

It would :) We should arrange a meet for Aug time when we have had the babies that would be cool!


----------



## princess_bump

gorgeous stash :)


----------



## modo

Lliena said:


> It would :) We should arrange a meet for Aug time when we have had the babies that would be cool!

That would be awesome :thumbup:


----------



## punk_chick

Just got some more fluffy mail this morning so my stash is now up to 13 haha I think a big spending spree is in order before LO arrives :)


----------



## Carrie&Char

Love the pictures guys!!!!

i just have prefolds but am starting to get pockets AI0's so need more colour in my Lo's life lol xxx


----------



## katerdid

So jealous of everyone's diapers!

Our stash :D

4 BG's, 2 Haute's, 4 Sunbaby's, 2 Blueberry's, 3 WAHM's. Now I just want a few fun patterns!
https://i41.tinypic.com/1zn4hg1.jpg


----------



## Thumper

Thus a great starter stash katerdid :) I love the BG prints. They fit Billy great too.


----------



## tannembaum

This is Olive's new stash! Just waiting on a freetime in lovelace! Isn't it beautiful! :haha:




_crap I just counted 41 and I *need* at least two of the new TB prints too!!_


----------



## JZW

I have serious stash envy. LOOK AT THE LADYBIRD ONE!!! It's not fair, I want it!!!! :brat:


----------



## JZW

Oh and if the purple frilly one goes missing, I'm not responsible...

I'm also waiting on my Freetime Lovelace. Hurry up c&c!!!!


----------



## tannembaum

Haha I'd probably call the police and report it missing if someone stole the purple one!! Cost me an arm and a leg!!


----------



## vaniilla

lovely stash! :flower:

is that a cushie tushie I see? not many places sell them anymore :(


----------



## tannembaum

Was that to me? No cushies in Olives stash.


----------



## 21p1eco

gourgeous tannebaum!


----------



## Thumper

Tan you need counciling :rofl:


----------



## tannembaum

I know :blush:


----------



## clairealfie

Oh I want loads more after seeing everyones stash. Got my eye on a freetime in Mirror, the new tots bots and a couple of weenotions (if they every reply to my email). 

Since I took the photo I've got three bambino mios from a friend but they aren't very exciting.
 



Attached Files:







P1020507.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 36


----------



## tannembaum

Love your bb wrap!


----------



## clairealfie

Thanks, it looks brilliant with the orange terry!


----------



## pinkie77

I have that bb wrap, love it 

I need to do a stash pic but waiting for a custom to come first!


----------



## Evansangel

This is our small collection! We are awaiting 4 more red ones and a Tots Bots.
Im also majorly hinting at my Dad to buy us some :haha:
Once we have a good amount a can wash them all and start using them :thumbup:

Also, that is Lilys current camera face...


----------



## maratobe

we don't have a massive stash, we have about 16 now and that's enough for us :) 3 weeks straight and no disposables woohoo
these are pea pods :)
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/gifts2.jpg


----------



## KiwiMOM

I won these on a trading site a few minutes ago after a fierce bidding war going up $1 from $130 (ALL I was willing to pay :dohh:) to $199.. my OH is going to kill me but they're so pretty! :shrug:

I also just opened a package with 3 grovia's.. I'll just try to convince him we're set for life :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







205557177.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 19


----------



## rwhite

Oooh KiwiMOM are those ittis? And did you get them from TradeMe? If so, that's a really good deal!! :) And if your OH grumbles just google the costs of using disposables :lol:


----------



## KiwiMOM

rwhite said:


> Oooh KiwiMOM are those ittis? And did you get them from TradeMe? If so, that's a really good deal!! :) And if your OH grumbles just google the costs of using disposables :lol:

Yep all Itti's from Trademe :haha: I love it! I'll try that angle, hopefully it works.


----------



## r3ady4baby

Mind if I jump in?
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0148.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 37









DSC_0152.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 29









DSC_0240.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 30


----------



## clairealfie

Wow you have loads and they are so organised!


----------



## vaniilla

r3ady4baby said:


> Mind if I jump in?

I love your stash! :thumbup:


----------



## r3ady4baby

Thanks Girls! I may have to sell off my newborn stash soon. Em is on her last snap on the Lil Joey's. Just a couple more weeks and I think we'll be buying more. YIPEEE!!!! Can't wait to try some Flips!


----------



## sleeping bubs

fantastic stashes everyone I have taken a photo of my stash but on laptop instead so will post one soon but stash is to change though as taking my ll cotton fitted nappies out of rotation for space for tots bots ef (slimmer fitting on my active toddler!)


----------



## JZW

My stash pics- just started cd at the start of this month so don't have millions of nappies (yet!) and they aren't all that exciting since hubby insists on brand new nappies only.
https://i415.photobucket.com/albums/pp237/jess_tang/544b71eb.jpghttps://i415.photobucket.com/albums/pp237/jess_tang/a33a52b0.jpg

4 x tb easyfits
4 x tb bamboozle stretches
2 x BG Freetime
1 x BG V4
2 x Flips with 8 organic inserts
1 x Blueberry Coverall
1 x Rumparooz wrap
4 x Itti tuttos
2 x Itti aio
2 x Bambooty 
1 x Fuzzibunz
1 x Bonnibunz
1 x Wonderoo
1 x Issy Bear

Also have a wnnn & wrap coming in :happydance:, waiting for a design to be digitised for a wnnn os, and have a new Easyfit Jubilee print on pre-order. I'm gonna get myself in the queues for some pretty ruffles!


----------



## 21p1eco

great stash JZW!


----------



## jen1604

JZW your stash is gorgeous :)


----------



## Hayley90

eeeee giraffe issy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayley90

shall i do an updated one later :shrug: ;)


----------



## JZW

YES! Need you ask?! ;)


----------



## Hayley90

ok, give me 30 mins or so... this could take a while :lol:


----------



## JZW

:happydance:


----------



## Blah11

id the bg lovelace really girly? i want one :cry:


----------



## JZW

Yeh the Lovelace is quite girly. I want the Albert as well but think it might be too boyish.

Hayley,your 30 minutes are up ;)


----------



## Blah11

i dont like the albert :(!


----------



## cookielucylou

What are bg freetime? I've never heard of them. Are they the pretty ones in 2nd pic? Love the one with different coloured poppers.


----------



## pinkie77

Bg freetime are basically flips with the inserts sewn in. I bought one yesterday at the baby show and want more lol. I have a baba me code, baby 5 for £5 off £20 and baby 10 for £10 off £40, they stock all the bg range.


----------



## cookielucylou

Thanks :)


----------



## Blah11

closest thing to the freetime I'd imagine is the bambootys :)!


----------



## cookielucylou

Never tried bambootys. If there like the stay dry flips there probably be no good to us as we use organic inserts in flips.


----------



## Blah11

pinkie, is the code generic or just for you?


----------



## Blah11

cookielucylou said:


> Never tried bambootys. If there like the stay dry flips there probably be no good to us as we use organic inserts in flips.

the flaps are bamboo and organic cotton and hidden MF. it has suede cloth ontop of one but you can put the other flap ontop if you want natural fibres next to LOs skin instead.


----------



## pinkie77

Generic I think, it was from the baby show yesterday. They didn't take my detailsor anything! 

The inserts in freetimes are staydry inserts btw but have pockets for boosting


----------



## Blah11

can you pm me it? i looked on google but no luck! they have the red artist print i want lol


----------



## pinkie77

It's just baby 5 or baby 10, that's what I've got written down


----------



## Blah11

oh thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

cant get it to work :(


----------



## pinkie77

Oh poo, was going to use it too! I'll try in a min, will have to email them I suppose!


----------



## pinkie77

Yep, just tried it blah and didn't work. I'll contact them, I want my £10 off lol


----------



## mamalove

I bought lovelace for my boy,it's gorgeous! and it's so stretchie it's unreal and lasts ages a lot longer then my other nappies.

saying that i ordered wee notions on sale,thinking they were pale blue with pirates ..my nappies arrived ..all fluffy and PINK with GIRLS RULE on the back!
couldn't be bothered returning them so my handsome baby boy is wearing them lol


----------



## Blah11

mamalove said:


> I bought lovelace for my boy,it's gorgeous! and it's so stretchie it's unreal and lasts ages a lot longer then my other nappies.
> 
> saying that i ordered wee notions on sale,thinking they were pale blue with pirates ..my nappies arrived ..all fluffy and PINK with GIRLS RULE on the back!
> couldn't be bothered returning them so my handsome baby boy is wearing them lol

classic :haha:

think il get the lovelace. roman has a purple gelato already and im getting him the hansel and gretel and jubilee easyfit :thumbup:


----------



## mamalove

i don't think it matters when it comes to nappies,especially with designs like lovelace which has pink,blue,green and it really is gorgeous!

i'm getting hansel and grettel too,i love purple and i'm actually thinking of *maybe* swapping my bugaboo for purple stokke xplory pram but we'll see :)


----------



## JZW

mamalove said:


> i'm actually thinking of *maybe* swapping my bugaboo for purple stokke xplory pram but we'll see :)

Do it!!!! I have! :happydance: just ordered it when I went to the baby show and will be arriving in the next week or so. I'm SOOOO excited! I love purple! :D


----------



## mamalove

JZW said:


> mamalove said:
> 
> 
> i'm actually thinking of *maybe* swapping my bugaboo for purple stokke xplory pram but we'll see :)
> 
> Do it!!!! I have! :happydance: just ordered it when I went to the baby show and will be arriving in the next week or so. I'm SOOOO excited! I love purple! :DClick to expand...

ooooooooo did you have a bugaboo previously? i don't know how it compares to stokke but i HAVE TO HAVE IT IN PURPLE! it's just way too gorgeous!!:cloud9:
did you play around with it? how was it? x


----------



## JZW

We have a m&p zoom which we love because it is just amazing to push and steer. We had heard nothing but good things about it and it's true it hasn't disappointed us one bit and we will continue to sing its praises to anyone who will listen. The massive 'BUT' here is that it's just not purple :rofl: Also I wear LO a fair bit and love having her close to me and the height of the xplory brings her closer to me. Not a lot but much more than conventional pushchairs... Thats my justification to DH anyway... But he pretty much saw straight through me and said "you want it coz it's purple right?!" :haha:


----------



## Hayley90

eek i forgot!

ok, so here are my babies :cloud9: total tally is 113 incl the ones in the wash, not incl my newborn/small stash, and about 5 or 6 in the mail/on hold. 

wipes (not all here)


WNs and randoms...(not all here!)


Ittis & itti wetbags (about 9 or 10 missing)


Issys (not all here, 5 or so in the mail/on hold)


----------



## Blah11

wow you have a serious problem!


----------



## sleeping bubs

OMG Hayley you have so many :thumbup:

This is my updated stash :flower:

(removed the 8 cotton ll nappies from stash at moment)

also got 8 ll cotton nippa size 1 and 1 newborn smart nappy (new- ready for next baba)
 



Attached Files:







26022012327.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Blah11

Il do an updated one when I get my fluffy post :)


----------



## mamalove

Stokke height is one of the reason i want it,D. is very ''attached'' and wants to be held by me all the time and wants closeness,so i think that and PURPLE is enough for me to get rid of my beloved bugaboo :)
only problem is my OH who adores bugaboo and he's right i can't fault it ..but i just have to have it!

Hayley that is an amazing stash! :D i'll have to show it oh just to make him realise that with my 40 nappies i AM NOT crazy at all lol


----------



## Blah11

the babame code works now :D Got a flip stay dry pack, BG artist series and a freetime for £33 delivered :thumbup:


----------



## cookielucylou

That was a good deal Blah.
I want more nappies but OH keeps saying no :(


----------



## Blah11

Pft. I don't ask.


----------



## JZW

I don't ask anymore either. They just get ordered then sneaked into the stash :haha:


----------



## cookielucylou

I do tend to tell him after i have brought them-i have added a fair few to our collection that way.
I think i need to photograph our stash so i can post it on here :)


----------



## jen1604

Hayley what is the grey nappy next to the BG Albert? xx


----------



## Hayley90

its an alice in wonderland baby blush.... :smug:

i dont have a problem... its only a problem if your OH moans about them, and err, my OH isn't here :lol:

Besides, i only wash at weekends and i work all day, so i regularly cart 6/7 nappies a day back and forth, spares at my mums etc. I regularly have empty shelves :)


----------



## jen1604

Hayley90 said:


> its an alice in wonderland baby blush.... :smug:
> :)

Oh go away,I should have known it would be something that would make me sick with jealousy. ;)


----------



## Hayley90

:lol: I bugged Pops for it for about 6 months, she eventually decided to sell and i was there within like... 30 seconds?! :lol:


----------



## jen1604

:rofl: Pops' stash is another one I would like to own for a day. No longer than that though,I'd miss my own too much!


----------



## JZW

Hayley I'm very jealous of your roses print issy


----------



## KiwiMOM

I also don't tell my OH until I've bought them :haha: though I did have to talk him into our GroVia's because I had to pay for them with our joint account. I'm anxiously waiting for my itti's to arrive in the mail any day now!


----------



## Blah11

grovias are next on my list!


----------



## LittleBoo

JESUS I've just seen a few pics here, I'm so jealous! I'm contemplating selling one of the children to raise funds... slightly counterproductive, but still. I WANT!


----------



## LittleBoo

Hayley90 said:


> eek i forgot!
> 
> ok, so here are my babies :cloud9: total tally is 113 incl the ones in the wash, not incl my newborn/small stash, and about 5 or 6 in the mail/on hold.
> 
> wipes (not all here)
> 
> 
> WNs and randoms...(not all here!)
> 
> 
> Ittis & itti wetbags (about 9 or 10 missing)
> 
> 
> Issys (not all here, 5 or so in the mail/on hold)

Ahhh this is AMAZING!! Where did you get the 'real men wear pink' one/what brand is it?


----------



## peanut08

Littleboo i think that the real men wear pink is a wee notions custom ;)


----------



## jen1604

peanut08 said:


> Littleboo i think that the real men wear pink is a wee notions custom ;)

I think you're right :thumbup:

I am doing pictures of the newborn stash today for definite x


----------



## tannembaum

Hayley, where are your wipes from?


----------



## jen1604

https://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/jen1604/dc40ab0e.jpg

Newborn/small nappies :D

We have about 8 fitteds too and a couple of small Gen-Y wraps that are currently out on loan and a Smart Nappy newborn kit for when we're hanging around the house and leaks don't matter too much


----------



## vaniilla

I love your stash jen! :flower:


----------



## Blah11

The tots bots brites are totally gorgeous. I don't buy pastel colours much, I much ptefer bolds. That's what puts me off getting a pop in.

I had my first poosplosion this morning in my new flip. It leaked from the tabs of all places :s


----------



## Ourlittlebump

LittleBoo said:


> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> eek i forgot!
> 
> ok, so here are my babies :cloud9: total tally is 113 incl the ones in the wash, not incl my newborn/small stash, and about 5 or 6 in the mail/on hold.
> 
> wipes (not all here)
> 
> 
> WNs and randoms...(not all here!)
> 
> 
> Ittis & itti wetbags (about 9 or 10 missing)
> 
> 
> Issys (not all here, 5 or so in the mail/on hold)
> 
> 
> Ahhh this is AMAZING!! Where did you get the 'real men wear pink' one/what brand is it?Click to expand...

I am so so jealous of your Issy bear collection! Beautiful :)


----------



## Hayley90

tannembaum said:


> Hayley, where are your wipes from?

Homemade :dance::dance:


----------



## Hayley90

Another 3 issy's arrived this week :rofl: 

and im looking on the IB website, i NEED some more!


----------



## Hayley90

I CANT WAIT to start buying Teenyfits and things! in fact, i might just buy them now to satisfy my need for them :rofl:

is anyone selling any, whilst im on the topic? x


----------



## jen1604

Hayley90 said:


> I CANT WAIT to start buying Teenyfits and things! in fact, i might just buy them now to satisfy my need for them :rofl:
> 
> is anyone selling any, whilst im on the topic? x

Why don't you hang on you mad woman, seeing as you're not even pregnant yet ;) and you can buy my entire teenyfit stash seeing as I'll be done with them before you need them xx


----------



## Hayley90

jen1604 said:


> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> I CANT WAIT to start buying Teenyfits and things! in fact, i might just buy them now to satisfy my need for them :rofl:
> 
> is anyone selling any, whilst im on the topic? x
> 
> Why don't you hang on you mad woman, seeing as you're not even pregnant yet ;) and you can buy my entire teenyfit stash seeing as I'll be done with them before you need them xxClick to expand...

There is reason in my madness :lol: If i wait until im pg, i wont have enough money to live/buy everything! We are stashing for everything before L is home, as his salary will drop by 6k before it picks up again @ christmas... which will be too late! x


----------



## jen1604

Ahhhhh I see. I bought my small Itti's before I was even pregnant ;) you should be able to get some good deals on teenyfits new at the moment because of this version being discontinued :thumbup:


----------



## tannembaum

Hayley90 said:


> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> Hayley, where are your wipes from?
> 
> Homemade :dance::dance:Click to expand...

You should sell them when you have a drop in income....I'd buy them :thumbup:


Jen - lovely BUT your blue TF is done up the wrong way :blush:


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh dear I shouldn't have nappy facebook groups just popped onto facebook and little lambs are having a stock clearance and has a link for facebook friends so now I have brought 5 size 1 little lamb wraps 1 white 2 purple and 2blue for a baby I haven't conceived yet lol I have already got 8 bn little lamb cotton nippa nappies waiting which I brought when they are sale last year!!! my oh will kill me hopefully they will come when he is at work so I can hide them lol


----------



## JZW

Oh no!!! It's such a bargain. I'm debating on the bamboo nappies. 10 for £30. But do I really need to add 10 more nappies to my stash?...


----------



## sleeping bubs

i know was tempted but i have enough nappies for Mckenzie and by the time i get pg he will be out of nappies so next baby will have his just will have to buy a few newborn/prem nappies as Mc was 4lb so guessing the nxt one will be lol


----------



## JZW

Aww 4lb is tiny, my LO (not so little compared to yours) was 9lb at birth. Hubby was 11lb (!) so I'm guessing my next will be big as well. Have just purchased 10 bamboos and 5 wraps. Oops! We have enough nappies already for DD so guess its an investment into next baby's stash.


----------



## Hayley90

tannembaum said:


> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> Hayley, where are your wipes from?
> 
> Homemade :dance::dance:Click to expand...
> 
> You should sell them when you have a drop in income....I'd buy them :thumbup:
> 
> :Click to expand...

Really?
I hadn't really thought about it, I always assumed the little stores were more hassle/expense than they were worth. 

My mum sewn these for me, as i am still not a competent machine-user... maybe i should practice afterall! x


----------



## tannembaum

sleeping bubs said:


> i know was tempted but i have enough nappies for Mckenzie and by the time i get pg he will be out of nappies so next baby will have his just will have to buy a few newborn/prem nappies as Mc was 4lb so guessing the nxt one will be lol

DD1 was 5lbs 10.5oz so I was expecting the next one to be tiny ( I bought tiny baby clothes and everything) BUT DD2 was 7lbs 12oz!!! She is 9 weeks old today and is starting to outgrow her 0-3 babygrows!!


----------



## Blah11

tannembaum said:


> sleeping bubs said:
> 
> 
> i know was tempted but i have enough nappies for Mckenzie and by the time i get pg he will be out of nappies so next baby will have his just will have to buy a few newborn/prem nappies as Mc was 4lb so guessing the nxt one will be lol
> 
> DD1 was 5lbs 10.5oz so I was expecting the next one to be tiny ( I bought tiny baby clothes and everything) BUT DD2 was 7lbs 12oz!!! She is 9 weeks old today and is starting to outgrow her 0-3 babygrows!!Click to expand...

ha, same here. 6lb4 to 7lb15! roman did have 16 more days than amelie to cook though!

i reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally want a rainbow HL but cannot justify the cost :(


----------



## vaniilla

Hayley90 said:


> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> Hayley, where are your wipes from?
> 
> Homemade :dance::dance:Click to expand...
> 
> You should sell them when you have a drop in income....I'd buy them :thumbup:
> 
> :Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> I hadn't really thought about it, I always assumed the little stores were more hassle/expense than they were worth.
> 
> My mum sewn these for me, as i am still not a competent machine-user... maybe i should practice afterall! xClick to expand...

I would buy them too :flower::thumbup:


----------



## peanut08

My lovely Hoots da Man WN AIO, With pul wrap and a WNNN fresh from Wee Notions, fab service too, i cannot wait to go back again :cloud9:


P D boosters
Gen Y wrap & my very 1st Issy Bear in cherry print and i am in love:cloud9:
2 faves but on the tight side now are Hooty booty Bambooty.


More boosters and fleece liners, Wool shorties
Natures baby pul wrap 2 BGv3's, 1 bgv4 organic snaps another great fave of mine and i will be getting more of these.
Natures Baby stuffable, ebay cheapie, 2 baba and boo stars and cow print, i love baba and boo nappies so soft and great for my big wetter:thumbup:


I also have around 15 pre fold nappies but dont really get around to using them much now as lo is with a childminder for 3 days per week who is great but wont use cloth:cry:

Sadly all these are for sale as they dont fit my boy and most dont do bigger sizes :cry:


----------



## Hayley90

today i have bought:

- a new WNSS in silver with owl embroidery
- WNOS chocolate with chocolates border from a fluff mum on here
- 3 large itti's
- fleur itti wetbag
- a secret easter bunny nappy (like secret santa!)
- a VHC WNNL. 

Oops :blush:


----------



## Blah11

i dont like bgs :(! they dont fit my boy very well which sucks. I get leaks with them, especially my flip. Any know why this is? Do smaller babies not fit BGs as well? Hes only 13lbs at the moment. plus i hate how i need to unstuff them before i put them in the machine :sick:


----------



## Hayley90

flips were AWFUL for us because harrison was a weird shape (big belly skinny tiny hips and skinny legs) so we gave up on those early on too. BGV3/4s were always ok. do you have sized ones?? if not, try those, lots of people rate them. i LOVE the new freetimes, so so so absorbent and so stretchy so they fit like a glove!


----------



## Blah11

no, theyre OS but will try a sized. we have a freetime too but i dont think they are a very good fit on my boy either, wah. idk though, we didnt have any leaks with it so maybe hes just inbetween popper sizes

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0311.jpg


----------



## Hayley90

yeah, hes on the same snaps as harrison!!!! haha. are you sure it cant go one tighter to fill that middle snap? 

if not, what i do (mainly to avoid marks on legs or over-stretching one wing) is alternate which side is looser with each change...


----------



## Blah11

it probably could. i find it awkward to do snaps up really tight cos i dont like pushing it against him but thenmy finger gets trapped iykwim?


----------



## Hayley90

i know what you mean, but they are so stretchy, i was able to pull it away from his belly, fasten it, then let go, if that makes sense?!!? i used to be really funny about it, but its better to have them fastened properly (not too loose or tight) than have leaks, or horrid red marks. 

x


----------



## Blah11

i might try and do the bottom snap on each side then do the top one so i dont need to put my finger in as far. its drying off rn so will try tomorrow. hope it works cos theyre lovely and soft and i love the bambooty style.


----------



## Ourlittlebump

Yay, finally got time to take a picture of my stash (minus a few in the wash)! We're slowly selling and replacing nappies with BG organics, itti AIO/SIOs and Issy bears :) 
https://i39.tinypic.com/28w2efr.jpg


----------



## Blah11

love your stash! its bright and gorgeous :)!


----------



## tannembaum

So pretty :)


_I have an issy bear for sale.....  _


----------



## tannembaum

I have more pretties :blush: I think I'll do an updated pic of WHAM pretties when they all get here :)


----------



## emmylou92

Well my stash came yday. They are all ebay cheapys to start off.

https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/1761595e.jpg


----------



## mamalove

My first nappy was an Ebay cheapie just to see what cloth nappies looked like in rl before i decided to buy more.
I used it twice since then and today i ran out so used it ..OMG! best nappy i have!! it's not as bulky on him as it was 2 months ago and after more than 4hrs it was completely DRY and it didn't leak AT ALL!

Only BG freetime doesn't leak on my boy,every other nappy does so this was amazing and i'm off to order more cheapies!


----------



## emmylou92

We had one tiny leak today, so I changed her nappy, and she pooed, so i changed it and she pooed again! I like the nappys, but i think they are really bulky and only her tights fit over the with two inserts in. So i just bought two tots bots easy fits and im going to getsome bamboo liners. Cant wait!!


----------



## rwhite

emmylou92 said:


> We had one tiny leak today, so I changed her nappy, and she pooed, so i changed it and she pooed again! I like the nappys, but i think they are really bulky and only her tights fit over the with two inserts in. So i just bought two tots bots easy fits and im going to getsome bamboo liners. Cant wait!!

It may be that they need a few more washes until they're fully absorbent (unless they're microfibre, in which case they should be okay). If you're finding you're having more leaks, try using a microfibre and a bamboo or hemp insert combo in your nappies - put the microfibre closest to bub and the bamboo or hemp underneath that. The microfibre soaks up liquid super fast but doesn't hold the moisture very well (it can squelch out :sick:) but then if you have a bamboo or hemp one underneath it will hold more moisture, despite taking longer to absorb than microfibre would.

Hope this makes sense :flower:


----------



## emmylou92

I will try that thanks, mine are three layer microfibre but im using two in each nappy. I will try one micro and one bamboo.


----------



## rwhite

emmylou92 said:


> I will try that thanks, mine are three layer microfibre but im using two in each nappy. I will try one micro and one bamboo.

The leaks are probably due to the microfibre being compressed and some of the liquid coming back out :thumbup: (cute nappies by the way! She looks gorg in them). Microfibre and bamboo is a winning combo, I find my nappies that last longer are the ones that I use one of each type of inserts in (usually last 3/4 hours with my heavy wetter). I have a bit of a love/hate relationship with mf inserts though because they tend to hang on to smell a lot more than bamboo and hemp do and it sucks :grr: Oh well - nothing else seems to do as good a job as absorbing so fast....sorry, rambling now :lol:


----------



## cheese lover

This is the first time I've had enough of the diapers clean to do a stash picture. also DH was busy in the garage so I knew I wouldn't get caught with all the diapers in one spot! The first pic is of nearly all her purchased diapers. I think there are a couple left at school. the second pic is of fitteds, covers and wool. The third pic is of the diapers my mom made and the cloth wipes I made (a sample).

ETA: I didn't take pictures of the flats, contours and prefolds.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0621-1.JPG
File size: 311.7 KB
Views: 51









IMG_0623-1.JPG
File size: 291.2 KB
Views: 32









IMG_0625-1.JPG
File size: 332.4 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Blah11

what are the denim ones with the coloured tabs/waist on the same row as your albert? the nappies your mum made look really good!


----------



## Blah11

missing 2 easyfits, a bambooty and a fb as theyre dirty or on a bum!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0346.jpg

top - 5x itti dlish sio, 1x bitti boo, 1x fuzzibunz elite
2nd - 4x tutto, 1x bitti boo, 1x fb
3rd - 4x tutto, 1x bitti boo, 1x fb
4th - 2x blueberry one size, 2x blueberry side snap, 1x bambooty easydry, 1x old style fb
bottom - bg freetime, bg artist, flip, dottybots couture, thirsties duo wrap, superbrite wrap


----------



## cheese lover

Blah11 said:


> what are the denim ones with the coloured tabs/waist on the same row as your albert? the nappies your mum made look really good!

They're bumcheeks. I got them on a deals site when LO was only a couple months old. 

I should label the rest. I'll work on that tonight.


----------



## vaniilla

babybumboutique sell bum cheeks nappies :flower: 

lovely stash blahh & cheese lover :)


----------



## cookielucylou

https://i43.tinypic.com/6zr5nn.jpg
From l-r is 2 easy fits and a tutto, 2 rows of ebay cheapies, flips, issys, bgs and finally bg organics.

From memory I'm missing a few ebay cheapies, 2 flips, a couple more bgs and a tutto. I have also brought 2 more tuttos this morning.


----------



## Ourlittlebump

This thread really does not help my nappy addiction at all!


----------



## cheese lover

me neither! It just shows me all the diapers that I don't have in our "collection" yet! :dohh:


----------



## Ourlittlebump

Haha! I think I'll have to have another baby to justify having so many:haha:


----------



## Ourlittlebump

tannembaum said:


> So pretty :)
> 
> 
> _I have an issy bear for sale.....  _

Oooh! Which print and where can I find it? :flower:


----------



## cheese lover

Ourlittlebump said:


> Haha! I think I'll have to have another baby to justify having so many:haha:

I'm trying to curb my buying because I'm not sure we're having another. :dohh:


----------



## tannembaum

Ourlittlebump said:


> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> So pretty :)
> 
> 
> _I have an issy bear for sale.....  _
> 
> Oooh! Which print and where can I find it? :flower:Click to expand...

I think it's called birdswing it's in aplix :)


----------



## Ourlittlebump

tannembaum said:


> Ourlittlebump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> So pretty :)
> 
> 
> _I have an issy bear for sale.....  _
> 
> Oooh! Which print and where can I find it? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's called birdswing it's in aplix :)Click to expand...

I love that print! We just don't get on with aplix though :( too many little fingers pulling away at the moment :flower:


----------



## kintenda

Ourlittlebump said:


> Yay, finally got time to take a picture of my stash (minus a few in the wash)! We're slowly selling and replacing nappies with BG organics, itti AIO/SIOs and Issy bears :)
> https://i39.tinypic.com/28w2efr.jpg

Your stash is so pretty!!


----------



## MrsAitch

emmylou92 said:


> Well my stash came yday. They are all ebay cheapys to start off.
> 
> https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/1761595e.jpg

I have some of these I think they're lovely.:thumbup:
They wash really well and she hasn't leaked (yet)


----------



## tannembaum

tannembaum said:


> View attachment 341786
> 
> This is Olive's new stash! Just waiting on a freetime in lovelace! Isn't it beautiful! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _crap I just counted 41 and I *need* at least two of the new TB prints too!!_

EEEKKKK!!! This was my stash a MONTH AGO!!


This is my stash now :blush:




I'm waiting for 3 ppp and a cosmic ef :)

BUT I've been good and all the top pic are for sale :thumbup:


----------



## 21p1eco

ooh, how do you have the Jubilee? mines on pre-order!


----------



## tannembaum

I got it last week :)
Bought direct from Tots Bots :)


----------



## JZW

Yay I got my Jubilee last week as well. Preordered from TB directly. It's soooooo soft


----------



## 21p1eco

i didnt think of that! so jealous!!!


----------



## NDH

My stash - hanging on the line as with so many wet ones in this weather I'll never get a complete stash shot otherwise. So wet or dry here they are for show. 55 nappies (shells only). Missing are 1 fitted she's wearing, prefolds, 6 wraps and 3 alvas yet to arrive :shock:

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120418_082952.jpg


----------



## vaniilla

NDH said:


> My stash - hanging on the line as with so many wet ones in this weather I'll never get a complete stash shot otherwise. So wet or dry here they are for show. 55 nappies (shells only). Missing are 1 fitted she's wearing, prefolds, 6 wraps and 3 alvas yet to arrive :shock:
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120418_082952.jpg

I love your stash :cloud9:


----------



## NDH

Thanks  70% of it is new in the last month lol.


----------



## Blah11

tan - how many wetbags does one person need :rofl:


----------



## tannembaum

Blah11 said:


> tan - how many wetbags does one person need :rofl:

6? :blush:

I have two on the pram, one I take out with clean nappies in, the other for dirty.
I have wipes in one and fleece liners in another and then two spares for when needed :thumbup:


----------



## cheese lover

Don't feel bad, I have way more than 6! I have 14. :blush: My mom made 4 and I use them if I need to. I have 3 hanging ones for her room, one I generally don't use because it doesn't hold in stink. 2 for daycare, 1 small one for the diaper bag, 2 other small ones for my bathroom and one extra back-up small one. Lastly one really small one I got free as part of a grab bag.


----------



## NDH

14??? :shock: I have 5, but two I made without having ever seen a wetbag or reading a tutorial and they're rubbish :rofl: do the job but not pretty to look at. Two are drawstrings so i use them just in the house at mini changing stations, and i just got an Alva one. Need more for the na
Py bag though, and one to leave at my parents.


----------



## cheese lover

The ones my mom made work ok but a few are starting to fray at the zipper so I basically don't use them so I have about 5 or so that never get used. I also have WAY more diapers than necessary. I don't even want to count how many...:blush:


----------



## Hayley90

There is no such thing as unneccessary nappies....... :smug:


----------



## Snuffy

This is my current stash (minus some Flips and a Tutto that were in the wash and a couple of Baba & Boos that have arrived since).

On the subject of wet bags, I have two - a smart tote and an itti. I can't find the smart tote anywhere :hissy: so when the itti is in the wash I am currently in the poo. So I conclude that you can noever have too many and I will be rectifying this asap.
 



Attached Files:







nappy stash.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pinkie77

I took a stash photo today - this is without a hello kitty cheapie (on her bum!), a BBOS and simplex still on the way and a couple more customs. We also have bamboozles, wraps, soakers etc that I couldn't fit in lol

https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll267/pink_elephant_99/DSCI0016c.jpg


----------



## 21p1eco

wow pinkie! jealous!


----------



## Blah11

soooo pretty and girly!


----------



## NDH

Gorgeous


----------



## vaniilla

I'm in love with your stash!!! https://facebookemoticons.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Adore-smiley.png


----------



## tannembaum

Pinkie I know who you are now because of your bumble bees and at nappies :thumbup:


----------



## pinkie77

tannembaum said:


> Pinkie I know who you are now because of your bumble bees and at nappies :thumbup:

Lol, a bit of a giveaway!

Thanks everyone, I should stop buying really but I know I won't!


----------



## Blah11

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0620.jpg
top - tuttos
2nd - tuttos
3rd - 3x tuttos, 2 bitti boos
4th - 2x dlish, 2 bitti boos

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0621.jpg
top - fuzzibunz smalls
2nd - 2x fuzzibunz elite, dotty bots couture, bambooty, baba+boo
3rd - 2x v2 pop ins, 2x v3 pop ins, freetime
4th - totsbots, 2x blueberry, issy bear, bumgenius
5th - 2x tots bots, 3x weenotions onesize

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0622.jpg
Random inserts, wipes, cjs, wetbags, wraps&covers

missing a bitti boo & flip wrap & 3 more tuttos in my changing bag that i forgot to fetch.


----------



## Hayley90

blah i love your stash!!!

pinkie i know who you are too ;) 

maybe i should do one when all my new bits arrive x


----------



## jen1604

Blah your stash is awesome considering you've only been building it such a small amount of time!!


----------



## Hayley90

i love the MF wetbag with the birds on too x


----------



## katerdid

blah, that blueberry paisley print is lush! 
pinky - such a cute girly stash!


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm going to overload you all now...give me 5 minute and there'll be a massive stash pic up!


----------



## JellyBeann

All my BTPs minus 2 red ones they were in the wash (bright colours are ebay cheapies as well as the cow and giraffe print, but the zebra is my WN)


12 Motherease OS plus sized wraps


XS Nappies by Minki


XS and S Nappies by Minki (the Polka dot ones are BTP AIOs made by me)


S and 4xLarge Nappies by Minki


----------



## modo

Great stash jb!!!


----------



## katerdid

All my pockets (minus 4 sunbaby that are otw)
https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/William%20James%20Kaiser/7%20months/IMG_3234.jpg

Fitteds:
https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/William%20James%20Kaiser/7%20months/IMG_3447.jpg

Woolies:
https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/William%20James%20Kaiser/7%20months/IMG_3190.jpg

Where they live:
https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/William%20James%20Kaiser/7%20months/IMG_3237.jpg


----------



## Snuffy

I love the storage hamper idea! I need to find a proper home for mine, they are currently living in the top drawer of Ollie's chest of drawers and we could really use that space for clothes.


----------



## pinkie77

I got a dvd tower for my fluff today, £2 from the bootsale!


----------



## rwhite

Lovely stashes :D I'm saving up my pretties for a photo of our stash :rofl: I'll try get one in the next few days


----------



## mumandco

Love looking at everyone's stashes,mines still pretty poor at the moment but hopefully well get there soon.


----------



## sleeping bubs

This is my stash  minis to econobum prefolds and 5 wraps (which trying to sell)


Night nappies LL bamboo, Lolipop bamboo, Tinyeco terry, Flip with SD/organic insert 2 pop-ins
3 Real Easy nappies, Miosole, BG Freetime, LL OSFA
13 TB V2 and 1 TB V3
Itti bitti Tutto, Itti Bitti AIO, cheapie Giraffe, LL Microfibre
8 LL Cotton nappies
2 cheap babyland nappies
Mothercare smart nappy
TB Swim nappy
 



Attached Files:







08052012464.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 43


----------



## Scamp

https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/7d5876aa.jpg

That's mine so far :happydance: I've got

6 baba and boo 
5 itti bittis
4 ones and twos
3 fuzzibunz
2 tot bots
2 pop ins
2 Wee Notions


----------



## Blah11

omg, 39 weeks!


----------



## Scamp

It's flown by! Everything is ready for her (apart from the pre wash of the nappies) so we're just waiting for her to decide it's time :happydance:
I get phonecalls and texts everyday asking if there's any 'signs' yet :haha: x


----------



## Blah11

exciting!


----------



## NDH

Lovely stash


----------



## vaniilla

gorgeous stash! :)


----------



## Celesse

My current stash, all packed up and ready for us moving house.

I think comparing my pics with others I need more. I have a feeling OH will disagree.


----------



## Scamp

Celesse said:


> View attachment 400577
> 
> View attachment 400597
> 
> View attachment 400601
> 
> My current stash, all packed up and ready for us moving house.
> 
> *I think comparing my pics with others I need more. I have a feeling OH will disagree.*

I think I need more as well but it's my bank account that will disagree :dohh:


----------



## Dumpling

OMG my first lot of fluff post has arrived, only 3 eBay cheapies, but I'm in love!! They are so pretty, I can't wait to get my own stash pics up! :cloud9:


----------



## rwhite

Here's our stash (minus more plain nappies like the ones at the bottom - we have maybe about 7ish more of those type, they were dirty at the time) and my feet

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/004.jpg


----------



## mumandco

rwhite said:


> Here's our stash (minus more plain nappies like the ones at the bottom - we have maybe about 7ish more of those type, they were dirty at the time) and my feet
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/004.jpg

I LOVE the George pig nappy


----------



## rwhite

Thank you, isn't it gorgeous? :cloud9:

This is the lady's page who made it, she makes the best nappies in the universe :D Pricey but worth it - and she does customs so if you wanted a George Pig nappy you could pick it for the embroidery. She ships internationally too :winkwink:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cherry-Pie-Nappies/186669911370168


----------



## Eleanor ace

Far too excited to show off my stash! :haha:
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/551045_10151005607261281_140303799_n.jpg Happy heineys, Tots bots.https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/550655_10151005605576281_176506568_n.jpgittis, ebay cheapies.
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/545610_10151005605426281_1330280704_n.jpgTots Bots, issy Bear, Naughty Baby, happy Heineys.https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/554354_10151005604946281_504257652_n.jpgbum genius's and a Pop In. also missing 7 Little Lamb/Tots Bots bamboo night nappies and a couple of covers, a couple of pink/yellow BG's and my Hansel and Gretel TB :D


----------



## Faythe

I'm actually a tad embarrassed to take a picture of mine because I have quite alot already :blush: (figured best to have a bit of everything and sell on what doesn't work)


----------



## KerryGold

3/4 of my rainbow stash!

EFs V3, MioSolos, FuzziBunz Elites and LL OSFA.

Missing are 1 EF, 3 FBz, 1 LL OSFA (we use these for night with both MFs and a booster) plus my one pretty a Happy Heiny Retro Swirl bought from the factory shop when on hols in San Diego! :smug:

xXx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0243.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Faythe

Lovely! Love rainbow colours :cloud9:


----------



## fingers_cross

Heres mine:

Photo 1: (rows left to right) ALL SIZE 1 apart from 1 size pockets.
LL Pocket 
7 LL Bamboo 
18 LL Microfibre
Ebay Cheapies



Photo 3: (Size 2)
10 LL Bamboo
15 Cotton Bottom Prefolds



Photo 4:
9 LL wraps (size 1)
3 Motherease wraps (small,although i feel they are wrongly labelled-they seem huge!)
1 Cotton Bottom Wrap (small)
3 Motherease Wraps (medium)
21 LL Bamboo Bosters
2 x roll of disposable Liners


Hopefully they all uploaded ok! Boring stash just now but im still a newbie to all of this and hopefully will be getting more colour soon! atleast im sorted for the fitteds!haha.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0912.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 10









DSCF0914.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 12









DSCF0915.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5









DSCF0916.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DazedConfused

Oooh reveiw the LL for me! I'm really keen on their bamboo :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

Faythe I demand a stash pic!


----------



## Faythe

:blush:

OK, here goes...... *hides in embarrassment*

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF4872.jpg

I'm just outstanding my VHC from Yummy Bummys and a wool soaker from Warners Woolies.

I know some people are going to think I am mad but my thought is, a few of each brand (OK, ignore the pop-ins, I couldn't help myself there lol) so that I still have a good amount if I do need to sell some on if they don't fit LO very well. Rather than stick to like two brands and find neither work and then having to sell up everything to fund trying something else.

That's my excuse and I am sticking to it :rofl:


----------



## 21p1eco

lovely faythe!


----------



## Faythe

I must confess I *may* have a slight fluff obsession :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

Had destash so updated

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG1070-1.jpg
Pockets, ai2 and aio

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG1071.jpg
Fitted and wool


----------



## Blah11

Lovely tamz!


----------



## Faythe

Thanks ladies.

I've told myself no more fluff. I need to buy my wraps now so have alot of junk to wack on eBay to fund it :haha:

ETA: I had a newborn grovia arrive yesterday that's not in that photo. (woodland print)


----------



## Blah11

Get some wool!


----------



## Faythe

Got a soaker being made and will be getting the same lady to also make some longies for me too.

How many soakers/longies should I start with do you think?


----------



## Blah11

You only really need 2 as you reuse until they need relanolising or get pooed on.


----------



## Faythe

So another soaker in addition to the one being made should be OK?

Can't wait for it to be finished!


----------



## Blah11

Yup! I have 2 soakers but getting an interlock wool soaker and rainbow longies being made. Will prob get more longies nearer winter.


----------



## Faythe

What is interlock, exactly?

Before I had my HL's AI2 made, I did enquire about a fitted and Bonnie mentioned she also makes interlock soakers to match.


----------



## Blah11

It's a material rather than like wool string iykwim?


----------



## Faythe

Ah yes, that makes sense :)


----------



## Blah11

I'm getting mine from lucious little somethings


----------



## Faythe

Look forward to seeing pics :)


----------



## 21p1eco

yes so i do, i have even more than u guys do, no idea how many now..... but i do have 2 children in cloth, thats my excuse....


----------



## Blah11

I'm keeping my stash under 60 nappies so am doing a 1 in 1 out policy :/


----------



## purple_kiwi

Here is a few (13 I think) This was just from washing. I need a photo of all of them but we have about 20 (pockets and covers all together) more then 2 in the mail and theres a used diaper sale next weekend like 5 mins from me I really want to go to that I saved a bit of money for :blush:
 



Attached Files:







575929_10152051551555107_476628706_n.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 32


----------



## cheese lover

I should do another stash shot. Some diapers are on loan and I've received a few new ones but I really don't like having all the diapers in one spot because dh DOES NOT need to see how many diapers LO has :blush:


----------



## Kess

Up to date stash pic:

https://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m432/KaidaAmaya/100_0572.jpg

Just missing my fitteds (1 LL bamboo, 4 TB Bamboozle Stretch size 1 and 6 size 2) and one wrap, another BB Coverall in Hands print.


----------



## Snuffy

I did a stash pic a few weeks ago when we got home from our holiday, as we used dirty sposies when we were away so I had a complete clean and dry stash when we got back. It was a bit bigger than I thought... and I have since added 4 more cheapies and got a Peachy Green on the way.
 



Attached Files:







stash2.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 41


----------



## Florance

I don't have a very impressive looking stash but I'll join the fun anyway. :D

I use primarily GroVia AIO's and Hybrids. The AIO's are in the left hand side of the first picture. Soaker pads and boosters are the bundle of cloth in the middle. I have a few Bumboo fitted diapers for night time use, which are stacked next to my GroVia shells that are on the right hand side of the first picture. The top of the dresser is my changing table and my diapers fit nicely into the bottom drawer. I have cloth wipes, bum balm and some disposables (which I haven't used in a long time since I invested in some good wet bags for doing cloth diapering on the go!) in the top drawer. I use Woolly Bottom wool covers with the fitted and they are shown in the second picture; I just have the two pairs since wool soakers don't need to be washed frequently. I also knitted a pair of soaker for my DD which is shown in the last picture. :)
 



Attached Files:







stash_1.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 18









stash_2.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7









stash_3.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## modo

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/DSC_0192.jpg


----------



## CountingDown

Some lovely stashes!! Cant wait to start mine again :)


----------



## fingers_cross

fingers_cross said:


> Heres mine:
> 
> Photo 1: (rows left to right) ALL SIZE 1 apart from 1 size pockets.
> LL Pocket
> 7 LL Bamboo
> 18 LL Microfibre
> Ebay Cheapies
> 
> 
> 
> Photo 3: (Size 2)
> 10 LL Bamboo
> 15 Cotton Bottom Prefolds
> 
> 
> 
> Photo 4:
> 9 LL wraps (size 1)
> 3 Motherease wraps (small,although i feel they are wrongly labelled-they seem huge!)
> 1 Cotton Bottom Wrap (small)
> 3 Motherease Wraps (medium)
> 21 LL Bamboo Bosters
> 2 x roll of disposable Liners
> 
> 
> Hopefully they all uploaded ok! Boring stash just now but im still a newbie to all of this and hopefully will be getting more colour soon! atleast im sorted for the fitteds!haha.

haha how funny, im going to add another stash pic and u guys see how many i have now, bit more than in these pics n my boy isnt even here yet!:)


----------



## Blah11

off the shelves
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/P1040895.jpg
lots of tuttos, peachy greens, few cheapies and some fuzzibunz and pop ins (missing 3 peachy greens)

fitteds and wool
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/P1040896.jpg
ODCs, monkey snuggles (missing 1), dunk n fluffs, a HLBB and a OWW

customs and WAHMs
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/P1040897.jpg
holdens landing, weenotions, a tweddledee and tweedlebum, fancy fanny diapers, a grand old oak, cheekybots, dnf all in 2, mudshrimps, greenline diaper, made by ambers :)


----------



## Faythe

I want to steal some of your stash!


----------



## Blah11

ive destashed a few :( need the money!


----------



## Faythe

I saw :(


----------



## OmiOmen

I am expecting my second son next month and this is my stash for the time being. Some are newborn, some are size 1's, and some are birth-to-potty. I still need a nappy bin and some boosters. There are still some nappies on my wishlist but I won't be able to buy any more any time soon. 
View attachment 605257
View attachment 605261


----------



## vaniilla

I love your stash :D


----------



## Feronia

I love this thread! Here's my stash! We don't have too much, but it works for us (she's too small for the prefolds and covers on the right).
-3 wetbags on top - we use the big orange one on a daily basis, the ladybug one for travel, and the white one to hold clean cotton cloths.
-12 Bummis prefolds and 3 Econobum prefolds underneath
-3 Econobum covers (and she's wearing a small Bummis Super Lite)
-She's holding an AWESOME Super Mario pocket that my cousin sent me. It was made by a WAHM on Facebook.
-4 Ebay cheepie pockets under that. They're supposed to be birth+, but they're still too small at 4 months... I mostly use them as covers in case I run out.
-On the right, there are 18 Bummis infant prefolds and 4 infant covers. They work from 15-30 lbs but she's not there yet! :flower:

https://media-storage-pdx01-production.s3.amazonaws.com/images/bd1ef50be07a305c9bfb06340442b4866bb8a644e2087c5587112f9fdf6d7f64/2048x1536.jpg


----------



## Faythe

Quite a bit different from my stash when I was pregnant! Basically all fitteds (except the 3 itti d'lish on loan which aren't pictured, two baba and boo, a little acorn dragon bum and an old gen pop-in)

This is what's in the drawer at the mo as I currently have a wash machine full right now and 4 hybrid fitteds on their way from Germany.

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF9155_zpsefa929ac.jpg

These are still drying on the clothes horse...

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF9156_zpsd42e298d.jpg

Wool and covers (couldn't be bothered to take photo of the flongies)

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF9158_zps5b017119.jpg


----------



## NDH

Can't wait til I'm done with my NB stash so I can share a pic


----------



## divershona

just took a stash pic and realized that I have a rather large stash already and my little man isn't even here yet ... and i have another 6 nappies and a wrap on the way! :dohh: please excuse all the details on the descriptions ... making a note for myself as to what everything is for the future when/if i sell any.

here you go - all in the drawer
https://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t498/shona_joyce/DSC_2484.jpg
and then all spread out on the floor
https://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t498/shona_joyce/DSC_2483.jpg
1st row L-R
bumgenius BTP pocket in white +booster, Jenny Wren BTP pocket skull print, Charlie Banana BTP pocket Lovey dovey print, 2 Little Lambs OSFA in cerise pink (2 inserts each)
2nd row L-R
Bumgenius BTP pocket artist print +booster, Issy bear BTP turtles (day and night inserts), ebay cheapy BTP pocket sesame street, Tiny nippers BTP pocket cow print, Tiny nippers BTP pocket Denis the menace
3rd row L-R
tots bots btp AIO cherry, Alva BTP pocket jungle animals, ebay cheapy purple leopard print, Tiny nippers BTP pocket Love, Tiny nippers BTP pocket monkeys on white
4th row L-R
Little lambs size 1 wrap turquoise, Alva BTP pocket (cant remember the name of the print), ebay cheapie BTP pocket blue dalmation, Tiny nippers BTP pocket abstract, Tiny nippers BTP pocket sealife.
5th row L-R
Itti Bitti D'lish AIO size small - zeebra, ayannah, retro bubbles, and carnivale. Bambooty Smal AIO lilac, and lemon.

then underneath i have various baby legs, and cloth wipes (small are fleece with terry toweling backing, and large are just fleece)
I also have a wet bag which I've not taken a photo of, and then I have these one the way:
2 small bamboo little lambs
Totsbots teenyfit - Pooper hero
Weenotions side snap pocket (small) in rainbow
a custom rosieboos with an octopus on
a custom weenotions (small) with baby's name on


----------



## NDH

This was my daughter's newborn stash

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130528_103748_zps9a214d20.jpg
And these are the ones I made from that stash
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130528_103412_zps9fd10ae8.jpg

He're most of her stash that I've just finished sewing - in smalls. Doing a mostly identical one for my eldest in mediums (my skinny girls with TT out of mediums I'm fairly sure)
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/81c04fb7-ea14-42b7-89a2-5b15e56725f5_zps88fd7abc.jpg


----------



## NDH

Here's my updated nappy stash. Sorry for the bad pics - the only time I have clean nappies is when the girls are in bed :haha:

Smalls for DD1 (the 11 on the top left have been retried so I guess shouldn't really be included):
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/2014-02-13215610_zpsa3735ea8.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/2014-02-15221313_zps2a30245a.jpg

All but 4 were made by me :thumbup:

Mediums which are shared by both girls:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/2014-02-13214942_zps17d8e2cb.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/2014-02-15221833_zps8fa866f4.jpg

Again, all but four were made by me :thumbup:

Forgot to mention I have 4 clip on ruffles for each girl. And I also have another 31 medium nappies in the works :wacko: I think I have a slight addiction :p. The ones coming are all tie dyes, two of each print, but dd1 will probably TT before they're all done...


----------



## lovelymiss

Not the best pictures, you can't really see most of the awesome patterns, but here's my stash:





I want more and he's not even here yet!! LOL

For NBs we have 15 AIOs, 5 pockets and 5 covers, along with 17 prefolds. 

For when he's bigger, we have 16 AIOs, 7 pockets (with 2 more on the way), 4 regular covers and then 6 fleece covers. Oh and we have 12 prefolds. The fleece covers & prefolds are various sizes, but the pockets, regular covers and AIOs are OS. 

I need more inserts (I only have 6 OS and 2 infant, but plan to use prefolds more for inserts than anything) and I'm thinking about getting more OS pockets. Once the pockets come in, that's 60 diapers (25 nb, 35 OS)... plus the inserts & prefolds. I should probably stop. Haha.


----------



## JessdueJan

Love looking at stash pics! Most of my nappies are washing at the minute so when they're dry and Iv put them together tonight I'll do a stash pic and upload :)


----------

